# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part I



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC Thread

As the sun's first light reaches out to touch the world, for some reason you all wake up with a sense of expectation...

But alas, as you go about your morning routines you find that Diamand Lake is still the cesspool that it was yestereve. No miraculous change has altered it during the night. But just maybe today will have the potential of freeing you from Diamond Lake, if the gods deem not to cleanse it. But you dare not hold onto such a hope too tightly, for you may choke it. You dare not speak such hope aloud, for the wind might wisp it away. But hope you must, for it is all that one can have in Diamond Lake, as even the newcomers know.

But even as morning turns to afternoon, that sense of expectation remains.  Indeed it seems to grow.  But no one else seems to sense it.  Perhaps it is simply your mind playing a trick, as it tries vainly to make some sense of the meaninglessness of this place.

Or perhaps this is a day in which destiny shall begin...


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=MNW]Boldak has caught word of the adventuring trio that recently came to town.  The leader of the group is Auric and was apparently a champion at the area in the Free City.  With him is Tirra (an attractive female elf whom you've seen best every challenger in the dagger tossing contest at the Feral Dog) and Khellek (an older human that frankly looks like a mage and has been seen spending time in Lazere's House).

Townsfolk have been speculating on why they are here.  They've been asking questions about the Stirgenest Cairn, one of the many ancient burial sites that are scattered about the Cairn Hills where Diamond Lake is located. Everyone in town, though, knows that there is nothing there of interest. The town’s youth constantly explore the ancient site, and have always found it completely empty of marvel and harmless to say the least.

But that isn’t the only site at which the youth of the town have played. It wasn’t common knowledge, but those children who had recently grown up in Diamond Lake knew of another cairn outside of the town. The cairn is near an old iron mine that went dry about fifty years ago, and was abandoned a few years later when the manager mysteriously died. About a decade ago, several children found the nearby cairn while camping out by the mine. Since then, the town’s youth have dared each other to venture into the cyclopean entrance to prove their bravery. Most found the place too scary, for when the wind was just right, haunting and almost magical tones would emanate from the depths of the forgotten tomb. Those who have been to the tomb have called it the Whispering Cairn.

Visits to the Whispering Cairn became less frequent about six years ago when a girl mysteriously vanished while sleeping in the cairn. Now children still dare to go to the entrance of the tomb, but none enter. The secrets of the cairn have since remained undiscovered.

It stands to reason that if famed adventurers from the Free City have bothered to come to the inconsequential town of Diamond Lake, they must be in search of some hidden treasure. Right now they’re asking about the wrong place, but it would only be a matter of time before they learn of the Whispering Cairn.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=dichotomy]After witnessing the newcomer win yet another throwing contest, Boldak finished his ale with thoughts about possible adventure.  _Whatever happened to that girl that disappeared in the Whispering Cairn anyway.  All the other children seem to believe there's something extravagant down there, but it seems just as likely that she fell and broke her neck.

On the other hand, adventurers might find more than what years of exploring could.  My own stay in the mine didn't include any experience more than 20 feet inside the entrance, though I'd never admit that to the boys too afraid to enter themselves...

In any case, I'd wager that they have more exciting news than the regular crowd here._

Boldak waited for the congratulations to fade, and for the young elf to return to her table before approaching the new dagger throwing champion.

Puffing himself up, he gruffly started, "Hello there.  That's a fine wrist you have.  I wondered if you might be interested in some information about the cairns about town.  All I'd ask in return is some news from somewhere apart from this hellhole."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=Wes]After spending some time at The Captain's Blade, you've learned a couple of things about Tyrol Ebberly.  First, he is an absolute fanatic about weapons, and he always enthusiatically shows you his masterwork weapons.  Second, the man is an inveterate gossip.  He seems to always know something.

"You know," he says in passing during the middle of a conversation with you, "there's an adventuring trio that recently came to town. The leader of the group is Auric and was apparently a champion at the area in the Free City. With him is an elf-maid named Tirra and an older man named Khellek.

"They've been asking questions about the Stirgenest Cairn, one of the many ancient burial sites that are scattered about the Cairn Hills where Diamond Lake is located. But most peple in town say that there is nothing there of interest.

"I know you've not had work.  But I know you've got that armor and some weapons.  Maybe they could use your help.  Or, at least, you could talk to them and see if you can get any details on why they are here," he says with a wink.

"I know you can find the elf, Tirra, at the Feral Dog.  She's been beating any challenger at the dagger tossing contest.  A dashing lad like yourself could probably interest her, don't you think?"  He offers you another wink.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=MNW]The elf stares at you for a moment.  "Boy, if that is your way of flattering a girl, I think you need some work."  Despite her words, though, she has a sly smile on her face.  "Tell you what.  How 'bouts you give a shot against me in the game," she says pointing at the target for the dagger throwing contest.  "Small wager, say, three silver.  Or don't you have..." she pauses dramatically and raises an eyebrow, "what it takes?"
[sblock=OOC]You know that the game is played in three rounds.  The house provides a dagger and you throw at a target about 25' away.  Like a typical target, it has a center circle and 2 outer rings.  Round one is just hitting the target.  If you miss, you are eliminated.  Round two is the smaller ring.  Round three is the center.  Once you get to the center, if more than one person remains, you keep aiming for the enter until someone misses.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 4, 2006)

[sblock=dichotomy]_Three silver is hardly a fortune to pay for an opportunity like this.  Besides, does this girl really think she can beat me?_

Eager to try his skill at a game he hasn't played in some time, Boldak jumped at the opportunity to not only learn something about the outside world, but the chance to make enough to pay for a few more days away from the mine.  Laughing abruptly, he answered, "Well, my lady, I wouldn't be so rude as to turn you down.  Please show me how it's done." He concluded with a mock flourish of his well worn cape.  
[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 5, 2006)

Dichotomy[sblock]"Thanks for all your help.  Looks like I have a game of daggers to play"
I then leave and head to the Feral Dog.  When I enter I look for an elf matching the description of Tirra and ask: 
"What's the going wager on a game of daggers here?"
If the game is 1 gold or less to play, I play and bring up conversation about Stirgenest Cairn.
"Heard you are searching for Stirgenest Cairn.  What are you looking for there?  There isn't much left in the area here that the miner's haven't already claimed.
Do you have any room for a 'retired farmhand' to accompany your group?  I am looking for a means of living, and I'm not too fond of the mineing operations here."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock=Shea & Roach]As Nav stares out at the mire of filth that serves as the square in Diamond Lake, he sees someone that clearly doesn’t fit in.

Her face is tanned from travel, and her hair has faded to a strangely iridescent red.  Both contrast sharply with her watery blue eyes.  Hair is mid-shoulder length, but almost always worn in a bun.  She appears travelworn, but not grungily so.  She wears scalemail, a steel gray cloak. A Morningstar slung across her back, a 'quiver' of javelins crosses it in the other direction.  A loadedbackpack sits in the middle.  A sickle hangs on her right hip, and a small pouch on her left.  She stands a full 5'4" and a slim 115 lbs.

She certainly seems much more likely to have coin than the average citizen of this cesspool.

Nav notices the traveller and stands to approach her.

You see before you a young man a couple inches shorter than 6 feet.  He's dressed in neat enough clothes, but they have obviously been patched and mended more than a few times.  They hang off of his frame slightly, which would be hard not to do since he is thin to just before the point of skeletal.  The first actual feature you notice is that his hair is pure white, and his skin is rather pale even though he also looks weather worn.  He walks with an assured air that suits him well, and as he approaches he makes eye contact where you notice that his eyes are the silver of a finely wrought chain.  He has a javelin loosely strapped to his back and a small belt pouch that appears to be empty.

"Do ya have a coin to spare m'lady, the sun is full and my belly has been empty for over a day."

"Coin is rarely spare in this world friend, but i will very happily fill your stomach in trade for a bit of conversation.  I know of a good place here."  Alexis leads Nav to The Spinning Giant.

As the pair walks, Nav continues the conversation.  "Conversation I can do m'lady, but it might want for the hurry in which I'll likely eat."

"No concern.  Time enough to eat and talk, follow me."  After a brief pause, Alexis continues, "You don't appear to be from this place.  Or have i misjudged?"

"Born and raised m'lady, although I hope to remedy that as soon as I can," Nav replies.  "That's the one common trait in this town, everyone wants out."

"it certainly appears that way."  But rather than dwell on the subject of flight from Diamond Lake, Alexis changes to something hopefully less depressing.  "What trade do you practice?  You certainly don't have the look of a miner.

"Whichever pays, although I've never been much for work in the mines.  I tend to find a coin wheree'er I can either through song or parlor trick.  It's enough to help me scrape by most seasons."  Nav turns the question back to Alexis.  "And you m'lady?  What brings you to this hole at the end of the line?"

"Hmm... Parlor tricks tend to be a bit shady.... Not in line with my preferences," she replies.  "I tend toward the more martial types of service."

"Not my preference either, but I do what I must to get by, and squirrel away a coin when I can."

"I've actually come looking for work.....  of that same martial variety, though it seems to be lacking."

"The mines always seem to need guards," Nav offers helpfully, "but you'd be fighting off the miners more'n any enemies I'd think."

"True....  and it may come to that, but for the time being i'll hold out for a slightly," Alexis pauses for emphasis, "cleaner job."

As the pair enters the Spinning Giant between the legs of the depiction of Flailing Felanore, you find the tavern only partially full.  There are a couple of tables of garrison crowd, and no other patrons at this hour.  Several of the men raise their eyes at the sight of your entering.  It seems that more than one man's gaze lingers a bit on the sight of Alexis.

Alexis continues, "You said your leaving, or wish to leave.  Do you have a destination?"

"As most people in town, my dreams usually settle on the free city m'lady, but anywhere must be better than here."  Nav pitches his voice lower.  "You might be fighting a few off'n here as well it seems."

"Those fights are not much trouble," Alexis laughs shortly and moves to a table.  "And though this is not much of a place to look at, it's certainly better than some.  But i've only just arrived..."

"And you mean to stay for a time?"

"Well until i realize there's no good work to be had."

"HA!" Nav retorts.  "Then this is merely a resting place until Able can carry you on!"

"Able?" Alexis asks.

"There is little good about this town m'lady.  Did you arrive on foot?"

"On borrowed horse, but i'll leave on foot unless my fortune changes," she replies.

"Ah.  Able is the company that runs the coaches in and out of town.  I had assumed that such a capable lady as yourself had utilized them to reach town."

"Your flattery is lost friend,"Alexis responds.  "Now where the hell is our waitress?  Perhaps this Able is in search of coach guards," she muses.

"Flattery is never lost m'lady, merely an investment into good company."  In response to Alexis' musing, Nav replies, "For the rates they charge, they must need a good strong arm to protect most of their customers.  Although just as many come in on a free one way ticket."

"Yes i had heard so many of the residents are," she pauses a moment, "transplants."

"Which only drives the ever present desire to leave."

Only slightly later than expected, a somewhat weary looking waitress stops by to take your order.  "Sorry, I have to make sure the 'boys' get what they need.  I'm sure you understand."

"You must keep them happy," Nav replies.  "They keep most of us from getting into too much trouble."

"No, but you're here now," Alexis replies as well.

The pair continues talking after they've placed their order.

"You certainly seem anxious to leave," Alexis notes.  "But your lack of coin, if that's the truth, would likely prohibit any means save your own feet.  So the question is, why are you still here?"

"You're new to town so you don't understand the condition of this place.  I make moderate sums from time to time, but it never seems to stay in my pockets for long."

"Perhaps that has more to do with your appetites?" Alexis offers.

"Where else would I go without more than two coins?" Nav retorts.

"I've left a town's safety without a copper to my name."

"Since the Red Death took me Day, I've wanted to go somewhere else, but fortune doesn't shine on everyone all the time, and I have enough friends left here to see I don't end in a gutter.  It shines on me often enough though, I'm still around ain't I?"

"A good friend is not lost in this world.... wait, your Day?"

"Me mum."

"She was your... oh.  Well i'm truly sorry."

"It was long enough ago that it's but a memory."

"Death, though imminent is rarely welcomed."

"The Red sort was never welcomed at all."

"I don't imagine, no." 

"So where'd you say you were from again?" Nav abruptly switches the conversation.

"Me?" Alexis asks.  "I'm from around.  i've been traveling for so long it doesn't seem i'm from anywhere."

"It must get easier with practice then."

Alexis shifts the conversation again.  "Well you seem honest enough.  Should i leave, and should you need a friend to travel with, you can surely travel with me."

"Much obliged m'lady, I am handy enough with this spear," he pats the javelin's hilt "and have more'n a couple tricks up my sleeve," Nav states with a wink.

"Tricks...  We all have our tricks," Alexis says winking back.  She returns to the previous line of conversation.  "The hardest part about traveling has been stopping... For me at least."

"Well if you're lucky you won't be stopped here for long.  If you're not...well you will be I'm sure," Nav says while peering around the room to see who is near them for any reason.

"I'm not worried, there's always work somewhere."

"That there is, especially if you have a strong arm or stout back."

"Among other," she pauses a moment, "talents, yes.  There is always someone looking for help."

Nav grins.  "There are often those around to lend a hand as well.  So, ever think of joining the city guard?  They seem to leave as soon as they can like the rest of us, so there must be openings from time to time."

"Actually, that's what originally lead me here."

"The guard?  But they weren't hiring after all or are you too recently in town?"

"Yes. A friend had suggested, given the common 'tourists' of the town, that the city guard would likely be seeking help.  But it seems they aren't in need, or at least not of me."

"Sad news indeed.  If'n I hear of any work, I'll be sure to find you first," Nav replies.

"Well i thank you again.  Where do you stay?  Did your mum, Day, leave you a home?"

"She never had one to leave.  I grew up with squatters mostly, although many of them have since found work and places to stay.  I stay out at night when I'm able, with friends when I can, and at the flop house when I must."

"Where are you staying," he asks.

"Where ever there's a cheap warm bed.  For the past few nights i've called the flophouse home.  Nothing honorable, but better than the wet ground."

"Well if we're both around come winter, I'll likely be there too."

"I'd suggest it.  Sad as it is, winters in the wild are not friendly, not in the least.  Though their cliental is not the most," Alexis pauses, "trustworthy."

"No I've spent more'n my share out in them in town here, but rarely do I stray out of late."

"How is your food?"

"Eh, good enough, but nothing on the company," Alexis smiles, if somewhat complacently.  "The wine is better elsewhere though.  Perhaps tonight is a good night for a rousing.  Do you have other things to attend to this evening?"

"Most nights are, though I tend to avoid it when I can."  Nav grins.  "Tonight just happens to be open though."

"Good, let us drink away our troubles tonight, on me and the gods.    And if we play correctly, we may earn a few free drink ourselves."

"I often play correctly, in fact today treated me well, so your first drink is on me."

"Hmm... very well.  Let us start low, and work our way up.  to the Feral Dog," Alexis resolves.

"A fine place to spend a coin," Nav agrees.

After Alexis leaves coin for the bill and a generous tip, the pair again passes between the legs of Flailing Felanore.

Outside, Alexis turns to Nav.  "You are a find friend, I must say, it is good to know you."

"And you 'm'lady' are the best mark I found all day."

"'Mark' am I?  We shall see..."

"I don't believe I've caught your name quite yet though..."  Nav sticks out his hand, "They call me Nav, Nav Baxtalo."

"Ah, yes, silly me... My name is Alexis."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2006)

Unlike fancier places like Lazare's and the Emporium, the Feral Dog charges no cover to get in.  Unlike the Spinning Giant, it isn't teaming with Garrison men.  Naturally, it means the Feral Dog is the place of choice for the common laborers, which, in Diamond Lake, means the lowest of the low.  While the place is filthy, it still serves ale decent enough for the common man.  And if you are into betting on dogs in a pit fight, or getting into a brawl of your own, there's likely no better place to be.  While there is a fair share of hoodlums in the place, it is also the hangout of choice for honest folk that enjoy thrill and excitement.

One could easily say that it is a great place for things to happen...

[sblock=MNW]With a grin, Tirra hands 3 silver to one of the staff designated to hold the bets.  After you hand him yours, the elf-maid confidently steps up to the line and grabs the house-provided dagger.

"As you wish," she says jauntily.  She tosses the dagger at the target, somewhat whimsically, and strikes it with relative ease.  The elf whistles as she walks up, grabs the dagger, and passes it to you with a smirk.

Boldak takes place at the line, and feeling completely in "the zone" lets the dagger fly.  With a satisfying thud, it sticks in the center of the target.  Too bad Boldak knows that even getting the center on the first try won't save him from elimination if he misses it when it counts.  All the same, Boldak knows that he has the attention of most of the bar now.

[sblock=OOC][size=-2]Tirra: I'm certainly not telling you her mod or what she rolled.
Boldak: 20! + 3 - 4 (range) = irrelevant b/c you rolled a 20[/size][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Wes]Tyrol bids you well as you leave.  Unfortunately, when you arrive at the Feral Dog, you see an elf that simply must be this Tirra already engaged in the contest.  You see her off-handedly fling a dagger at the target and score a hit.  After her, a relatively young dwarf steps up to the line.  He flings the dagger, and it sinks right in the center of the target.  You instantly feel all the eyes in the place snap toward the game.[/sblock]
[sblock=Shea & Roach]As you enter the Feral Dog, you see an Elven woman playing in the dagger tossing contest.  She flings the dagger and strikes the target.  After her, a relatively young looking dwarf steps up to the line.  He flings the dagger, and it sinks right in the very center of the target.  You instantly feel all the eyes in the place snap toward the game, and a sudden hush comes over the place.[/sblock]

"Well," the elven woman says as the dwarf hands her back the dagger.  If she intended to say more, the words were lost.  Instead she moves to the line and stares focused at the target.  Clearly the dwarf's bullseye got her goat.

The elven-maid throws the dagger, and she barely gets it inside the center ring.  "Good enough for round two," someone in the watching crowd mutters.

The dwarf returns to the line.  Perhaps he was overconfident due to the previous throw.  But regardless of the reason, this time his throw is off.  In fact, not only does he not hit the inner ring, he even misses the target completely.

The crowd bursts into noise.  Some people laugh, some boo, some let out disappointed moans.

[sblock=OOC (for all)]We are all here now.  No need for spoiler blocks except if you want only certain folk to see it and for OOC stuff.

[size=-2]Tirra: still not telling you what she rolled or her mod
Boldak: 8 + 3 - 4 (range) = 7; not good enough to hit the target[/size][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 5, 2006)

Trying his best to seem nonplussed, Boldak joined in the crowd's laughter.  "Well, miss, you're consistent to say the least.  You wouldn't want to offer me an ale with my money, would you?"

While awaiting her response, the scruffy looking young dwarf retrieved the dagger and handed it hilt first to the employee paying Tirra.  He almost immediately struck up a conversation with the elf, speaking gruffly, but with what one could almost call a human accent gained from his years in Diamond Lake.  The years showed as well in his appearance: the dark of the mines had left him fair skinned though scarred in places, and his dwarven youth was clearly apparent in his short beard and slight features. 

Adjusting his various equipment, he joined his recent conqueror in conversation, ”I hope my lack of throwing skill hasn’t convinced you that I’m totally useless.  Are you yet interested in some information about the cairns?” 

[sblock=dichotomy]Even if she does not want to buy him an ale, Boldak returns to his previous attempt at conversation.
Diplomacy: -2[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 5, 2006)

Trenton makes his way to the front of the crowd around the game, and poorly tries to get the attention of the elven woman, slightly gesturing with a hand whenever her gaze starts to drift into his general direction.  This young man drastically stands out in this city, let alone this tavern, but wouldn't in almost any other town.  No taller than most men, he is a bit broader, but his tan skin, lightened hair, and eyes that seem to always be squinting let everyone know that he has probably never seen a day without half of it spent under the sun and not in the dark depths of the mines.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 5, 2006)

After the display of marksmanship, Nav turned to Alexis with a grin.

"Well that was a delightful start.  What are you drinking tonight?  The ale's better than you would expect." 

After getting her order, Nav made his way through the crowd to the nearest serving maid (and/or bar) for the drinks.  While not imposing in any sense, many of the other clientele cleared a path for him as he worked his way through, often doing a double take first.  Curiously, it didn't seem as though his appearence affected them as much as something about his very presence.  

The young man stood a couple inches shorter than 6 feet. He was dressed in heavily patched and mended clothes that hang off of his frame slightly, which would be hard not to do since he was thin to just before the point of skeletal. The first actual feature most people noticed is that his hair is pure white and his skin was rather pale even though he also looked weather worn. He negotiated the crowd with an assured air that suits him well and when he looked around his eyes were noticeably the silver of a finely wrought chain. He had a javelin loosely strapped to his back and a small belt pouch that appeared to be empty.

When he returned with the drinks, Nav cocked his head towards the young dwarf while speaking to Alexis.  

"The cairns are a bit of legend around these parts.  Many a fortune hunter made their name off of the greedy holdings of the dead in past ages, but, except for the occasional rumor mill, they are largely believed to be empty in the modern day.  Still they could be a source of...irregular...pay if the dwarf has found an unsacked one."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 6, 2006)

Scanning the room Alexis, almost absentmindedly, replies, "Ale it is then. I'll wait here."

The young lady scanning the room stands a hand over five feet and is obviously a traveller, a pretty one at that.  Her sun-bleached red hair is pulled simply into a bun. Her skin is tan and her eyes a haunting icy blue.  Her scale mail and traveling cloths are respectable, but not by no means new.  She carries a morningstar and an oversized quiver on her back along with a loaded pack.  A sickle hangs from a short rope at her belt.  She stands ready and surveys the crowd while waiting for her companion and their ale.

As Nav approches, "Thank you sir" and tilts her head in appreciation.

Looking in the direction of the nod, "I don't know about these cairns personally, but I've found people in these places tend to be more concerned with talking about lost treasure than actually finding any of it.  But you certiainly know more about this place than I. Do you recognize him, or his lady friend?  I don't suppose it could hurt to see what his ploy is about.  That is, if you're up for some tall tales."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock=O3]Did you shake my hand when I offered it to you while saying my name?  If you did, or whenever I might have been near you, you would have noticed that my skin is surprisingly hot, as if I am in a constant state of severe fever.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock=MNW]Dip: 14 - 2 + 2 (for the decent showing at the game) = 14.  She was already friendly, so she stays that way.  So charismatic of the ugly, socially inept dwarf.[/sblock]
Tirra, the elven woman, laughs at Boldak.  "Don't expect this to be a habit, but I'll get you one," she says cheerfully.  "But only because the ale is less than I just won from that wager!" she adds.  "Someone get me two!"  As she finishes, someone scampers up to her to take her money, and goes to the bar to get a couple mugs.

"Now, that was a good show with that first shot.  Were you feeling guilty about it when you made the second?  Anyway, you were talking about the cairns."  She pauses.  "Hey," she calls and beckons to Trenton.  "You need something?  Perhaps you want to try me in the game.  We two were just talking about the cairns, but that probably won't take long."

Meanwhile, near Nav and Alexis, some only slightly drunken miner (by his look) sticks his nose in their conversation.  "It be she, the elf gal, that's be having the ploy.  Ain't ye heard?  She's part of one o' them adventuring groups.  Come from the Free City, I think.  They plan to be diving in the cairns or mines or sumpin', I think.  I also know that she be spending more coin in this place than most o' us do in a week.  Her adventurin' must pay more'n minin' do."  Bored with that conversation, the miner turns back to his ale.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock=Ti]If you offered me your hand, i shook it.  And even if not, we've been close enough for me to notice.  When i did, I would have hesitated and made a 'knowing' look into your eyes, but said nothing. Unless you've broken the silence about it, it's remained unspoken.[/sblock]

"Well well an elf woman, with coin, in a place like this, recruiting for some adventure to lost treasure sounds a bit interesting to say the least.  He seems to think she's been here a while, what do you know about her Nav? Perhaps we should wonder, ever so subtly to a better earshot.  She seems to be attracting a crowd."  Alexis begins a slow, nonchalaunt walk to a place where she's certain she can hear what's said by the elf and her entourage.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy]Not sure on the protocol/etiquite of this, is it appropriate for me to ask you questions this way?  Have I seen the elf lady earlier?  Obviously i've not been here long, but i've certainly been to my fair share of taverns, and if she stands out....  

if so, tell me what i would have seen or heard.  is she showy, loud, overly kind with coin? have i had any inkling about this cairns things, other than to know there are lots of ones, back in the day, which used to have uncountable treasures... etc etc.  if not, no worries, just thought i'd check.  Small background details can matter you know.

oh. and sorry if it's not appropriate to ask questions this way, just let me know which way i should.  i don't believe i can PM.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2006)

"Well these groups are news to me, but then I spend little time in the standards places of amusement around here.  Lead the way."

Nav follows Alexis to a better vantage.


----------



## worthley (Oct 6, 2006)

"Why yes, I would enjoy a game.  What is the going rate?" asks Trenton as he removes his pack and opens a small pocket on it, checking to make sure he has enough coin.  "I am also quite interested in the cairns.  Do you mind if I join your conversation?" Trenton shifts his gaze between the elf and young dwarf, wide eyed, in a way that is asking a second time to be invited to the discussion.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking to the newcomer, Boldak remarked, "Well, this isn't the free city, but it's close enough.  You're welcome to listen in, especially if you've more news from outside Diamond Lake."

After looking the large man up and down, he turned back to Tirra, "Well, in particular, word's got around that you and your companions are thinking of checking out the Stirgenest cairn.  To be blunt, don't waste your time."  The dwarf chuckled to himself, but, seeing that it was not enough to dissuade the elf, continued, "That place has been searched up and down by children and adventurers alike for as long as I've been here, and no one's ever found anything of interest.

I'm not doubting that you folk are more fit to venture deeper than the cretins…”, the dwarf paused to look around at no one in particular, ”around here, but if you ask me, it’s been picked dry for more than 50 years.

If you’re looking for something a little more interesting, let me point you toward a different cairn.  The Whispering Cairn that is.  It hasn’t been touched in nearly six years, when kids started disappearing there.  Even before then, no one dared look into it more than a stone’s throw.”

Knowing his oration skills were not exactly the stuff of legend, Boldak finished quickly, hoping that this was enough to buy him some tip on what opportunities might lie back the way Tirra had come.

”I don’t know what’s down there, but neither does anyone else, which is more than you can say for just about any other hole in the ground around here.”


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2006)

After hearing the monolog, Nav looks at Alexis and says, "Well there's your rumor. It's true that a child disappeared there some years back, whether that's proof of treasure or not I couldna say."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 6, 2006)

Tirra looks askance at Boldak.  "I've heard people say that the Stirgenest Cairn is empty, but my friends seem to think otherwise.  And I tend to think our sources are good.  My friend knows what the conventional wisdom is, but he is far from conventional.

"But what about this Whispering Cairn?  I don't think I've heard of it, myself.  Can you tell me more?"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 7, 2006)

"I can't tell you anything more than what I've said, I'm afraid.  I spent some time there exploring myself when I was younger, but couldn't claim to have even scratched the surface of what might be there," Boldak responded.  "A girl died, then all the others got scared off.  Noone's been there since."

_Is this damn elf ever going to actually tell me anything?  She's some fancy adventurer, and probably thinks I'm just some local bumpkin that can't even throw a dagger!  She's practically come out and said it already.  Well, I'll not waste more of my breath on her if she'll just listen to her wizard friend anyway._

Boldak began grumbling, "You're probably better off listening to your fancy adventurer friends anyway.  Nobody around here actually knows anything about the cairns, and those that claim to have more details than I've already given you are full of orc brains."  He continued on, but to no one in particular, "How in the hells does anyone ever make it out of this place?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 7, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy & O3]Nav looks at Alexis and raises his eyebrows questioningly.  
Alexis shrugs and motions to the group with her ale.[/sblock]

Nav offers Alexis his elbow and walks up to the group.
"Stirgenest Cairn you say?  When are you and your unconventional friend exploring there?  It is always fascinating to hear of new methods to extract trasure from the old cairns, don't you agree Alexis?"  Nav waves his hand in introduction. "When do you go to explore Stirgenest?  It must be fascinating work exploring the old tombs!  What is the most exciting thing you've found?  Alexis and I were just talking about trying to find someone in need of another strong arm.  I don't suppose you need some more help in the Cairn would you?"

The monologue is spoken progressively faster and with increasing intensity.  Nav finishes up with an overbearing, eager, and questioning face.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 7, 2006)

Tirra's eyes shift among the foursome now standing near her.  The elf face is a mask of puzzlement.  You see her mouth form the words "make it out" and "another strong arm," as though repeating your words to herself.  Then Tirra's perplexed look changes.

"Ah... I think I understand what's going on here," she says somewhat uncomfortably.  "I'd like to help you all, but I'm afraid my companions are a bit...  Well, you know...  I'd best be going now.  Got to meet up with my friends."  She quickly collects her backpack from a chair nearby.  "But do let me know if that other cairn thing works out for you then.  Good luck."

Without pausing to wait for a reply, Tirra quickly skirts out the door.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 7, 2006)

oops.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 7, 2006)

Nav watches Tirra leave before turning back to Boldak in a much more relaxed fashion.

"Ray baro man!  If you're sitting on good information there must be a better way of going about it than handing it out to the first adventurer to best you with a dagger.  That was quite the first throw though, my congratulations to you on that!  That ale looks empty, let's see about filling it."  Nav goes and orders a round of ale.  "Now...What was that about the Whispering Cairn?  I was serious about Alexis here looking for work, and I am always trying to find a coin or two towards passage out of this hole of a town.  But alas, we are only two!"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 7, 2006)

"My friend is right and it seems he's done you quite the service.  If she's scared of a bit of interest in her adventuring, imagine what she'd do in the face of danger." 

Alexis looks toward Trenton as he digs through a pouch counting coppers. "It does seem that you may have a third with interested in this cairn though..." 

To Trenton, "It seems you've missed your chance to challenge the elf, but I think that coin could be better spent.  Come friend my name is Alexis and it seems fate has given us a chance encounter.  Let us hear what the dwarf has to offer."

"Nav, another ale is in order."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 7, 2006)

"It appears as though you are right Alexis.  I'll be back in a shake of a rikono's tail!

My apologies for not introducing myself properly, I am Nav Baxtalo."


----------



## worthley (Oct 8, 2006)

Trenton extends his had to Alexis, and then to Nav Baxtalo, finishing with Boldak.  "I believe that you might be right about my coin.  I am Trenton.  A pleasure to meet you.  Shall we sit and discuss these cirumstances."  Trenton gestures to an open table, and trys to flag down a waitress as skillfully as he grabbed Tirra's attention.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 8, 2006)

Boldak accepts the introduction from each of the others in turn and responds simply, "Boldak," when Trenton shakes his hand.

He snears at Nav, though, at the mention of good information and retorts, "Did you not hear what I just said?  I don't have any good information.  I just thought that steering them away from a bunch of wasted time might buy *me* some that could get me out of here."

[sblock]_Is this what that strange feeling was all about today?  Where did these folk even come from?  I've seen Nav around before, but the others seem to have popped up out of the stonework.  In the end though, would it be so different than tagging along with the other group?_[/sblock]

Visibly relaxing when it's apparant that the three folks are not out to get him, Boldak moves toward the table and continues, "All else that I said was also, true though.  This..." Boldak looks aside to Nav then speaks in a softer voice, "Whispering Cairn is one of very few, and the only that I know of, caves, holes, or whatnot around here that hasn't been picked dry by groups like Tirra's there.  Probably because everyone else had the good sense not to mention it after a girl disappeared from the place six years ago.

So, the question is, are you so in need of work that you're willing to go traipsing off with some dwarf on the off chance that the place might be filled with treasure."

Boldak sits back with his new ale and crosses his arms, waiting.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 9, 2006)

Alexis looks from Nave to Boldak,"Your lack of enthusiasm aside, I think Nav and I share in your desire to gain some traveling coin.  And Trenton, from the looks of his coin purse, could use some as well though I don't know if he intends on traveling anywhere." 

She sits back in her chair, holding her ale mug with two hands and asks,"What were the circumstances of the girls disappearance?  I can't imagine simple explanations would keep treasure seekers out for this long?  There must have been some.... complications?"  

I'm not one to shy away from challenges mind you. By the looks of it the four of us seem hearty enough to overcome most anyhow, but i'd like to know exactly what we're up against."

Gazing at each person around the table, "It is just the four of us, yes?"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 9, 2006)

"There wasn't anything interesting about it, other than that it was so sudden," said Boldak in answer.  "The funny thing was that the place had been incredibly docile for so long.  Children stayed there on a regular basis, myself included.  There wasn't anything there that could explain her complete dissapearance.  If the place had caved in, those who had inevitably dared her to enter would have heard it from outside, and you'd think that she'd at least have screamed if there were a wolf or something of the sort.  Instead, she just never came back out."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 9, 2006)

"No one went in to look for her?  Surely there would have been some sign, or track somewhere.  A secondary exit, a hidden niche... "

Noticeably puzzled, Alexis continues "And what of the cairn before her disappearance.  Surely some treasure seekers had exhausted all it had to offer then.  Wouldn't they have taken any treasure and found any hidden places a child might disappear to.  How very odd." 

After a moment of consideration, "But people do overlook things, and it's not as though I have better things to do.  How far off is this cairn? Assuming it doesn't take all of my remaining coin to at least take a look at it, I'm up for it. Nav? Trenton? Up for a little adventure?"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 9, 2006)

"You certainly don't let up questioning, do you, miss", Boldak snaps.  Putting on a snide grin, he concludes sarcastically, "Good to see though, that you're willing to actually put those *strong* arms of yours to the test, even if it's only by picking through a bunch of rock."


----------



## worthley (Oct 9, 2006)

"I'm up for a little adventure.  And on the bright side, if nothing is found, I'm sure I well be entertained." remarks Trenton, as his eyes shift, noticibly, back and forth between Boldak and Alexis, then begins to laugh.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 10, 2006)

"Spending time looking for treasure is certainly not worse than spending it asking for coins, I'm in!

I even happen to know of a little used mine office that might be nearby.  Although we will have to rely on you, dear dwarf, to show us the way in of course."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 10, 2006)

After assessing the situation, Boldak rises and gathers his things.  "I will be at the road leading toward the mines a little after sunup.  Meet me there if you're still interested."

He then leaves the pub, heading back to his boarding house for the evening.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 10, 2006)

"Perfect!  That will give me plenty of time to gather my things.

"Now, who's getting the next round?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 11, 2006)

"Well that was a bit curt, but I do believe the next round is on me.  Trenton if you would be so kind.  Three more tankards." Alexis hands Trenton more than enough coin for another round.  Once he's reasonably out of ear shot.

[sblock=Nav]"This seems to be falling together a bit quick wouldn't you say?  I don't suppose i mind.  Neither of these boys seem too threatening.  Perhaps it's simply our good fortune.  I'm still perplexed about the girl.  Did anyone bother to look for her?  Did they find ANYTHING?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock=O3]"I believe there was a brief search that came up empty, or maybe that wild animals had gotten her, I'm not sure.  The girl represented one less mouth to feed, one less future to worry about being squandered in this dead end of a town.  I think people forgot quickly enough."[/sblock]

When Trenton returns Nav takes a long pull of his ale and makes small talk,  "So Trenton, where is it that you hail from?  Locally?  Abroad?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock=Nav]"Hmm.  Strange that they'd let her disappearance go unquestioned, but keep her legacy so strong."[/sblock]

As Trenton returns, Alexis rises and makes to leave. "Forgive me gentlemen, but I think it best i go and make sure i'm thoroughly prepared for our journey tomorrow.  I'm sure one of you can make sure my ale doesn't go wasted.

I will see you both early on the morrow."

With that she returns to her boarding house and prepares for the journey ahead.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 11, 2006)

Boldak trudges home after one more weary day in Diamond Lake.  Passing beggars on the street, he easily ignores their pathetic requests for coins.  He pauses to examine the wares of some shopkeepers as they close their stalls for the night, but realizes that his purse is too empty, though he could sorely use more supplies if the trip to Whispering Cairn takes more than a day or two.

At the boarding house, he is not greeted by any other residents, as they are out spending what little pay they've received on frivolous pleasures.  He quickly prepares his pack for the day ahead, what little there is to prepare at least.  Before retiring he mutters what amounts to more of an oath than a prayer, and to no god in particular, "...let me wake, and let the damn world not do me in tomorrow either."

As the first slivers of sunlight appear outside, the dwarf rises though no light makes its way into the windowless room he is afforded.  With nought else to do, he straps on his armor, takes up his pack and weapons, and makes his way toward the intended meeting.


----------



## worthley (Oct 11, 2006)

Trenton picks up the coin, and heads to the bar.  Upon returning he remarks, "I should head out after this one, and get ready for tomorrow"

Responding to Nav's question, Trenton states, "I am from a wheat farm just outside of town.  Before that, I'm not sure.  I was purchased by the owner to be a farm hand, when I was younger than I could remember.  Now, some miners forced a purchase of the farm, and I'm out of work.  What about you?  What's your story?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2006)

"My story is a long and complicated one, best explained over many rounds."   Nav gives a wink and a nod, "Preferrably explained while someone else is buying.

Succinctly though, I was born in town, orphaned a number of years back, and have spent most of my days on the street getting  by however I can.  Someday, and hopefully soon, I will be out of this hole, and living in another town, if their streets if I must."

"The others may be right.  Tomorrow's morn will come early and I have much to do before the night ends.  See you when the kham next graces our presence. Nav bows politely, double checks that the ale has not been wasted, and leaves to gather what few belongings he has and might need tomorrow.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 12, 2006)

*Day 2*

Your night begins to wind down as you say your farewells for the evening.  Though for others, the night is only beginning.  As always, the most destitute wander the streets hoping to find luck or charity.  It seems an evening service at the church of St. Cuthbert recently let out, and the church patrons have a fire in their eyes that is probably just a hint of the fire that Jierian Wierus tried to stir in them.  Swanky looking men head to the Emporium and the Midnight Salute for a night of mock love.  And as you depart the Feral Dog, a group led by an ugly albino half-orc comes in looking to watch the night's dogfights in the pits.

Apart from the general hubbub that seems the custom in filth of Diamond Lake, nothing of special interest seems to happen this night.

Morning comes and brings with it a light rain.  In some places the rain would probably seem refreshing and cleansing.  In Diamond Lake the wetness instead accents the filth, turning dirt into mud, and gives rise to a smell like mold or wet dog hanging in the air.  All in all, it is probably a good day to escape from the town, even if on an idle fancy.

But today your fancies are hardly idle.  Rather, they are dreams of desperation.

After taking care of your morning routines, you soon find yourselves on the northeast road leading out of Diamond Lake with the companions that you met only yestereve.

[sblock=OOC]Let me know if there is anything else you guys need to take care of before leaving.  Otherwise, feel free to make a bit of small talk, and we'll press on to the office.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy]As I leaves the Feral Dog, Shavora wings in from a nearby perch to land on my shoulder.  

"Ah! There you are my girl!  Did you make out well tonight?

Shavora bobs her head in a nod of sorts

"It's a good thing that I already knew where Alexis was staying or I might have tried to send you to find out."

"Pretty one?"

"Yes she is a pretty one isn't she, but nothing you need to worry about, you'll always be my first priority."

I scratch her head gently while gazing on her black plumage fondly.

"I haven't decided whether to reveal you or not yet.  You should stay close, but don't be obvious until I let you know ok?"

"Stay hiding...ok...When?"

"You can stay near me tonight, but in the morning when we meet the others again follow from a safe distance."

Shavora is pleased with this arangement and together we walk to a non-descrip building with multiple doors.  I cast detect magic and my symbol glows to life on one of the doors.  I enter and gather the belongings that I wasn't keeping on my person before.  I then find someplace mostly dry and as warm as I can manage and spend the night with Shavora.
[/sblock]

The next day Nav whistles his way to the meeting place to greet the others.  He appears mostly the same, but has a backpack and bedroll on his back now, as well as a total of 3 javelins.  The pack has a few things hanging off of it, but it looks like most of his life just might be inside it.

"Hello good dwarf!  I can't say I'm too surprised to see you here before any of the rest of us.  I must admit I am itching to find something of value that will lead us out of this town myself.  When do you think the others will arrive?  Now, is the Cairn somewhere near this general vicinity?"

Nav describes to Boldak the general area that the office is located.  He also tries to make jovial conversation while they wait for the others.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 12, 2006)

"I could hardly let you think I wasn't going to show."

Boldak is leaning against a scraggly tree that provides what little cover from the rain there is to be found near the road.  As Nav approaches he gives an abrubt nod for greeting, then continues gazing away from town.
[SBLOCK]_What the blazes was I thinking?  If there *is* anything of interest in the cairn, this spoony fellow is more like to get in the way than help carry anything out._[/sblock]
After Nav's questions have hung in the air for too long, Boldak deigns to answer, "They'll be here as soon as the mud lets them.  As for the mine, it's close enough to that office, can't be more than a half an hour or so even in this."


----------



## worthley (Oct 12, 2006)

Trenton comes jogging to the others, leaning forward in hopes that the javelins strapped to his pack will give him some cover from the rain.  He's also carrying a scythe that looks more like a modified farming tool, than a weapon of war.  "Good morning.  Are we almost ready to head out?" asks Trenton.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 12, 2006)

A beaming Alexis strides toward the group. Her hood is up and her boots are sligtly muddy, but she is otherwise unchanged visually.  As she approaches, she surveys the group much like a mother would survey her children on worship day, checking to see that they are prepared.

"Good morning.  I trust that you all slept well and are ready for a beautiful day of travel." She holds her hand out to catch a few rain drops and gazes up at the sky. "If we're all collected we should be off." 

Her anxiousness to move oozes from her; as if she were attempting to restrain herself and was failing misserably.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 13, 2006)

"Hey, there," grunts Boldak as he steps onto the road and hikes his pack up on his shoulders.  After shrugging it into place, he also adjusts his sheath and the bow slung over his back and begins humping up the road.  Looking back after walking a few steps he invites the others, "Come on, then."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 13, 2006)

Nav leads the group down the road and then along a trail that leads towards the office.  Along the journey he keeps conversation going with small talk or tall tales (OOC unless anyone has a specific topic they wish to bring up) more for his own amusement and to fill the rain induced silence than to glean any information from any of his companions.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 14, 2006)

As you trek along the road towards the mine office, the rainfall lessens slightly.  It soon is a  drizzle with a heavy mist.

After a little more than an hour of walking, you spot the mine office of which Nav spoke.  A modest dwelling squats upon the crown of a small hill. While the rough stone walls of the first floor look mostly intact, the second floor has completely collapsed. Made of smooth stone blocks, this building stands in shambles. Thick vines creep up the side and most of the windows are broken. The front door hangs open, barely on its hinges under a sagging and partially collapsed porch.  Part of the front porch has collapsed but it still allows entry to the building. A half height wall rings the house, but it too is in a state of severe disrepair. Rubble and dense weeds choke the yard, and a twisted, dead tree stands in the south-west corner.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 14, 2006)

The dwarf stops short once in sight of the office and turns to the others saying, "Did you actually have some reason for coming here?"  He spits out the grass he's been chewing on.  "The cairn's not much further.  I guess there could be some info about the surrounding area in the office - but most likely it's all rotted away."

After waiting for an answer for all of three seconds, he continues on toward the run down building while stating, "For the sake of my mother.  I'll go look around while you figure out what you want to do."

[sblock=OOC]Boldak goes to check out the building, trying not to make any noise (MS: +6), and looks around the outside first (Spot: +4, Listen +4).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 15, 2006)

Nav stops to look at the building.  
"Well that's the last time I take HIS word for something...  It's not so bad, just needs a coat of paint or two right?  You know, that and some structural integrity." Nav nervously shifts from foot to foot.  "Well let's see if there is at least ONE room worth occupying as a base camp."

Nav walks towards the building, making sure to stay back at least 50 feet and not getting in Boldak's way.


----------



## worthley (Oct 15, 2006)

"Falling apart or not, it will provide a place to dry off for now.  Also gives us a landmark to meet at if and when we get seperated."  Says Trenton, while waiting back for and all clear or call for help.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 15, 2006)

Assesing the rubble, Alexis quips "I suppose you could call it a 'landmark'. But it might have a room with a roof or a wall to break the wind." 

She fingers the handle of her sickle and looks in the direction they came. "We all seem a bit ansy.  Best to stay close together." She moves closer to Nav and continues to look behind them.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 15, 2006)

As Boldak examines the outside of the building, he sees little of note.  The yard is quite a mess, and moving about it is somewhat difficult.  In the backyard there is a stone well and yet more debris.  None of you notice anything amiss, and the building seems quiet.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 15, 2006)

"Well, let's see if this place is as much of a gem on the inside as the outside."

Nav starts to walk towards where the front door once was, but stops after a couple steps and stands still, thinking.  Turning around, he addresses Trenton.

"Maybe you should go first, just in case.  You are a tad more swarthy than I after all..."


----------



## worthley (Oct 15, 2006)

Trenton moves his way to the door infront of the others, with his scythe readied.  He peeks inside to assess the situation.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2006)

While the porch groans slightly under Trenton's weight, after a moment it settles and feels stable enough.  After peering through the door, it looks as if the place is truly deserted.  Small mounds of debris litter the floor. Loose stones, dead weeds, and grime cover virtually every surface. Paintings must have once adorned the place, as indicated by the particular stain patterns marring the walls. The only light comes from thin shafts sneaking in from outside, illuminating clouds of dust dancing through the stale air.  To the left of the entry, a staircase, choked with debris, leads to the remains of the second floor.  Fortunately, the thin, but apparently sturdy, pillars in the room managed to keep those remains from coming down, and the interior of the building seems quite dry given the weather.  Judging by comparing the exterior and this room, you'd guess that behind the staircase is a doorway leading into more of the building.





[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the not-so-good map.  The morons actually didn't give a map of this building.  Though I think I could get one if I decided to by a back issue of Dragon.  Bah.

Edit: The squares are actually only 2.5 feet, so the bigger squares are 5.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2006)

Nav swings his pack off his back and leans it agains the nearest pillar.  Fishing around briefly, he pulls out and lights his lantern to help with the gloomy room.

"This room looks sound enough.  Let's check out the rest of the place before getting too comfortable."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 16, 2006)

"Fine, then.  Just barge right in!" grumbles Boldak as he follows Nav into the building.

Quickly moving in front of the skeleton of a man, the dwarf gave him a stern look then continued, "If you went off running into unknown areas like that in a mine, you'd be fired!  Even if you were dead already."  He abandons his attempts at stealth, for it's obvious that if there were some lurking danger it was already aware.  He moves about the room searching, both for any information and for signs of danger from beings or lack of structural integrity.

[sblock=ooc]Boldak searches (+6), and though he is making noise now, he'll try to peer up the stares and into the door without being seen (Hide +6)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2006)

Nav looks around somewhat sheepishly.  "This room looked safe enough after all..."

He somewhat obediently waits for the dwarf to finish his search, only fidgeting occasionally.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 16, 2006)

"I think our greatest danger here is the ceiling.  It's likely one we can't do much about however.  Take care not to jossle anything too harshly, just in case." 

Alexis drops her pack near the door and pulls out her lantern.  After lighting it, she examines the rubble on the stairs, attepmting to determine if one could move past it and not bring the building down in doing so.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2006)

As you move about the room with your lanterns lit, the place does feel almost cozy, despite its disuse.  Boldak and Alexis only just begin looking up the stairs, however, when the group realizes that something is coming out from underneath the staircase.

Billowing from a crack of some kind comes a swarm of spiders.  The creatures crawl atop each other and form what amounts to a pool of them on the floor.  They are clearly agitated by your presence and there are enough of them to pose a real hazard.





[sblock=OOC]Initiative:
Nav 21
Alexis 20
Boldak 13
Trenton 12
Swarm 8

Lucky you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 16, 2006)

"Damn bugs!  Smother the things or something, my sword's no good.  And spread out!"
[sblock=OOC]Boldak looks around for something that might help combat the things.  If he doesn't see anything (a piece of wall that wants to crush all of them, an old lamp w/oil, etc.) he'll move just outside the door and retrieves his tindertwig.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 17, 2006)

Nav looks at his lantern and groans.  "Damnit! I just bought this thing!"

He then takes a 5 foot step to the east and throws it at the floor beneath the northwest corner of the swarm.

[sblock=OOC]+2 to throw; lantern does 1d4 points of fire damage and breaks[/sblock]

[sblock=Dichotomy]I, sadly, got the lantern damage info from the srd where I did a search for lantern damage and could only find it in the swarm page.  I didn't read up beyond damage.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 17, 2006)

Alexis follows suit and hurls her lantern toward the side of the swarm closest to her.

[sblock=ooc]+1 ranged; 1d4 fire(+2 bludgeoning?) and a broken lantern[/sblock]
"Damnit. There's more oil in my pack. And don't get bitten."  She moves through Trenton to her bag on side of the door to retrieve more oil from her pack.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 17, 2006)

"Good call there, woman!" exclaims Boldak at the actions of the young lady.  He hurries over and attempts to find some oil in her pack, rifling through it without the slightest bit of discretion.

[sblock=ooc]Boldak moves to the square furthest away from the swarm but adjacent to the pack and, if he can do so as a move action from someone else's pack, retrieves some oil.  If he can't, I suppose that he begins a full round action.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 17, 2006)

Trenton moves to his right, to get out of the doorway.  He then opens his pack to grab a torch and flint & steel to light it.

[SBLOCK=ooc]five foot step to the right, and then whatever I can do of the listed things, including lighting the torch[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2006)

As Nav flings his lantern, his aim is off.  He manages to almost hit the northwest pillar.  Fortunately, that is close enough.  While most of the oil flashburns, leaving the wood safe, the oil that hits the tiny spiders fries perhaps a couple hundred of them with a satisfying sizzle.

Alexis follows suit, striking the closer pillar.  Luckily no one is close enough to get burnt, except the spiders.  She then moves to her pack by the door.

Boldak darts to the other side of Alexis and quickly digs a flask of oil from her pack.

Trenton frantically whips out a torch, flint, and steel and furiously tries to light the torch.

The swarm of spiders quickly moves to cover the floor all around the group.  Hundreds of spiders bite at each of you.  Nav and Trenton begin to feel sick, and Trenton also feels venom flowing into his body from the wounds.  The warrior sags a bit.





[sblock=OOC]Nav: 11+2=13, miss; thrown weapon miss roll=7; splash damage=1
Alexis: 8+1=9, miss; thrown weapon miss roll=7 (again); damage=2
Boldak: I'll give you a move action to find the oil
Trenton: I'll give you both getting the torch and the flint/steel in a single move action (so nice of me); lighting torch with flint/steel is a full-round action, so you start it this turn with your standard action and finish next turn with the next standard action
Swarm: moves to cover all 4; auto swarm damage: A-6; B-6; N-5; T-5 (ouch!); fort saves for poison: A-9+3=13, success; B-16+6=22, success; N-16+3=19, success; T-6+4=10, fail, 3 STR damage

You each have to make fort saves at the start of your action because you are in the swarm.
A-13+3=16, success
B-16+4=20, success
N-2+3=5, fail
T-5+4=9, fail

Init & Status:  [edit: for some reason my brain said Alexis was first...]
Nav: 5 damage; nauseated
Alexis: 6 damage
Boldak: 6 damage
Trenton: 5 damage; nauseated
Swarm: 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 18, 2006)

"Zhamutro of a pekarbaro marime khul!  When you shout orders listen to them!  Mamioro! I'm going to be sick!"

Nav moves to the northwest corner of the room and stands as though he's about to make a mess.


----------



## worthley (Oct 18, 2006)

Trenton starts making heaving sounds as he continues lighting his torch.  He then quickly runs to the far side of the room as his sun kissed skin turns pale, then green.
[SBLOCK=OOC]Moves in a straight line, and then one square over to the west[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 18, 2006)

"Outside! And actually spread apart this time fools. Fire will be no good if we're all dead."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis move 20ft outside and attempts to defensively cast CLW on herself.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 18, 2006)

Spitting out a spider, Boldak stammers, "I had a reason to be here!"

He absconds with the oil while furiously beating the bugs off himself. 
[sblock=ooc]Double move out the door, continuing in a straight line south.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2006)

Reeling from sickness, Nav makes his way into the corner away from the thicket of spiders.

Alexis makes her way into the wet outside and heals herself with a spell.

Boldak, having managed to grab some oil, follows Alexis out and moves by her.

Trenton, feeling the ill effecs of the spiders' poison and sickness, moves across the room.

The swarm of spiders follows its closest prey, and Trenton is bitten further by the nasty vermin.  But this time, at least, he feels no more poison.  Though he bleeds profusely, the warrior stays standing.





[sblock=OOC]Nav: moves to NW corner
Alexis: moves outside (I'll modify the map to include outside if needed); casts CLW on self: 3+1=4 hps
Boldak: double-move outside
Trenton:  moves straight across room; can't light torch, since you only have a move action from being nauseated
Swarm: moves to stay on Trenton; auto swarm damage: 5; poision fort save: 12+4=16 success; save for nauseation: 8+4=12 success

Init & status
Nav: 5 damage; no longer nauseated
Alexis: 2 damage; 20' outside
Boldak: 6 damage; 35' outside
Trenton: 10 damage; no longer nauseated
Swarm: 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 19, 2006)

Visibly shaken, Alexis peers back over her shoulder and shouts, "Boldak do what you can with that oil.  I'm going to try to keep our friend alive."  She then charges back into the building.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis moves as close to Trenton as she can and readies to cast CLW on him when he's in range.[/sblock]

Alexis half-screams to Trenton, "Trenton move to me, I can't get to you on my own." and stands ready.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 19, 2006)

"I saw a miner do this to a kobold once... I sure hope it works.  Get the damn things over here, and we'll light them up," advises the young dwarf.  He rips a piece from his tunic and begins stuffing it in the oil bottle.
[SBLOCK=OOC]Boldak takes a full round action to prepare alchemists fire from the oil bottle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 19, 2006)

Nav yells out, "There is more oil in my pack for anyone that wants to fetch it!" and then double moves outside, staying as far from Boldak as possible.  "I hope you "reason" doesn't get us all killed "General"!"

[sblock=ooc] Nav moves to get away from the bugs leaving his pack behind, unless there is anyway that he can grab it on his way out.  and...NW is the on your other left, if you're being consistent with my last move at least. However I don't think that it really makes much of a difference as far as the move is concerned.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 19, 2006)

Trenton nods to Alexis, and attempts to leave the swarm without getting bit.  He then heads straight to Alexis.
[SBLOCK=ooc]I tumble (+3) away from the swarm to not provoke. and move as fast as I can away from the swarm to Alexis.  Unless, I am dead by then.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Hopefully no mistakes this time...*

Nav escapes the confines of the building and heads into the wet outdoors, calling to the others on his way.

Alexis bravely re-enters the building and prepares to heal Trenton.

Boldak busily prepares the oil.

Trenton almost falls on himself trying to manuever away from the swarm of spiders, but fortunately the tiny creatures can't take advantage of his slip.

Alexis calls upon divine energy, and Trenton's wounds close some.

Unfortunately, the swarm is able to cover the legs of both Alexis and Trenton.  Though both warriors are able to resist the vemon, the bites tear hard into their flesh.  Trenton looks even worse than he was before Alexis healed him.





[sblock=OOC]Nav: moves to 20' outside the door (there's no way he can grab your pack and still get outside); since, at the time of your move, Boldak is 30' straight outside the door, to be far away from him, you can just pick which side you are on
Alexis: moves to just inside the door; readies to cast CLW
Boldak: full-round action to prep the oil; I'll treat it the same as throwing a lantern... I'm not giving it to you as alchemist fire
Trenton: fails tumble (1+3=4), but still doesn't get AoOed
Alexis: readied CLW triggered; 3+1=4 hp healed; bad rolls...
Swarm: moves to cover Trenton and Alexis; auto swarm damage: A-3, T-6 (OUCH); poison fort save: A-19+3=22 success, T-13+4=17 success; save for nauseation: A-14+3 success, T-7+4=11 success

Init & status
Nav: 5 damage; 20' outside (presumably to one side or the other)
Boldak: 6 damage; 30' outside
Trenton: 12 damage
Alexis: 5 damage
Swarm: 4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 19, 2006)

"Can't you do anything, man?" Boldak screams at Nav as he springs out of the building.  The dwarf edges toward the scuttling mass attempting to determine when best to let loose his homemade incendiary.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Boldak will delay until after Trenton and Alexis.  If they both move away, he'll throw the bomb from the best angle he can get on the swarm's current position.  If they don't...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## worthley (Oct 19, 2006)

Trenton quickly moves out of the swarm and out of the building.  Gasping for air, he is unable to say anything, and covers his mouth for a cough.  Those that turn, notice blood running down the sides of his mouth.
[SBLOCK=ooc] double move out, and in the same direction away from the house[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 20, 2006)

"Not feeling like I am now!"  Nav proceeds to wait for an ideal opportunity.

[sblock=ooc]Delay until after the swarm[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 20, 2006)

"This is NOT good." Alexis grumbles.  A look of resignation washes over her as she moves outside away from the swarming spiders.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis double moves out the door and away from the rest of the people outside as best as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 20, 2006)

While Nav and Boldak both wait to decide on their best action, Trenton and Alexis both flee outside.

As the bleeding warriors clear the path, Boldak closes to get in range and flings his makeshift alchemist fire.  Unfortunately, he misses and the flask bounces inside the office, and the cloth torn from his shirt failed to light.

Braving the rain to get more food, the spiders follow outside.  The vermin crawl atop of both Boldak and Nav.  Boldak bleeds profusely and looks as badly off as Trenton.  However, Nav fairs even worse and collapses, succumbing to his wounds.





[sblock=OOC]Nav: delays
Boldak: delays
Trenton: doublemoves outside
Alexis: doublemove outisde
Boldak: takes delayed action; I decided that you wanted to not have a range increment; if that was wrong, explain better next time; attack 2+3=5 miss; miss thrown weapon position roll 6 (NE of target); % roll to see if it lit-70, failed to light
Swarm: moves to cover Nav and Boldak; auto swarm damage: B-3, N-3; poison fort save: B-10+6=16 success, N-15+3=18 success; save for nauseation: B-18+4=22 success, N-19+3=22 success
Nav: stablization %-6 (lucky); stops bleeding

Init & status
Trenton: 12 damage
Alexis: 5 damage
Boldak: 9 damage
Swarm: 4 damage
Nav: 8 damage; unconcious but stable

On the crappy map, the black spot at the top is the door.  I also just realized that I'd forgotten to mention the fact that you guys have been able to take AoOs agaist the swarm a whole lot.  The point being that you all clearly realize now that your weapons or whatever you have can't hurt it (not that you'd been going that route).[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 20, 2006)

Edit: Didn't realize about Nav.  
Trenton lights a torch and  moves a step to his right.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 20, 2006)

Tears welling in her eyes, Alexis murmurs "Gods forgive me....I can't..." Her words trailing off into soft sobs, she turns and runs.

[sblock=ooc] Alexis run away and continues to do so until she can't anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking around frantically for anything else he can throw at the the things and finding nothing, Boldak extracts himself from the mass of spiders.  "He's already gone, save yourself!" he shouts after one last look at his new acquaintance.  He puts as much distance as he can between himself and the swarm, running to the path and back to town.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Boldak runs right past Trenton, attempting to make himself an unattractive (i.e. further away) target for the spiders.  If there are any streams we crossed, passed on the way, he'll try to use those to lose the things if they do follow him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 20, 2006)

Trenton bravely steps to the side and lights his torch.  Even in the wetness, he is able to get it started.

In defeat, Alexis and Boldak both start sprinting away from the office.  Before long, they are both over the wall surrounding the building's yard.

The swarm of spiders, content with the meal they still have, congregate atop of Nav's unconcious form and continue to feast on his flesh.  The sight is most disturbing, as Nav's blood begins to pool on the ground.





[sblock=OOC]Trenton: full-round action to light torch with flint/steel; 5' step
Alexis: runs 80'
Boldak: runs 80'
Swarm: congregates on Nav; auto swarm damage-2 (lowest damage so far); poison save-1!, auto fail, 3 STR damage
Nav:  stabliziation roll-64, fail; bleeds for 1 hp

Init & status
Trenton: 12 damage; 3 STR damage [only just now remembered to put this here]
Alexis: 5 damage
Boldak: 9 damage
Swarm: 4 damage
Nav: 11 damage; 3 STR damage; unconcious and dying[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 20, 2006)

Realizing he's the only one left, Trenton runs, in hopes of catching up with the others.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 20, 2006)

Stumbling over the crumbled wall, Boldak jogged on away from the mine office.  Soon overtaken and left behind by his larger companions, he continued on as best he could on the slick ground.  When it seemed that the horrible insects must surely be left behind, he let up in his running and attempted to assess the situation.
[sblock=Thought Bubble]_I have never seen anything like that in the mines.  Spiders, sure.  Even those with no business being as large as they were, but nothing like that conglomeration of things that practically crawled through us on its way to dinner.  There must be something strange going on at that place in order to bring about such a thing.  And if nothing else, that fellow was interesting, perhaps it would be worth it to go back and see what’s left of him.  I had best catch up with that woman, though, and get patched up back in town._[/sblock]
Redoubling his attempts at speed, Boldak attempts to catch up to Alexis.

”Hold up there, girl.  We shouldn’t get too far apart, we’re not that close to the safety of town,” he shouts to her in a crass attempt at sarcastic humor.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 21, 2006)

Alexis appears for a moment as if she intends to continue running but she slows to a stumble and collapses to the ground sobbing.  

Gradually her breath comes to her more evenly and rigidity begins to creep back into her frame.  After a time she rises, dusts her self off and, through a horse throat, says  "Boldak you are right.  It is not safe in these woods.  We should return to town."

She turns and stoically beings to walk in what she believes is the direction of town, never looking over her shoulder.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 22, 2006)

Having regrouped, the three of you that remain trudge back in the direction of Diamond Lake.  As if to echo the emotions of losing Nav, the rain worsens.  You can barely see much more than colors and shapes on the landscape before you.  Fortunately the road is easy enough to follow.

[sblock=Ti]As you follow the frantic raven away from town, the light rain that greeted you on arrival turns much worse as you head out.  Shavora stays only a little ahead of you.  After only a few minutes, though, the raven sets on your shoulder, since the rain has made it terribly burdensome to fly.  The creature points its beak in the direction of the road you've been on and squawks "Follow!"

About half an hour outside of town, as you struggle to see through the sheet of rain, you find yourself almost on top of a group of three travelers on the road.  Even before Shavora squawks "Them!" at you, it is apparent that these three must be the ones that left the other behind.  They look weary, despite the fact that it is not yet even lunchtime, and while the woman looks alright, the man and the dwarf look on the verge of death, as both are soaked with blood from fresh wounds.[/sblock]

As the trio trudges along, about a half hour outside of town, they find themselves almost on top of a tall man coming up the road toward them.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahead of you is a quite tall human male.  Months on the road have left him rangy, but muscular.  His long hair is behind his cloak's hood, but the strands that hang out in the rain are brown to the verge of black with shocks of bright red hair streaked within.  It is often kept back with a strip of cloth, but occasionally he leaves it to hang around his shoulders.  His face and hands are tanned from days in the sun.  His eyes are a soft golden color similar to those of a falcon, his features are somewhat sharp and angular which only adds to the slightly birdlike appearance.  He is dressed in well used traveling clothes which he keeps neat and in good repair.  He has a backpack with a bedroll attached beneath and a quiver of darts slung over his left shoulder.  He wears a ring on his left hand that is mostly unremarkable.  There is also a sizable raven sitting on his right shoulder.

"You three look as though you could use some help.  What has happened to you?"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 22, 2006)

"Aren't you an insightful one," Boldak grumbles.  The site of someone outside the surreal drama he'd experienced so far this morning quickly brings him back to reality, and he realizes the extent of his wounds.  With pain hitting him from every part of his body, and weakness washing over him in a wave, he stumbles to the nearest stationary verticle object and falls to the ground.

Leaning there, he continues, "You're obviously not a highwayman, or you'd be done by now.  What are you doing out here?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 22, 2006)

"Finding you it appears."

The man walks over to Boldak, looking to see if there is anyway he can help staunch the flow of blood.

"Diamond Lake isn't too far back, we should get you all somewhere warm and dry.  Is there a cheap inn in town?"

[sblock=ooc]Breth tries to help field dress the wounds on both Boldak and Trenton, using whatever cloth might be available.  If conditions are too severe outside, he'll help them get back to Diamond Lake however he can.  Once in town he'll try to secure a room where they can properly rest.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 22, 2006)

"There really aren't any other type inns there.  You are right though, we should hurry back to town, and find out who you are on the walk back."  Remarks Trenton, leaning on the shaft of this scythe like an elderly man with his cane.  "Bye the way, I am Trenton."  Reaching out his free hand as a greeting


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 22, 2006)

Boldak jumps up gingerly, and adresses the stranger, "Found us, did you?  I'd like to know why you were looking.  Follow me."  The dwarf turns up the path and continues on toward civilization.

He makes the rest of the journey in grim silence.

Upon reaching the town, Boldak heads for the Dog, where he hopes a little dried on mud and blood won't get them in too much trouble.  There he finds a table and orders an ale, ignoring any suggestions that they find somewhere to rest or get patched up, responding with, "We've plugged our holes.  If you've any fancy magic left, I won't turn it away, but I'm not about to hole up somewhere before we figure out what those things were, and what to do about them."

At the table, steeling himself with a long draught of ale, he turns to the newcomer and says, "Well, start talking."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2006)

The man shakes Trenton's hand.  "The name's Breth, now let's see about getting you three dry."

Breth follows the dwarf through town and to the inn.  The raven lifts off his shoulder as they near the Feral Dog and Breth watches it fly to a dry perch under an eave of a neighboring building.  He gets an ale with the rest of them and looks around to scope out the clientèle of the place.  Finally, he turns his gaze to the three around the table.

"Start talking eh?  How about you start us off?  Where'd you leave your fourth friend?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 23, 2006)

Alexis remains silent through Breth's introduction and follows obediently on the trek back to Diamond Lake.  She ignores any requests for information or opinion.

Once at the ferral dog, she downs a few ales.  Only then does she speak.  "I see no reason to tell you anything.  Quite obviously you were looking for us, but why were you looking for us?  Who sent you?  How does the fate of our 'fourth friend' matter to you?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2006)

Breth looks around at the three.

"I decided that I should have your side of the story before I determined if I need to contact authorities about a missing man.  If you have nothing to tell me however..."

Breth shrugs his shoulders and stands to leave.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 23, 2006)

"I suppose you want to make sure the blood all over me is real?  Maybe inspect my privates up close, too?" expounds Boldak, gradually growing louder until his shouting is audible above the din in the tavern.

"Go out to the mine office by the whispering cairn and you'll see your friend's bloody pulpy mess right before you're ripped apart by a thousand freakish spiders!"  Boldak jumps up as the stranger stands up to leave and pounds on the table, screaming in his face, "Now get out of here you fool!"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2006)

Breth looks down at Boldak and matches his tone.  "I'm more curious if all the blood is yours you diminutive boor, and while I'm not sure why you're so eager, you can keep your privates where they are."

Breth gets lost in thought for a second, mumbling "...dumb, run from scum...  I suppose that might make sense." 

Breth ignores Boldak's very existence, turns to Trenton, and continues in a more reserved tone.  "Your friend was not known to me, but a...*ahem*...third party is very concerned with his whereabouts.  I have gotten stuck here as a sort of arbitrator I suppose, but I can't decide without knowing more from someone else who was there."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 23, 2006)

"Perhaps you and your ... ahem... concerned party should follow my friends advice.  Take a walk to the mine office, or wherever your scheming would take you.  We are broken and disheartened.  The last we need is some errand boy harassing us for details concerning our tragedy.  Run and tell your master or the guard."  Alexis says through a tense jaw, her eyes burning.


----------



## worthley (Oct 23, 2006)

Trenton pulls himself up in his chair, and looks straight at Berth intently, without blinking.  "We entered the mine office to get some cover from the rain before entering the cairn.  A swarm of spiders attacked us, and took our friend.  All while trying to defend me.  It's my fault there are only three of us now.  I made the mistake of crossing the room.  Now, if you need to take someone in, I'll go.  But I believe my friends here deserve a little more of an explanation of who this third party you speek of is.  It may help their greiving" says Trenton, in a diplomatic way that doesn't seem to come from a regular farm hand.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 23, 2006)

"*Your* friends can take a trip down a closed shaft," continues Boldak.  He is obviously simultaneously calmed and emboldened by Alexis' support, as he stops his screaming and moves around the table to give a reproachful shove to the character that is obviously ignoring him.

"We three have gone through hell, as did Nav before he left us, and we won't take kindly to being put through more of it for much longer.  If you're not ready to run off to the sheriff," he laughs out loud at the thought that Cubbin would care about the loss of some fool on an adventure, "you'd best take your chair again and let us know what it is you're about."

Boldak is visibly uncomfortable at the attempt at dialogue now that the screaming has ended, fidgeting with his tankard as he addresses the large man.  He concludes, though, with a look at Alexis and a firm nod.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2006)

As the tension quickly grew and erupted, it has become obvious to all of you that the Feral Dog sees this type of activity often.  Most of the eyes in the place turned as the dialog grew loud, and you could almost think that you saw some coin about to change hands.  After Boldak's shove, the whole place seems quiet and eyes shift between the dwarf and the tall man.

But you also note that no person seeming like a bouncer or such has come anywhere near your table.  If there is a fight to be had, it doesn't seem likely that anyone would attempt to stop it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2006)

Breth matches Trenton's unblinking gaze for what seems to be long, tense moments, not diverting any attention to anyone else in the room.  Finally, he gives a curt nod to the man.

"I'll believe your story, but you should have the opportunity to meet your accuser.  If I wanted to cause you harm I would have already.  Follow me."

He turns and leaves without looking back to see if the others are following.

[sblock=Dichotomy]As soon as Breth leaves he'll hold his arm up for Shavora while walking to the middle of the square.  Once there he'll turn and face the door of the Feral Dog to see if anyone followed.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 24, 2006)

Trenton gets up without a word, and follows closely behind Berth.  His eyelids still haven't closed since his last words.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 24, 2006)

With a completely unfounded air of authority, Boldak looks about the room as the human exits.  Seeing that all is well, he plops back down on his chair, weary and ready for a good rest.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2006)

Alexis visibly relaxes as Breth turns to leave.  Hoisting her mug in the direction of the door she nods then returns to her sullenness and the ale to relieve it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=Trenton and Dichotomy]As Breth leaves the bar he holds up his right arm for Shavora.  She wings down to him and lands while he keeps walking.  As he reaches the center of the square he turns towards the Feral Dog again to see that Trenton alone followed him.

"Here is your accuser." He says simply.

"Left for dead!  Tato left for Dead!" The raven screeches accusingly at Trenton.
[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Ti and Di]"I assume that Tato is what you called Nav.  Now, since your bird saw that we left......Tato, that maybe it could explain to you that Tato was eaten by a swarm of spiders.  Also, you are probably wise enough to realize that my friends and I almost suffered the same fate.  As I said before, he died trying to save me, because I made a mistake back there.  I have to live with the guilt that I am the reason someone died.  That guilt cannot be cured by anything but my own death.  Now, do you plan on removing the guilt from me, or may I head back in and drown my pain, only to wake and realize my nightmare isn't over?" responds Trenton, keeping his eyes locked on the man infront of him, ignoring everything around them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 24, 2006)

"Well, girl, I..." Boldak mumbles to Alexis after the others have gone.  "I must say that was the worst day I've ever had.  Which is saying something..." he continues, looking her over to see if she's listening, or if his words are having any ill effect.

"I'd just as soon it be over.  I don't know about you, but that's what I think," he states as he gets up to leave.  "I'll be wanting to find out what caused that mess of bugs... and I'm not about to give up the search of the cairn after going to this much trouble.  I'll get myself patched up as best I can, and be back on the road day after tomorrow."

Boldak shrugs sheepishly at this, "I'd be happy if you'd join me again.  Feel free to let Trenton know the same if he comes back."  He then ventures back out into the rain, taking care not to run into the threatening stranger.

[sblock=ooc]Boldak is going to try to rest until he's healed up.  He won't be to hard for anyone to find, and will gladly accept healing (or Heal-the-skill-ing from Alexis if she offers it in the intervening time.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2006)

Alexis looks directly in Boldak's eyes the entire time he's speaking, but says nothing.  She watches him leave, finishes her ale and goes out into the rain.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis is gonna go to the church of st. cuthbert.  She'll pray there until she's sleepy.  Heal herself as she can,rest wherever, prepare spells again and go looking for Boldak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dichotomy]As Alexis prays she slowly chants to herself, _It's not my fault.  I did all I could. I would have died too.  He knew what he was risking._ again and again until she's tired.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Worthley and Dichotomy]
"Tato, Nav, Papin, Tacho, Jonr, Mov, Mora all left for dead.  All one! All gone! Fix it!  The bird pecks at Breth's head as it recites names and then a couple more times for good measure.

"Ow! Ow! Easy Shavora, I'm trying!  Trenton, allow me to introduce Shavora.  I believe she was once Nav's familiar, I also believe that she is the reason why I came to this town and why I've been tied in with your affairs.  Breth sighs heavily, "I did not mean to tear open such fresh wounds, but I didn't appreciate the attitude the dwarf was giving me after all I was doing was trying to help.  I suppose I did present quite the sketchy character though.

Shavora pecks at Breth once more. "Blast it! I'm getting there!

Now what was this swarm of spiders?  How did you try to fight it?  What did and didn't work?  If we are going to avenge Nav, I'll have to know how I can help.  That's all I can offer you Trenton, revenge.  That, and maybe helping to finish what you set forth to do in the first place.  Drowning your pain won't solve any of your nightmares, but it will dull the pain of the  rest of your wounds.  C'mon, first rounds are on me.

Shavora resumes her perch in the eaves.  [/SBLOCK]

Breth walks back into the Feral Dog to find an open table ignoring the dwarf if he is still there.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=Ti & Worthley]As the pair heads back into the Feral Dog, it appears that Alexis and Boldak have already taken their leave.  As Breth gets the first round of drinks, a new group of patrons comes in led by the ugly albino half-orc Trenton recalls seeing there the previous night.  Apparently a dog fight in the pits is about to begin.[sblock=OOC]Feel free to keep up the conversation as you'd like, or feel free to summarize if you'd rather do that.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=MNW & o3]As you both go about the rest of your evenings, the town winds down (or winds up, in the case of the nightspots) in the manner to which you've grown accustomed.  You each make it back to your beds and find the new day dawning.[sblock=OOC]Let me know of any particular plans you have.  I presume by your last posts that Alexis will set out to find Boldak.  If you'd like, feel free to just pick up with the two of you encountering each other.  If you'd like, you can either carry on some conversation, or just summarize.  Whichever you'd prefer.  Oh, and keep it in sblocks for now.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=Di&O3]Boldak awakes and, feeling only a short sight better than he had the past evening, hangs about the flophouse watching the comings and goings of other residents.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy]Alexis had a CLW and 3 cantrips I believe.  When she's done at the chuch she heals herself with those before she sleeps.[/sblock]

[sblock=Di and michael_noah]Alexis awakes feeling much better than she had the previous day.  She immediately sets out to find Boldak...... "Boldak, you look horrible." A slight smile crosses her face and she forces a tiny laugh. "I can help with that if you'll let me."[sblock=ooc]Assuming he's willing, Alexis heals Boldak as necessary.[/sblock]  While healing him Alexis tenatively asks "Have you seen any sign of Trenton or the other jackass from yesterday? I may have been overly rude."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Di&O3]"I certainly won't push you away," replies Boldak while a slightly inappropriate leer sneaks onto its face.

Afterward he continues in a much more serious tone, "Thank you, there, Alexis.  I still can't believe how those things could tear into us... But I feel much much better now."

Boldak turns and spits at the mention of the fellow from last night before stating, "I haven't seen our self deprecating friend.  I imagine that someone at the Dog might know where he's been staying.  I hope we can convince him to accompany us again.  As for the other one, I don't know what could be considered rude after his threats." The dwarf stops to think for a moment then questions Alexis, "You will come investigate further with me, won't you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=MNW & o3][sblock=OOC]Boldak got 1 hp from rest, and 8 (7+1, good roll) from a single CLW cast by Alexis, so he's all better.  It's also obvious that with her spells left and rest from last night, Alexis is also fully healed.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=DI & TI]"I guess we're alone." Replies Trenton, realizing that the others have left the crowded tavern.  
"We did try to fight off the swarm, but the only thing that seemed to work was fire, and that only worked with limited effect.  I assume that if you got big enough fire, you could kill them.  It would have to be much bigger than just a torch or broken lantern.  Are you able to create such a fire?" Says Trenton as he starts the first of many ales and questions that he'll probably have blurry memories of in the morning.
[SBLOCK=OOC]I continue to ask questions about Breth and his history.  I will also answer questions more liberally, the more I drink, leaving few questions unanswered.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=Di and michael_noah]Alexis appears entirely delighted with herself after healing Boldak.  

"I most certainly do intend to continue with you.  Though I only knew Nav a short while, he was my friend, and there would be little sense in running from his death.  There's something to be had on this path, i'm not sure what, but i'm sure there is something." 

Alexis rocks uneasily.

"Lets go find our runaway friend and see how he feels about continuing on with us.  Perhaps he found out why that idiot was harrasing us so pigheadedly last night."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=guesswho]"That's as good a plan as any, there.  Lead the way."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2006)

[sblock=not you...]"I tend to carry fire when I can, but I also have a few other means of production.  I wonder if other elements could harm them?  It might be worth looking into..."

As the ale pours, Breth also finds himself more talkative. 

"As for me I'm from far far away.  I spent the last number of months wandering from town to town searching for something, but I wasn't quite sure what.  I experimented with a spell that I wasn't quite sure what the result would be, when an unresistable urge to start traveling overtook me.  I left my family and friends to search for...something...  I wasn't even sure what I was searching for.  I am starting to think that it was Shavora.  I don't know how that works, and I am starting to worry about the coincidence that I came to town the same day as her master died.  I hope that this IS just a coincidence and not the result of some cruel fate or fickle god.

"Either way what can be retrieved of Nav should be, and his belongings should be passed onto any kin that exists.  How long until you think you're in shape to take on this swarm again?"

[sblock=ooc]Breth drinks with Trenton late into the night asking for information about his life and sharing stories of his own travels.  At some point he asks about places to sleep and will likely end up at the Flophouse, after securing another meeting time and place for avenging (or making plans to avenge) Nav.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=D.I. and the Other Guy]"I am quite hurt.  I will need some special attention to my wounds.  This might take several days.  If I could get the care of a healer, I might be ready in a day or two."  Says Trenton as he starts to wonder why he can see the bottom of his mug.
[SBLOCK=ooc]Trenton will go over that he doesn't know anything other than fire that hurts the swarm.  Will eventually guide Breth to the inn he wishes to stay at, even though it won't be the most direct path, and stay the night there also.  Trenton will share stories of learning different languages from working with the seasonal harm hands, how he was sold as a young child to the farmer with no memory of a biological family and fending the farm's livestock from foxes, wolves, and the occasional unskilled theif.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 26, 2006)

*Day 3*

[sblock=Ti & worthley]After drinking and talking the night away, you both manage to make it back to the flophouse, where Breth obtains what amounts to a room in the nasty place.  The night passes uneventfully for you both.[/sblock][sblock=MNW, o3, worthley]With a bit of a hangover, Trenton finds himself waking to the sound of Alexis and Boldak making entry into his room.  (It is general custom to not knock in the flophouse.  Not only is there a real fear that one might knock the door off its hinges, but one is always careful to not make enough noise to wake anyone other than the intended target in a place such as this.)  In addition to the obvious effects of too much drinking, Trenton is still covered with his wounds from the day before.[sblock=OOC]Trenton recovered one hitpoint from "rest."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=everyone except TI?]Boldak greets Trenton with a shouted whisper, as much as such is possible, "What did that fool tell you!?"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=all but Ti]Alexis stands well behind Boldak and stares at Trenton with a cold, stern face awaiting some answers.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sans Ti]Trenton gingerly sits up in his resting place and begins to stretch when he quickly pulls his arms back in.  "OH!, Damn, never felt like this before.  Our accuser was his bird.  It's the same one that Nav kept as a pet.  It told me so.  He's seeking revenge on the sawrm for Shavora" 

Feeling the uncomfortable gaze from the others, Trenton quickly cuts off any possible responce.  "The bird!......  I told him about how nothing but the fire harmed the swarm, and he said that he can produce enough fire that should probably kill the spiders off.  He'll be a valuable contributor to our group if he can kill the swarm.  Plus, he feels that he is supposed to be with us.  He says he was destined to find us, which means he'll be quite willing to help us search the cairn." 

Trenton pulls himself out of the bed and begins packing up his things.  When he reached under his pillow, and pulls out his dagger, there is noticeable blood on the sheets, most dried, but some fresh from the wounds breaking back open from his movement this morning[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=! Ti]For a moment Alexis stands unwavering as Trenton hobbles and limps through his explatation, then however she bursts out laughing.  "Nav's bird....  That's what he told you?? Nav's bird was wondering what happened to him?  My god, he's more of a fool than I thought"

Still laughing, Alexis walks up to Trenton, and lays a hand on his forehead."This might sting a little."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis casts CLW on Trenton, asks if he's feeling better, if he requests it she'll cast another.[/sblock]

Alexis moves to Trenton's bed and sits very regally for a woman in scale mail.  "I gather that means you're coming with us Trenton.... But if the dolt speaks true, and can burn the swarm.... We could use him and possibly even seek revenge for the bird.  I can't say I trust a man who'd threaten us on the random squakings of a bird, but he could be useful."  She giggles wildly again and looks from Trenton to Boldak and back.  "So?"

[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=For those non-Ti people out there]Trenton smiles a bit and looks at Alexis and smiles a bit "Thank you, I feel much better"
[SBLOCK=ooc]If the CLW roll is a 7 or 8 I'll say I'm ok, if it's lower, I will ask if she can do that again[/SBLOCK]
"The only time his sanity will matter is if he can't actually use the fire he talked about, otherwise I say we have no reason not to believe him or his bird.  Plus, I need this.  I need the revenge on the swarm as much, if not more than Shavora does.  I am responsible for Nav's death.  Nav was trying to save me, and died.  If I had just run out of the building, instead of to the other side of the room, Nav would be here.  We all would be here.  I need this to ease my soul."   Trenton begins to calm down after pouring out his heart, picks up the last of his things and heads to the room's exit.

"I'll go get him."  says Trenton as he starts to open the door.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock]Boldak gets a more consternated look on his face as the others continue the discussion.  As Alexis giggles at him he finally bursts out, "What?!  You're laughing at me now, aren't you?  Well, I won't go and get in a fight with this fellow just for your enjoyment.  And I'm not about to go sneaking about or slinking back to the work for Dourstone just because he decides to tag along to the office."

Boldak begins to pace back and forth in a huff, waiting for Trenton to return, and finally blurts, "I won't hesitate to deal with him if he tries any more funny stuff, though, so don't get any plans about getting in my way if it comes to that.  Now stop it!"

[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=michael_noah and Di]After Trenton has rushed off, Alexis turns to Boldak. "Come now, I wasn't just laughing at you, i was laughing at the lot of us.  All screwed up, defensive and hostile to boot.  Some country bumpkin waltzs in of the street and threatens us....  It was a bird." and she falls back on the bed laughing anew.  

Sitting up and trying to compose herself, Alexis continues "I don't mind your concern of this new fellow though.  In truth, we should all be as wary. I have a feeling we should be doubly so, as Trenton seems like he'd trust anything that asked him to.  A bird...."  Alexis resumes giggling.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock]Boldak struggles to maintain his composure, caught halfway between anger at the stranger's threats and Trenton's naivete and amusement at the fact that he was ever concerned at threats from a birdkeeper.  The end result is a twisted grimace that would be hilarious in its own right if it did not give the impression to an onlooker that the dwarf is about to stab them in the kidneys.

"Still with the laughing!  Arghh!"[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=I don't even really know who should and shouldn't]Trenton heads to Breth's room and knocks on the door.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=Not Ti]Alexis' attempts to heal Trenton meet with less success than she had with Boldak earlier.  After two administrations, the warrior is better, but still not well off.[sblock=OOC]Bad rolls.  1+1=2; 3+1=4.  Adding in the 1 from rest, I think Trenton still has 5 damage.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Ti & Worthley]Trenton knocks on Breth's door, and awaits his response.[sblock=OOC]Since Ti doesn't know, I'll note that it is only you two present now.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 27, 2006)

*does this thing add on a new reason each time?*

[sblock=Di and Worthley]Breth wakes up to a knock on his door.  He sits up on the bed he's on and tries to remember the bulk of the night before.  Looking around the room, some parts come back to him more than others.  How he ended up in this hole doesn't quite sink in though.  After a few deep breaths while squinting at what little light is coming in the room, Breth stands up and answers the door.  He sees Trenton standing in front of him, and more of the night starts to come back.  After a few seconds of silence Breth appears to know who is in front of him and most of the night before.

"Ho there, what time is it?  Any word from your fellows?"

[sblock=more edit]Once Breth starts remembering the night before he also remembers that he's standing there in his skivvies.  He invites Trenton in while he starts making himself presentable to the day (or night) before them.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=TI and the Princess of Whales]"IT's morning and they are in my room, just down the hall.  They seem ready to head out to the office where Nav died." says the broad, young man who is still leaning on his scythe, but not clenching his side, which indicates that it's from the effects of last night and not yesterday at the miner's office.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 28, 2006)

"Down the hall you say?  Well let's see about finishing this fight then!"

Breth slings his pack onto his back and walks down the hall to Trenton's room.  When he gets to the room he looks back and forth at Boldak and Alexis.

"I hear you're wanting to finish off these spiders.  I have a couple tools at my disposal to help us out.  I can provide fire for me and maybe one other person, do the rest of you have anything that can help?  How about a back up plan in case things go awry again?  Since he drank with me all night I'm assuming one of you two are responsible for the dramatic lack of wounds, and with the armor, I suspect it's you m'lady.  Do you still have enough tricks up your sleeve to help us out if the day goes wrong?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 28, 2006)

Alexis is still giggling softly to herself when Breth and Trenton return.  

"Hello Trenton.  And I don't believe we've been properly introduced.  My name is Alexis." she says all too cheerfully.  

"Trenton and this bird we've been hearing so much about seem taken with you.  It would seem fortune has granted us a second chance.  Your earlier rudeness is forgiven, surely you were looking out for what was best for your friend the same as we were."

Alexis stands, gives a sly glance and a smirk to Boldak, and turns to face Trenton.  "You though, are still injured, and i fear my usefulness in that department is quite exhausted.  I can do a small bit more for you today, but if we're to face that evil swarm again a good nights rest, and some food will go a long way i have no doubt.

Assuming there are no objections, what say you all to a day of gorging and getting to know our fellow traveler.  I'd be interested to know what else this bird has taught him." Alexis resumes her giggling.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 28, 2006)

Boldak scowls at the newcomer for some time before replying, "Aren't you even going to tell us your beardless name?"

Assuming he receives a response, he'll continue, "I look forward to seeing these tricks of yours.  As Alexis said, we'll be going tomorrow, so make any preperations you need.  If you've got fire to hand out, I'll take it, since I normally have no need of such.  Otherwise, I think we'll just need to try to fry the little buggers a bit better than we did last time."

[sblock=OOC]Upon conclusion of the conversation, Boldak takes a walk about town, looking for any chance he might have to gain a few coins with which to get more supplies.  If Dourstone has something that would take less than a day, he'll do it, though he won't have many more options.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 28, 2006)

Breth nods to Alexis and looks down at the dwarf.  "I suppose you could be forgiving for forgetting my name after the day you had yesterday.  The name is Breth.  I am almost certain that I haven't received yours however."

Breth will wait for the dwarf's name, or for him to leave before continuing.  "I didn't say I was a charity to hand out fire willy nilly!  Our coin will most likely be much better spent on torches and oil than gorging ourselves with food and ale.  If you didn't have much use for them before it seems you do now.  We really ought to go over what didn't work against these spiders before and what we can do to get through this intact this time." 

The tall man sits on the nearest flat surface (bed, chair, table, floor if he must) and addresses the group.  

"Getting through this better than last time is a woefully insufficient plan.  A plan needs to be made.  Do we want to face them in the building or out?  As a group or individually?  Would a torch work as a sword?  How are your throwing arms?"

He looks around the group, examining each person as he speaks and seeing if any of them appear to agree with him, or if any of them have some information to provide.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 28, 2006)

"Just because I *have* a beard doesn't mean I'm old and senile, you coot.  If I've forgotten your name it's because it was thrown about in the same breath as threats to throw *me* in jail.  And are you some sort of general in disguise?  That's certainly what you're playing at.  I'm sure that Trenton's already given you a complete rundown of what happened at the office.  We know the things can be burnt, and it's obvious that slicing one spider with a sword isn't going to do much."

Boldak has gradually relaxed as the talk turns to killing the aweful swarm, and puts himself at ease, leaning against a nearby wall.

"I doesn't rightly matter where we face them, but I suppose that outside might be better, as we'll have more room to spread out and run away if needed.  If the weather's as bad as it's been though, we could have trouble with the fires being put out.  We'll most likely need to play it by ear, as it were."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 28, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming that Boldak gave his name, because if he didn't the rest of MNW and my speeches never happened and Breth would just ignore anything he says... Let me know if this isn't ok.[/sblock]

"I figure I *must* be since none of you seem to want the job.  For all your *years* of experience, Boldak, you seem to be much better at bitching than planning.  The little I know about this Nav indicate that luck was with him as often as not.  I can't say that my luck is so good, and so I plan in advance.

"Fires such as mine don't tend to last long enough for rain to put them out, but oil could take out the whole building if it burns too well.  Torches tend to burn even if it's raining, so I'm guessing outside might be the better option, IF the torches work against these things.  What do you think dwarf?  Will a brand of fire strike against more than your sword alone?.  Does anyone even have a torch?

Breth looks around at everyone again.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 28, 2006)

"Planning fits some peoples better than others Breth.  Your fire will be one part of our attack.  I have some coin left, which we can use to purchase torches and oil if we feel we need.  We should begin our attack inside, but if they advance, we need to withdraw outside.  My suggestion would be Breth and myself enter the office.  You two remain outside, with torches and oil.  Details can be worked out as we walk.  I though, need a good meal, and it looks like dear Trenton could as well." Moving to leave, she looks to each person in the room in turn, "Let's see about being a bit more cordial to one another as well, there's no reason to squabble like children."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 28, 2006)

"How many times do I have to tell you the same thing?  We don't know what else might work.  Trenton never even had a chance to get his torch *lit* before Nav was done for."

Obviously having had enough of this planning business, Boldak leaves, going about his business for the day.  He plans to meet the others on the road the following morning.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2006)

Breth watches Boldak storm out of the room and then turns to the others.

"Well there would be the first thing we should try to avoid.  Let's make sure our torches are lit well in advance."

He proceeds to work out a rudimentary plan with the other two.  

[sblock=ooc]I don't expect the plan to be much different than what Alexis and Breth have already stated.  If anyone has other modifications we should include them though.  After a plan is fleshed out we can go eat and purchase what supplies we might need[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Day 4*

[sblock=OOC]In the interest of getting things going, I'm gonna move things ahead.  I wasn't certain whether you guys were done, or whether you wanted to roleplay out eating/shopping/etc.  Let me know if you want me to back up a bit.

Feel free to just OOC purchase anything that you intend to get before you head back to the office.[/sblock]
While Boldak goes out on his own for the day, the three relative newcomers to Diamond Lake find themselves a meal and conversation.  Without much fuss, the day passes by and becomes night.

In the morning, a group slightly different in composition from the group that set out the day before meets on the edge of town.  Perhaps by the will of the gods, and their fair share of luck, the group can avenge the death of Nav and move to exploring the Whispering Cairn.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]sounds fine to me, if anyone else decides to go shopping for fire, I'll buy a couple torches probably, just in case.[/sblock]








[sblock=ooc]enworld doesn't believe in daylight standard time it appears...[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 29, 2006)

As the others arrive, Boldak is once again awaiting them just outside town in his customary posture.  He has the same equipment he had at the last, with the addition of 2 torches strapped atop his pack.  

"Let's get on with it then," he greets them as the last arrives.  "I hope I didn't miss too much planning.  I'd hate to go and make a mess when it comes time to clean out the office."

Addressing Breth, he continues, "I don't have anything other than these sticks I picked up, so if you ever want to share your secret fire, let me know."  At that, he begins off down the road.


----------



## worthley (Oct 29, 2006)

Trenton arrives with the 'walking stick' he has used the past few days strapped to his back.  This time he is holding a torch in one hand, and clenching flint and steel in his other.  He seems quite on edge, he nods to each member as they arrive, not saying a word.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2006)

Breth arrives looking much the same as he did the day before with Shavora on his shoulder once more.

"My fire is not all that secret or special, you just have to be willing to spend more than a couple coppers on saving your own hide.  As it is, it happens to be my last line of defense in case my magic is exhausted.  I think I'll hold on to it for now."

Breth follows the dwarf down the road.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 30, 2006)

Boldak turns aside to Alexis as they're walking and mutters, though distinctly audibly, "Magic, he says.  I'm quite interested.  It's not your type, though, is it?


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc][sblock=Dichotomy]Do you have any idea how much Alexis has spent on lodging/food while in Diamond Lake?  Does it matter to you? [/sblock]The only thing I had was if nothing else happened, Alexis uses the 3 orisons she has to give Trenton 3 more hit points.  Her purchases: 5 oil flasks and a sack.[/sblock]

Alexis approaches the group cheerfully carrying a small sack.  "Good morning men.  Let's go see about a bit of vengeance for our friend shall we.  I brought some supplies."  Alexis holds out her sack, an audible clink of glass can be heard inside and she continues after Boldak toward the mine office.  "Trenton, I trust you are feeling well enough for our task today?"

After a time of walking, Alexis replies to Boldak's question. "I don't doubt he has access to some magic Boldak.  But i don't believe it has anything to do with my kind.  In any case we are better prepared.  Should his magic be a farce, we *will* still take them." Quite suddenly, Alexis has a fierce look of determination on her face, the cheerfulness in completely replaced.  She looks from Boldak to the trail ahead and quickens her pace.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2006)

As they start down the side trail, Breth stops and takes off his pack.  He quickly digs out 2 oil flasks and tosses them to the dwarf.

"These should work in a pinch, although you'll have to be pretty close to the spiders in order to pour them out.  Let's get the torches ready shall we?"

He digs out a torch to light and slings his pack back over his shoulder.  Stroking Shavora's head he says, "Maybe you should stay in the air, I don't think you can do much for us on my shoulder."

Shavora looks at Breth croaks out  "Okay"  and flies into the air.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 30, 2006)

Boldak deftly catches the oil flasks and secures them to his belt.  With a somewhat surprised look he says, "Uh, thanks there.

"If we get a chance to get close enough, we could pour some oil out beforehand.  Else, let's try out Trentons idea with the torches first, that would seem to be the most reliable plan.  I'll check around to see if they've not found a new den..."

Boldak goes to work as well, lighting a torch, then looking about the surrounding area quickly to see if there might be a location the spiders went to after coming outside.

[SBLOCK=OOC]After looking around, he'll cautiously approach the office (or wherever it looks likely the spiders will be), and coordinate with the others who should best be where, primarily suggesting that Breth get close enough to magic the things, but not too close.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 30, 2006)

A short distance away from the mine office Alexis begins, "I believe our best plan is this:  Boldak will scout the exterior, to ensure the swarm isn't around outside.  Then Breth and i will enter the office together.  Boldak and Trenton, torches lit, oil in hand, will lay in wait outside near the door.  If the spiders come, Breth will burn them as we retreat, once we are outside burn them as best you can with whatever you have.  I'll prepare these oil flasks for throwing in advance.  If we get ambushed, by the bugs, or the tide turns against us, run.  I will do my best to keep us all in good health."

Alexis looks to each of her companions as if to confirm their understanding and acceptance. 

She then prepares her oil flasks, lights a torch.  "Let's go." she says with fierce determination.  She awaits Boldaks signal and then escorts Breth to the door of the office.


----------



## worthley (Oct 30, 2006)

Trenton lights his torch and puts his flint and steel back in his pack.  He waits for Boldak's responce from his search, still not having spoken a word all morning to the others.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=o3]I'll get back to you on the expenses.[/sblock]
As you approach the mine office, you are treated to a sad sight.  You can see Nav's body, lying fairly close to where you last saw it.  The dead man is in a horrid state.  It seems fairly obvious that the spider swarm consumed most of his blood, and it looks like perhaps some wild beasts took some of his flesh.

Upon a cursory examination outside, it doesn't appear that the swarm is around, unless it is inside the mine office, the door of which still stands open.

As Breth and Alexis enter the office, it seems largely quiet.  If the swarm is still around, it doesn't appear to be coming out on its own accord.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 30, 2006)

"What, you aren't telling me they're gone, are you?" Boldak calls into the office when nothing of note happens.  "Perhaps we'll need to stir them up a bit."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2006)

Breth takes a deep breath and enters the mine office walking up to the pillar where Nav's pack is (was?).  If nothing continues to happen he will start searching the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2006)

As the rest of the group readies for the swarm, Breth looks around the office.  He finds Nav pack right where it should be.  As he looks around further and nears the wall under the stairs, Alexis sees a familiar sight, as the swarm again seeps out from underneath the wall.






[sblock=OOC]Init & status
Boldak (17)
Breth (17)
Swarm (13)
Alexis (8)
Trenton (8): 2 damage (I think); 1 STR damage

Breth is represented by "R."  Sorry, but "B" was already taken.  Recall that the inside map is 2.5 feet per small square.  The outside map is 5 feet per square.

If anyone, aside from Ti, has a problem with where I placed them, let me know where you'd rather be when you post, since you had plenty of time to be right where you wanted.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 31, 2006)

"Keep them in there for just a few moments, then we'll fry them on the way out!" shouts the ill-manered dwarf.  He then unstoppers a flask of oil and pours it all over the threshold of the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]Boldak would like to be just 5' away from the door - the thought being that he could pour some oil in the doorway, and be ready to light it when the swarm came out (also, he just looked in to speak to the others) because he has a (hopefully) ingenious plan!  He takes a 5 foot step to stand directly in front of, and outside, the doorway, the pours an oil flask on the ground in his own square.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2006)

Breth lets out a yell of surprise and lets loose with a cone of flame.  He then moves outside the door ready to try again.

[sblock=ooc]Breth casts burning hands (standard action round; 1d4 damage per creature) and moves 30 feet south (I think this places him just south of the bold line))[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 31, 2006)

Alexis attacks the swarm which is presumably surrounding her with her torch, moves outside and surveys her companions.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis attacks with the torch(+2,1d3+1 fire i think) moves out the door and 10 ft away from any of her companions.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 31, 2006)

Trenton grips his torch until his knuckles are white.  He sets his focus on the doorway, waiting for the swarm to exit.  His determination drowns out the rest of the world to the point that a knight in full plate armor would easily be able to sneak up on him from behind.

[SBLOCK=ooc]I will ready to attack the swarm when it's within reach[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2006)

As Boldak pours his oil outside the entrance to the office, Breth blasts the spiders with a sheet of magically fire and quickly moves past the dwarf outside.

The spider swarm takes the opportunity to crawl atop of and bite both Boldak and Alexis, but neither suffers serious injuries.

In retaliation, Alexis swings at the vermin with her torch, and some of the creatures sizzle to death.  She joins the others outside.




[sblock=OOC]Boldak: pours oil on square immediately outside office
Breth: casts burning hands; swarm ref save: 6+3=9, fail; damage 3x1.5=4; moves outside
Swarm: moves to cover both A and B; auto swarm damage: A-1, B-1 (lucky); poison fort saves: A-13+3=16, success; B-19+6=25, success; nauseation saves: A-13+3=16, success; B-12+4=16, success
Alexis: swings with torch (note, it is an improvised weapon, and your STR bonus doesn't apply to the damage roll); 19-2=17, hit (nice roll); 1 fire damage; moves outside

I'm going to stop at this point because I'm not sure whether Trenton wants to take the 5-foot step and attack, or if he literally wanted to wait until the swarm was in range.  Let me know.  The rest of you can go ahead and post your next rounds actions (and Trenton can stipulate something for that round as well, if you'd like).

Init & status
Boldak (17): 1 damage
Breth (17)
Swarm (13): 5 damage
Alexis (8): 1 damage
Trenton (8): 2 damage (I think); 1 STR damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 31, 2006)

"This should get the buggers off me!"

Boldak lights the oil in his square on fire with the torch he's holding, clearly preferring to get a bit singed rather than have more spider bites.


----------



## worthley (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=ooc]I wanted to 5 foot step.  I should have made that clear. [/sblock]
Trenton takes a second swing at the swarm.  Now that he has seen the swarm he is much more aware of the surroundings, rapidly looking around to make sure there are no other spiders that need killing.
[SBLOCK=ooc]I will attack the swarm.  If they surround me before my turn, I will move to just outside of the swarm[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2006)

Breth cocks his head to one side and mutters "Should've moved..."

He then takes a 5' step forward and casts burning hands again.  After the fire clears he moves 30 feet south again.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I think trenton should only have one damage.  He gained 2 from resting(it's the second of these that's missing i think), 6 from my 2 CLW and 3 from the cantrips or at least that's my count.[/sblock]
Gazing quizzically at Boldak Alexis takes aim at the mass of spiders after lighting an oil flask pulled from her belt.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis lights an oil flask and takes a 5-foot step north.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm totally inept.  o3 is right about Trentons hps.  I also forgot that Boldak had a torch in his hand as well, and failed to give him his AoO.  (I remembered that Alexis had one, but she was flat-footed.)  I'm adding it now.[/sblock]
As the swarm continues to climb about him, Boldak manages to strike a good blow against it.  The vermin burn more as the fire does its work.

As the swarm comes outside, Trenton moves next to it and swings with his torch.  Unfortunately, he barely misses.

Without concern for his own skin, Boldak stabs his torch at the oil he poured.  It catches aflame.  While the dwarf is singed, the majority of the spiders sizzle and pop.  What little remain, scatter in all directions.  The swarm is no more.

[sblock=OOC]Boldak's AoO: 20!, auto hit; confirmation 14-3=11, failed to confirm; 3 damage
Trenton: 5-foot step; attack 16+0=16, miss (so damn close)
Boldak: lights oil w/ torch; auto damage B-1, Swarm-2; it's dispersed

Init & status
Boldak (17): 2 damage
Breth (17)
Swarm (13): 10 damage, dispersed
Alexis (8): 1 damage
Trenton (8): 1 damage; 1 STR damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 1, 2006)

Breth looks at the scorched remains of the swarm and breathes a sigh of relief.  He then looks across at the body of Nav, and walks into the building to look around, leaving the others with their companion.

[sblock=ooc]Breth searches the building, main room first, then through the doorway, then upstairs if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 1, 2006)

Once the swarm is taken care of, Trenton walks over to the remains of Nav.  There he grabs the deflated reminants of Nav's hand and kneels beside the lost companion.  There he lowers his head and starts speeking softly.  It would look as if he is praying with the only audible phrases "I'm sorry", "Forgive me", and "Never forget"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 2, 2006)

With the flames licking at his boots, Boldak chases the spiders as they scatter out of the fire shouting, "Ha!  That'll show you little dung eaters!" and he stomps and kicks at them as they go.  "Take *that!*"

He leaves Trenton to his mourning and turns to the others saying, "We should clean these wounds to ensure we don't get poisoned as Trenton did, Alexis.  Then we can have a look around."

[sblock=ooc]Boldak uses heal for Alexis' poison save and asks her to do the same for him.  Then he continues searching the office for information about the surrounding area/the cairn or any interesting items.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 2, 2006)

"You're right I suppose.  Lets see what we can do about them." 

After doing her best to clean out the wounds, Alexis goes to Trenton to kneel by Nav's body. "You're not alone Trenton.  We all feel sorrow over this.  We were underprepared and overconfident.  The best we can do is to learn from this and press on.    Help all of us to not let it happen again."

Alexis lowers her head, "We should burn what remains of his body.  Help me gather some wood.  As dry as possible." She rises and goes in search of some wood.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis attempts to uses heal in an attempt to help. Then gets enough wood to build a makeshift pyre. Then uses oil and torches to ignite.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 2, 2006)

As Breth begins poking around the office, he finds that the doorway leads to a small kitchen with a firepit and other inconsequential junk.  Examining the stairs leading up proves to be a worthless effort, as there is no way to get past the debris, and, judging from what can be seen from outside, there's probably no reason to try.

However, Breth manages to find, under the staircase where the swarm came out, a secret door.  Inside is a small closet.  While there is a great amount of useless junk, Breth manages to find 8 pints of oil, 5 tindertwigs, 1 flask of alchemist’s fire, 50’ silk rope, and 18 days of unspoiled trail rations.

Meanwhile, while Alexis and Boldak assist each other in fending off the remaining effects of the poison, Trenton mourns for Nav.  Once that is done, the sad task of disposing of the pale man's remains is carried out.  As the pyre burns, one can only hope that Nav's spirit has found someplace better than the shithole that is Diamond Lake.

[sblock=OOC]Poison saves after 1 minute: A-16+3=19, success; B-15+6=21, success; I'm not bothering with the heal checks
I'm also just gonna give Breth a successful search, since there is no doubt that you'd find the stuff.
Also, do you guys take anything Nav had on him?  Ti, fill us in as to what he had.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 2, 2006)

"Don't worry too much Trenton, his life here was crap anyway," Boldak states rather flatly after the area has been prepared for the makeshift funeral.  He assists in the process by gathering anything useful from Nav's remains stating, "It's no good to burn these, most definitely if they can keep the same from happening to us."

As that is finished and tasks still lie ahead, he continues, "Alexis, could you do something about these burns?  We should be able to make it to the cairn yet before daylight fails."

[sblock=ooc]Assuming that the stuff found in the office is not hidden from him or anything like that, he will express an interest in carrying the alchemist's fire and some of the rations.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 2, 2006)

Breth hangs onto the tindertwigs, 2 pints of oil, and 3 days of rations and leaves the rest in the main room.  He then assists the others with the pyre.

[sblock=ooc]Of course I just made the new sheet over the old one, but I seem to recall that he had 50ish gold (53.15-drinks the first night, I think, I suppose I could do some math off of this list...), 3 javelins, 5 pieces of parchement, 1 scroll case, a needle and thread, a 1 oz. vial filled with black ink, an inkpen, a loaf of bread, a hunk of cheese, a belt pouch, a backpack, a bedroll, a clay mug, 5 pints of oil, and 3 days rations.  Except for the javelins, coins, and belt pouch (not to mention his traveller's outfit) it was all in or on the backpack.  The math comes out to 49.66-drinks the first night.

How much of that stayed around for 2 days I'll leave to Dichotomy.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 3, 2006)

After arranging his new items, Boldak takes one moment to pause before Nav's pyre before heading out toward the cairn.  "The cave's this way, fellows.  Be on the lookout, it only gets more unexplored from here."

The dwarf begins hiking up the rough path to the cairn, staying slightly ahead of the others as he looks for signs of other menacing creatures.

[sblock=ooc]Alchemist's fire, 1 oil, 1 tindertwig, 4 days rations.  From Nav, unless there are objections: 10gp[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 3, 2006)

Taking nothing from the office, Trenton douses his torch, and grabs his scythe from his back.  He then begins following behind the gruff dwarf, refusing to look back at what they are leaving behind.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 3, 2006)

For a while Alexis stands, blank faced, watching Nav's remains crackle and sizzle in the fire.  She seems unphased by the putrid smoke issuing from the fire.  

After a time, as everyone is gathering themselves she snaps back to reality, "We should establish something now.  Anything we find, we will split, and split evenly.  Things of use to us, we should use to their best ability.  When it becomes necessary to divide something, we will.  If you have family and you wish them to recieve your share should you fall, we should know that." She stands, waiting for assent from her companions.

Alexis looks over her shoulder to the pyre, and her face tenses.  "We are fellow travelers.  I promise to all of you to do everything i can to keep you alive.  I will NOT betray you."

Alexis gathers her things, and her 'take' from the office then turns and follows Boldak, "Wait up there, lets see about getting you a bit of your vitality back"


[sblock=ooc]Alexis takes the rope, 2 pints of oil, the writing stuff, needle/thread, and 10 days rations.  She'll also takes a quarter of Nav's gold and if it's more than 10 she'll give Boldak the correct difference.  She'll give Boldak 1 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 3, 2006)

"I can abide by that agreement.  I promise that I will not betray any of you as well."

Nav looks at the pile of Nav's remaining belongings an moves them to a secure place inside the building.  He takes his 12 gold, 4 silver, and 1 copper before following the rest of the group.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 6, 2006)

After walking about ten minutes east of the mine office, Boldak is able to direct the group to the entrance of the cairn.  It takes a few moments to clear enough debris to actually get to the entrance, but soon enough the way is clear.

Natural light dimly illuminates a long hallway extending north into darkness.  A faint breeze brings with it sibilant whispers that sound almost like sighing breath.  It must be a trick of the wind, but the effect is almost lifelike.

The walls bear horizontal bands of deceptively simple geometric patterns at waist level.  In places the bands reveal startling detail, but in others the walls look as though they have been hacked apart with weapons or eroded by the rigors of time.  Flakes of ancient paint, brilliant purple and a hull mustard hue, still cling to the walls in places, hinting at what must once have been a riot of color.  A thin coat of dust coats the floor.

Just inside the darkened tomb, the hallway branches into shallow alcoves to the east and west.  Here the walls bear the most significant damage.  Dozens of clumsy etchings mar the beautiful ancient masonry like graffiti on a city wall.  A clump of soiled cloth about the size of a halfling rests in the rounded terminus of the western alcove.

Outside, the wind picks up, and a chorus of almost human sounds rises from the darkened hall.



[sblock=OOC]Please make sure to let me know what light sources you guys will be using, as well as anything else of such "standard" nature that I should know.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 6, 2006)

"I told you noone had been here in years," Boldak comments to Alexis as they clear away the brush and rock.  After they've cleared a way through, he opines, "Well, if there's someone lying in wait, they certainly didn't come through there.

"In any case, I'll take the point and try to warn you all if anything untoward is up ahead.  To that end, try to keep your lights out of sight a bit if you can," the dwarf says as he begins to almost swagger with pride.  Walking into the entrance a few feet, then turning back with confidence he says, "Follow me, fellows."

[sblock=ooc]Boldak sneaks in to the cairn, looking out for anything dangerous.  He'll carry a torch in memory of the swarm, but keep it unlit for the moment.  Darkvision 60.

MS:6
H:6
S:4
L:4

Might as well add some more since in seems we've already seen a bit into the place:[/sblock]

As the party enters the cairn and it seems all is quiet, Boldak begins to search around.  As the others catch up and their lights illuminate the walls, he comments, "Well, I don't know what those could be..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 6, 2006)

Breth lights his lamp and cautiously walks into the entrance, making sure to keep far enough behind the dwarf.  As he enters the alcoves he notices the graffiti and the rags and comments, "Who knows what ancient treasures might have been lost to such children trying to mark their territory."

Shavora lands on his shoulder and echoes his thoughts, with a hint of exasperation, "Children!" 

[sblock=ooc]Breth searches around as best he can, he will also rustle through the rags to see if anything is hidden in them.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 7, 2006)

Trenton, realizing that the others are providing enough light for him to see, grabs his scythe and follows the others as they search the area.  After a quick glance around, all the conversation he can must up is a "Hmmmm"

[sblock=ooc]Trenton will help out with whatever anyone asks him to (hold a torch, move a large object, etc.) as long as it doesn't seem to risk danger to anyone[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 7, 2006)

Seeing that the others share his cluelessness as to the origins of painted walls, etc., Boldak continues on, scouting ahead, after they've searched the alcoves.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 7, 2006)

Alexis stares at the graffiti with a look somewhere between anger and dumbfoundedness.  To no one in particular she says, "Leave it to people to ruin beauty whenever they can."  She touches the walls as the walk along 'feeling' the place, quite literally. Searching through whatever she finds as best she can.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis has the torch from before and a butt load of oil, but no lantern, unless it didn't break.  She'll use the torch she has and ask for another if it burns itself out.  She'll respect Boldak's requests for light or no light as far as she can, stop making noise, etc etc.  She'll also do her best to help with any searching, or deciphering of religious looking things.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]BTW, the natural light from outside extends as far as I let you see on the map.  Also, just a note that, unlike combat rolls, I don't intend on disclosing search check results.[/sblock]
While Boldak examines the area, he finds that the patterned bands on the walls contain thin hollow tubes hidden in the patternwork.  It seems that the whispers filling the air come from these tubes.

As Breth examines the western alcove, he finds a moldy old bedroll.  The thing is hardened and brittle from apparent years sitting in this place, but there is nothing in it.  Breth also finds wood shavings, consistent with whittling, around the bedroll.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  I'll update more (move Boldak forward) after work.  Not enough time right now.  Feel free to talk about any of the finds, or just wait if you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 7, 2006)

"Can't say I've ever seen construction like this before.  I wonder what made the builders want to do this?  I suppose... it could scare away grave robbers."


----------



## worthley (Nov 7, 2006)

"Or allow for some sort of sabotage, like another swarm to come out from"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2006)

As Boldak moves forward, he sees another intersection ahead.

Fifteen feet down the east passage, a huge pile of collapsed rubble blocks the alcove from top to bottom.  It looks like it would take weeks to tunnel through the densely packed debris... if it could even be done at all.

The western hall extends perhaps forty feet, ending at a small marble platform raised about six inches off the floor.  A strange, shattered arcane apparatus rests upon this platform, its curved ovular fram giving the appearance of a noble's dressing mirror.  Only a third of this frame remains.  An unusual arcane glyph about the size of a man's head has been delicately carved into the baseplate of the support platform.



[sblock=o3]Alexis notices a faint flickering green light coming from far in the north.  Much further than your torchlight reaches.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]In general, how far ahead is Boldak from the group?  Also, as you progress, do you stay that far ahead, or do you scout forward and then wait for the others to catch up, look around, and then scout forward again?  Or something else?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 8, 2006)

Alexis hesitates for a moment and says in a soft, even whisper, "Up ahead.  A light.  Do you see it? Why would there possibly be light here." Her gaze fixed on the faint green light to the north.

Glancing shortly to the west she mumbles "You will have to wait."

"Let's see what, or who, is making that light." She begins slowly making her way to the north.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis moves north, giving ample time for Boldak to investigate and return as he wishes.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 8, 2006)

In a hurried whisper Boldak says, "I can't believe I didn't see that!  Good catch, girl.  Whatever is here has most likely heard us bumbling about in here, be ready!"

With that, he hurries ahead, crouched low, with his sword at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]Boldak sneaks ahead as best he can toward the light that Alexis pointed out (assuming he can sort of see it after she mentions it).  He'll stop as soon as he can see the light source and report back.

I'll try to point out how far he's going at points where it seems important, otherwise assume that it's 40 feet (that's the range of a torch's light, right?), so that he'll at least see around corners before light from the torches gives him away.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 8, 2006)

"Bloody fool...gonna get yourself killed."  Breth says in a somewhat quiet undertone.  He follows, staying behind and to the east of Alexis.


----------



## worthley (Nov 8, 2006)

Trenton, alarmed by the thought of someone, or something, else in the cave does his best impersonation of a statue, awaiting word of what lies deeper in this unfamiliar place.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2006)

Boldak moves forward toward the green light.  Just after he leaves the torchlight, the room opens wider.  However, the dwarf doesn't get a chance to examine it in any greater detail, as he suddenly finds three wolves growling at him.

The first wolf rushes Boldak, takes a gouge out of the dwarf's leg with a bite, and throws him to the ground.



[sblock=OOC]Wolf 1: partial charge B; attack 16+5=21, hit; 6 damage; trip attempt 12+1=13, resist 2+1=3, trip succeeds

Status & Init
Wolf 1 (20):
Boldak (12; won re-roll over Trenton): 7 damage; tripped
Trenton (12): 1 damage; 1 STR damage; surprised
Alexis (11): 1 damage; surprised
Wolf 2 (9; won re-roll over 3):
Wolf 3 (9):
Breth (8): surprised

After Boldak goes, the other two wolves will get actions in the surprise round, then we'll start at the top of the order.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 8, 2006)

Boldak growls back at the wolf, "Get off me, you mutt," while attempting to stand and better defend himself.

[sblock=OOC]He'll stand up...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2006)

As Boldak stands back on his feet, the leading wolf snips at him again, but misses this time.

The other two wolves close with Boldak and take positions on either side fo the dwarf.

The lead wolf again tries to bite Boldak, but the dwarf easily evades.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: stands up; AoO 5+3=8, miss
Wolves 2 and 3 move to flank
Suprise round over
Wolf 1: attacks B, 7+3=10, miss (that was 1's action for the first real round)

Status & Init
Wolf 1 (20):
Boldak (12): 7 damage
Trenton (12): 1 damage; 1 STR damage
Alexis (11): 1 damage
Wolf 2 (9):
Wolf 3 (9):
Breth (8):[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 8, 2006)

"Flee ridden mongrels!  Get this one off me, fools!" Boldak screams to noone in particular.  He dodges away from the wolves, manuevering to find an opening for a sword thrust around their snapping jaws.

[sblock=ooc]5' step NW, ready to attack #2 when it's flanked (or before it goes, if noone flanks it)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 9, 2006)

Alexis nearly stumbles at the sounds in the darkness ahead of her.  "Boldak.... Hold on."

She draws her morning star and charges in the direction of battle.  

As her torchlight reaches the scene shock and horror flash across her face; she shouts back to her companions "He needs our help.... NOW"

[sblock=ooc]Alexis draws her morning star and moves 20ft north.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 9, 2006)

Trenton waits a moment until he can see what he's faced with.  Once he recognizes the immages he's fought before on the farm, a grin grows across his face.  He rushes to the nearest wolf and takes a great swing with his scythe at it.
[sblock=ooc]Trenton delays until he can see what is going on.  That would be right after Alexis moves.  He then charges wolf #3. +5 2d4 x4.  I will also take my dodge bonus against wolf #3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 9, 2006)

Calling to the others, Boldak steps to the side of a wolf and waits to strike.

Waiting for the torchlight to show his foes, Trenton pauses momentarily while Alexis draws her morningstar and moves forward.  Then Trenton rushes into the fray with his scythe swinging.  Unfortunately, his swing goes askew from his momentum and is well wide of the mark.

The wolf near Boldak circles to the side of the dwarf and bits him hard in the side.  Unable to handle the loss of blood, Boldak collapses to the floor.

The wolf near Trenton tries to strike at him, but his attempted bite meets nothing but air.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: 5-foot step NW; ready
Trenton: delays
Alexis: draws morningstar; moves 20 feet north
Trenton: stops delaying; charges 3, 1!, auto miss
Boldak: ready triggers; attack 2, 18+3=21, hit; 3 damage
Wolf 2: 5-foot step NW; attacks B (not smart enough to ready) 14+3=17, hit; 6 damage; B drops
Wolf 3: 5-foot step; attacks T, 4+3=7, miss

Since Breth is last, I figured I'd post now.

Status & Init
Wolf 1:
Alexis: 1 damage
Trenton: 1 damage; 1 STR damage; dodge bonus vs 3
Boldak: 13 damage; unconscious
Wolf 2: 3 damage
Wolf 3:
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2006)

Breth holds up his hand and bolt of pure force flies from his fingertip and strikes the same wolf that bit Boldak.  He then walks closer to the fray.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Missle and then move 30 feet north.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

Breth shows his magical prowess again.  This time a bolt of forces flies from him an unerringly strikes the wolf that just dropped Boldak.

The lead wolf circles wide to catch Trenton on the opposite side.  But, even while dividing his focus between the two wolves, the warrior just barely manages to avoid the gnashing teeth attempting to tear him apart.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: magic missle 2; 3 damage; moves 30 feet north
Wolf 1: moves to flank (stays far enough away to not provoke an AoO); attacks T, 11+5=16, miss (close one)

Status & Init
Wolf 1:
Alexis: 1 damage
Trenton: 1 damage; 1 STR damage; dodge bonus vs 3
Boldak: 13 damage; unconscious
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3:
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 10, 2006)

"gurgle..."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 10, 2006)

"Boldak.... NO!!!!" screams Alexis, almost hysterically. 

She hoists her morningstar above her head, yelling wildly, and rushes toward the closest wolf, clearly intending to destroy it.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis charges #1.  +4, d8+2.........[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 10, 2006)

Trenton, realizing his current possition gives him a disadvantage moves a step northeast, and swings his scythe at the soft underbelly of the wolf. He then glances over to the others and yells "Take care of Boldak, I'll deal with these two"
[SBLOCK=ooc]five foot step to the north side of wolf 3, then attack the wolf[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

Screaming, Alexis runs into the fray.  However, just as Trenton did before her, Alexis misjudges her momentum and her swing is wide.

Trenton takes a step and swings his scythe at the wolf, but his aim is far off.

While Boldak bleeds on the ground, the wolf that had attacked him moves to the other side of Trenton and lashes out with a bite.  The creature's teeth sink into Trenton's leg, but he manages to avoid being pulled to the ground.

The wolf Trenton has just attacked strikes back, but misses the warrior.  Growling, it dances back a step.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: charges 1; 6+4=10, miss
Trenton: 5 foot step NE; attack 3; 3+3=6, miss
Boldak: stabalization attempt-67, fail; bleeds 1 hp
Wolf 2: moves to flank T; attacks T; 15+5=20, hit; 3 damage; trip attempt, 2-11+1=12, T-9+3=12, trip fails
Wolf 3: attacks T; 3+5=8, miss; 5 foot step S

The rules completely don't talk about when trip checks are a tie.  After talking a bit, I've decided it makes sense to treat it like grapple, where, in the event of a tie, the one with the higher mod wins.  In this case, that is Trenton.

Status & Init
Wolf 1:
Alexis: 1 damage
Trenton: 4 damage; 1 STR damage; dodge bonus vs 3
Boldak: 14 damage; unconscious and dying
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3:
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 10, 2006)

Breth lets loose a cone of fire from his fingertips.


[sblock=ooc]So I’m not quite sure how the dynamics of a cone work… ideally I want to hit wolves 1 and 3 while missing Trenton and Alexis.  In theory I could do that from where I am, depending on how the cone spreads at the 10’ mark.  I can also do it from 5’ to the east depending on how I could angle it to include the wall.  I also could go 5’ to the northeast, but I think I would fry Trenton from there.  In theory my character knows how the spell would spread and would choose the right action without much thought, I myself don’t know the game dynamics well enough.  My preference for movement is in the order that I just listed though…  

So in overall order of importance, move me 5’ in any direction that I need to be:  1) Torch the wolves  2) don’t torch my mates 3)  Torch Alexis if it is otherwise unavoidable 4) torch Trenton if everything else can’t work  5) don’t torch Trenton and Alexis both unless absolutely nothing else is possible.

Breth will move 5' northwest if he doesn't have to move for the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

With another spell, Breth lets loose a cone of fire.  Alas, while he catches both wolves in flames, he can't avoid burning Alexis as well.

Howling with rage, the lead wolf joins the others in trying to take down Trenton.  The wolf sinks its teeth into the warrior, but, again, Trenton avoids getting pulled down.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: casts burning hands; ref saves, A-3+3=6, fail; 1-1!, fail; 3-7+5=12, fail; damage A-2, 1-2, 3-2 (that's some consistency); five foot step NW
Wolf 1: 5 foot step; attacks T; 20!, threat, 8+3=11, no crit; 4 damage; trip attempt 12+1=13, resist 18+3=21, trip fails

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 2 damage
Alexis: 3 damage
Trenton: 8 damage; 1 STR damage; dodge bonus vs 3
Boldak: 14 damage; unconscious and dying
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 2 damage
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 10, 2006)

Alexis hesitates, seeing an opportunity for her and Trenton to gain advantage on the wolf trapped between them. "Trenton, KILL HIM"  Finally, Alexis lashes out at the wolf between Trenton and herself.  She then selflessly moves to guard Boldak's slumped body, and see if she can be of any help.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis delays until after Trenton, then attacks #1, and moves to the SE corner of Boldak, provoking as little as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 10, 2006)

Trenton, realizing the advantage that Alexis had given him, quickly turns and slashes at the wolf between them, in hopes to decapitate the wolf.  He then moves to help defend Boldak's body from the northernmost wolf.
[SBLOCK=ooc]attack wolf #1.  then five foot step northwest, to be directly between Boldak and wolf #2.  I also switch my dodge bonus to be against wolf #2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

Trenton lashes out at the lead wolf and is rewarded with a satisfying spray of blood as he connects.  The wolf looks on the verge of passing out.

Unfortunately, Alexis is unable to connect, as her swing is quite wide.  But at least as she moves to shield Boldak, the wolf is too injured to strike her.

While Boldak bleeds, the second wolf attempts to sink its teeth into Trenton.  Somehow the warrior manages to deftly evade the wolf's bite.

Sadly, with his focus diverted on that wolf, the third manages to tear into a vein.  Blood flows quickly from Trenton, and he passes out.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: delays
Trenton: attacks 1; 17+5=22, hit (finally); 11 damage (nice); 5 foot step NW; dodge against 2
Alexis: stops delaying; attacks 1; 4+2=6, miss; moves to SE of B; 1 doesn't take an AoO
Boldak: stablization attempt, 16, fail; loses 1 hp
Wolf 2: attacks T; 14+3=17, hit; 2 damage; trip attempt 17+1=18; resist 12+3=15; trip succeeds (oh wait, that dodge thing... very good choice) MISS; 5 foot step
Wolf 3: moves to flank T; attacks T; 20! (again!), threat; 14+5=19, crit!; 12 damage; T drops

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 13 damage; disabled
Alexis: 3 damage
Trenton: 22 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and dying
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 2 damage
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 10, 2006)

Breth burns 1 and 3 again.  Then steps 5' to the north and west
.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yet again fire flies from Breth's fingers.  The lead wolf drops from the flames and bleeds from his wounds, and the third yelps as the fire licks its fur.
[sblock=OOC]I assume you can go of the last map, since all that happened was a 5 foot step.

Breth: burning hands 1 and 3; ref saves, 1-10+5=15, success, 3-8+5=12, fail; 1-1 damage, drops; 3-3 damage; five foot step NW
Wolf 1: stabalization attempt-62, fail; loses 1 hp

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis: 3 damage
Trenton: 22 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and dying
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 5 damage
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 10, 2006)

Alexis looks around in horror and flies into action.  She drops her torch, takes a 5' step SW, mutters a spell and retrieves her shield from her back.  Her eyes are burning with what can only be called fierce determination.

[sblock=ooc]Drops torch (free),5' step,Casts Shield of faith(standard) +2 AC, and grabs her shield off her back(move).  Her shield is simply being held.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2006)

As Alexis maneuvers and casts her spell, blood continues to flow from Trenton.  The warrior's body is quite pale.  The flow of blood from Boldak, however, seems to have clotted.

The pair of wolves still concious move to either side of Alexis.  The first bite tears a nasty gash in the cleric's flesh.  Fortunately, Alexis' divine magic protects her from the second wolf's teeth.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: drops torch; 5 foot step SW; cast shield of faith; retrieve shield
Trenton: stablization check 56, fail; loses 1 hp
Boldak: stabalization check 7, success
Wolf 2: moves to NW of A; attacks A, 17+3=20, hit; 5 damage; trip attempt 4+1=5; resist 8+2=10, resisted
Wolf 3: moves to flank A; attacks A, 12+5=17, miss

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis: 8 damage; shield of faith (+2 deflection), 10 rounds remain
Trenton: 23 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and ... ummm ...
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 5 damage
Breth:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Alexis moves out of the local threat of the wolves.  She pulls her shield to her arm and heals herself as she's able.

[sblock=ooc]5' step NE, ready shield, and CLW self[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth looks at Alexis and says, "Let us finish this.  Shavora!  Some help please?"

Breth then steps to the northeast and casts a ray of frost at the second wolf.

Shavora takes flight and attacks Wolf #3.

[sblock=ooc]Shavora has 3 hp, +1 to armor class, weapon finesse, and claws (+4) that deal 1d2-5 point of damage.  Other useful info should be either in the link or my character sheet.  Ray of Frost will deal 1d3 when I succeed on a ranged touch attack (+2 I believe).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth steps away and casts another spell.  Taking advantage of his focus on the magic, the wolf near him strikes.  Fortunately, Breth is able to ignore the distraction.  But as he aims his bolt of frost at the other wolf, he shoots off.

Shavora the raven, having been keeping safe before, streaks to attack.  The raven and the wolf snipe at each other, but neither lands a blow.

Alexis steps to the side and heals her wounds and straps on her shield, and the wolves attempt to attack again, but fail to hit their marks.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: 5 foot step NE; ray of frost 2; provokes AoO from 3; AoO, 18+3=21, hit; 2 damage; trip attempt, 8+1=9; resist, 11+2=13; not tripped; concentration 18+7=25, success; ranged touch 6+2-4=4, miss (note that you don't have precise shot, so -4 to shoot into melee, but you wouldn't have hit anyway)
Shavora (I'm not sure, but let's just say she goes with Breth): attacks 3; provokes an AoO (she has 0 reach); 3 AoO, 11+3=14, miss; attacks 3, 1!, miss
Wolf 1: stablization check, 79, fail; loses 1 hp
Alexis: 5 foot step NE; readies shield; CLW, 6 hps
Trenton: is dead
Boldak: does nothing
Wolf 2: 5 foot step; attacks A, 1!, miss
Wolf 3: attacks Shavora (who is in his square); 6+3=9, miss

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 16 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis: 2 damage; shield of faith (+2 deflection), 9 rounds remain
Trenton: 23 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and ... ummm ...
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and stable
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 5 damage
Breth: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2006)

With a solemn look to Breth, and an understanding nod, Alexis continues her assault. 

[sblock=ooc]Alexis 5' steps north and attacks #2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Shavora attacks and then flies 40 feet northeast (if able).  Breth takes a 5' step NE and shoots a ray of frost at #3.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2006)

Shavora, loosing some feathers and blood as the wolf bites her, wings away from the fray.

Breth fires another bolt of cold, but his aim is still off.

Alexis swings her morningstar at the wolf near her, but can't quite connect.

The two wolves each attack one of the humans.  Alexis sustains a minor bite.  Breth, on the other hand, gets bitten and thrown to the ground.



[sblock=OOC]Shavora: attacks 3; 5+4=9, miss; flies away; AoO 14+2=16, hit; 2 damage;  I'm not gonna bother with her unless I need to
Breth: 5 foot step NE; casts ray of frost; 3+2=5, miss
Wolf 1: 22, fails to stablize
Alexis: 5 foot step N; attacks 2, 8+2=10, miss
Trenton: dead
Boldak: nothing
Wolf 2: 5 foot step; attacks A, 18+3=21, hit; 2 damage; trip attempt, 9+1=10; resist 12+2=14; resisted
Wolf 3: 5 foot step (its on top of 1); attacks R, 9+3=12, hit; 2 damage; trip attempt, 15+1=16; resist 3+2=5; tripped

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 16 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis: 4 damage; shield of faith (+2 deflection), 9 rounds remain
Trenton: 23 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and ... ummm ...
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and stable
Wolf 2: 6 damage
Wolf 3: 5 damage
Breth: 4 damage; prone[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth casts ray of frost from prone at #3.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Alexis groans as Breth falls to the ground.  She lashes out at the wolf closest to her and steps over Trenton's corpse.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis attacks #2, 5' steps east[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2006)

In a flurry of activity, Breth casts another ray.  Both wolves practically fall on themselves trying to get at him.  While Breth is unscathed, he, again, misses his target.

Alexis brings her morningstar to bear on the wolf nearest her.  With a satisfying crunch, the creature drops to the ground.

Realizing that the pack is down to one, and that this meal will not likely be had, the last wolf begins to run away.  But it takes a bite from Breth first, who now fights to avoid passing out.
[sblock=OOC]Breth: provokes from casting; 2 AoO, 1!; 3 AoO 1! (yes... they both rolled 1s); ray touch attack, 3+2=5, miss
Wolf 1: 23, fail
Alexis: attacks 2, 15+2=17, hit; 8 damage; it drops; 5' E
Wolf 2: 75, fail
Wolf 3: attacks R; 15+3=18, hit; 3 damage; moves 50 feet toward cairn entrance

Not posting a map cause I don't think we need it.  Breth can take an AoO against he wolf if he wants, but it would make him fall unconcious, and he'd have -4 to hit.

Status & Init
Wolf 1: 16 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis: 4 damage; shield of faith (+2 deflection), 8 rounds remain (did I miss one)
Trenton: 23 damage; 1 STR damage; unconscious and ... ummm ...
Boldak: 15 damage; unconscious and stable
Wolf 2: 15 damage; unconsicous and dying
Wolf 3: 5 damage
Breth: 7 damage; prone; disabled[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth watches his certain death turn tail and run, and then breathes a painful sigh of relief.  He turns his head to Alexis and softly motions to her.  "I don't suppose I've proven myself trustworthy yet?  I didn't betray you to a certain death after all." He gives a chuckle which ends in a sickly wet cough.  "Oh yeah, and I could use a little assistance if you have any to give?"

Shavora flies to the wolf at his side and starts to peck at it's eyes.  After getting one out she turns to Alexis and says, "Forgiven!"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Alexis stands for a moment, panting.  "Breth, will you live?"  As she says it she is moving to Boldak.  She kneels, checks that he is alive.  Assuming she can tell, she shouts "HE'S ALIVE! and cures him some to ensure he stays with them.  She moves on to Trenton.  As she realizes he's fallen she collapses and begins to sob again.

[sblock=ooc]CLW on Boldak.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2006)

The fleeing wolf runs off as Breth and Alexis talk.  Indeed, it is readily apparent to the cleric after checking that Boldak is fine, but Trenton is dead.  Her healing spell brings Boldak just this side of unconciousness.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak gets 5 hps.  He's conscious, but disabled (at 0 hps).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

While Shavora tries to fish the first eye out, Breth turns away from the sight of the feeding, smiles that the dwarf lived, and watches Alexis collapse sobbing.  He carefully sits up and moves to her.  

"I will live for the time being, let us see what we can do for the living and the dead first." He says as he puts an arm around the cleric, his cheeks wet for the man who trusted him first.

[sblock=ooc]Shavora will actually wait and continue to feast until Breth isn't disabled.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 11, 2006)

"Haghk... Eh?" coughs Boldak as the magic flows through him and his eyes open.  "They're gone?  Yes!  Good job fellows!" he shouts as he limps to his feet and pats Breth on the back.

"You're not so bad after all, there, you coniving scoundrel," he says to the bleeding man.  At this point he finally realizes that Trenton is not moving, and that Alexis is moving only by virtue of her sobing.

"Oh.

"I... what in the hills..." he stammers.  Moving away from the scene of morbid activity, he leans against the wall of the cave.

"Let's get him out of here, then."

Without any more unnecessary discourse, nor with any strenuous movements, he assists the others in removing Trenton's body from the cave.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth gets up and follows Boldak's lead, while trying not to bleed all over.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2006)

As Boldak is regaining his senses, and his balance, Alexis stands and runs to him.  Embracing him and even lifting him in a childlike joy.  "You bastard, you're alive." Still sobbing she kisses him forcefully on the cheek and sets him down.

"Damn you both.  We're still here.  And it's thanks to both of you i'm still alive.  I don't know how on earth i'll ever repay you Breth.  I apologize as you wouldn't believe for doubting you." A sorrowful, joyful, hurt, and tired smile jumps to her face as she continues sobbing.

She moves to Trenton once again.  "Yes, lets get him out of here.  First let me help you as i can, though it won't be much."  She splits her remaining healing between her two companions and then bends to shoulder as much of the burden that she can.

[sblock=ooc]hmm... clw on boldak, 2 cantrips on breth[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

Breth picks up as much of Trenton as he can bear without hurting himself and helps carry him outside.  When they reach the mine office he grimly begins the remove everything from the body and stack it neatly to the side.

"I never dreamed that we'd use one pyre twice.  My hubris of the situation failed you my friend, please forgive me.  I only hope that your soul rests easy having achieved one level of vengeance."

Assuming no one stops him, Breth puts the body onto the pyre.  If the pyre has burned too low, he stokes the fires once more.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 11, 2006)

Watching the fires burn as the morning melts away, Boldak wears a dour expression.  

"I don't to know what to make of these things, but as of yet our little band has found nothing but bugs and mongrels..." the dwarf wonders aloud.  "I suppose that's not entirely true.  That cairn certainly holds some interesting things.  Ha, 'interesting'.  I'm sure Trenton would agree."

Turning to his campanions directly he continues, "He, too, did not have anything in the way of family that I know of.  At least there will be no crying mothers... just our mourning.

"We must return and find what we can make of this place, but we will need another arm I think, if the rest of the residents are as quick to make us a meal."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2006)

As the fire burns, Breth turns back to Trentons belongings. "No, Trenton was an orphan, with no connections left to contact.  Well none that would care more about him than taking what money he had at least."

He gathers up what he can and walks into the office to find a suitable place to store them and Nav's belongings too.

"I am certainly in no shape to continue without some rest, although sneaking a peak at that mirror might not be a bad idea before going back.  It would be good to have something other than what went wrong in there to mull over.  Now's not the time for that discussion though.  Besides we'll probably have to have it twice with whatever strong arm we can find, no sense in having it three times."

With that he hobbles back up towards the cairn.

[sblock=ooc]I think that the kitchen, or maybe the storage area where we found some of that stuff would probably be our best bets for securely hiding what we can't currently carry.

Assuming no one stops him, Breth will go to the mirror, cast detect magic on it, and examine it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 12, 2006)

As Breth stores Trenton's belongings, Boldak assists him and divies up the things that require it.  He'll take the bread and cheese and make a lunch of it as they do so, sharing with the others as they desire.

"Are you sure, Breth?" questions Boldak with a furrowed brow.  "There could be anything there now, including the wolf you ran off.  I suppose, though...  I'll come with to back you up if anything happens."

[sblock=OOC]Boldak takes 9g 1s 1c, Dagger, Torch.  Breth takes as below.  Totals updated.

This leaves in the office:
9g 1s (this should go to Alexis)
1 Chain Shirt
7 Javellin
1 Scythe
1 Winter Blanket
1 Bedroll
1 Flint and Steel
2 Backpack
10 Trail Rations
1 Waterskin
4 Torch
1 Belt Pouch
1 Clay Mug
7 Oil

Boldak goes with Breth to check out the mirror and runs away if they run into anyhing scary.  He'll then accompany the others to town to find some other stongarm.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 12, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]during the division, Breth will take 1 flask of oil, 9 gold, and 1 silver [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 13, 2006)

"...I can't believe this...." Alexis shakes her head and climbs to her feet.

She blindly follows them back toward the cairn and back toward town afterward.  Constantly repeating those words to herself.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis will assist as she is able in determining anything about the mirror-like thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 13, 2006)

As the three survivors head back to the Whispering Cairn to examine the odd frame, the find nothing untoward on their approach.  After entering the cairn, you see no sign that the last wolf has returned.  Indeed, the bodies of the other two lay where you had beaten them.

Around the base of the platform, Boldak finds a few black shards.  The substance is unknown to all of you, but it feels like stone and is slightly cold to the touch.  You also find, in the slot in the frame where the "mirror's" glass  would have been, several runes of glyphs craved there.  Oddly perhaps, Breth can make neither heads nor tails of them.  But both Boldak and Alexis find that they look familiar, and perhaps signify transportation.

On the base of the apparatus is a larger glyph.  While none of you know what it means, to Alexis it seems reminiscent of arcane symbols representing elemental air.
[sblock=OOC]The CLWs on Boldak restored 8 hps.
The detect magic reveals nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 13, 2006)

"Well I can't see how this is useful at all...  Maybe if I study one of those shards some more?"

Shavora flies from her feast to Breth's shoulder.  Her beak is gory and she looks like she's gorged herself to twice her size.  "To town! Rest!

"Oh I suppose you're right...  Well let's go see about finding a strong arm from the mines."

Breth begins the journey back to town yet again.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 13, 2006)

"I certainly don't make anything interesting of it.  Wierd is more like it.  Perhaps it was a travelling merchant's great ode to his narcisism? Boldak comments to Breth as they make the walk back.  "In any case, we can perhaps understand it better after seeing the rest of the cairn.  It does seem a strange place for the thing.

"I wonder where we should start.  The workers at Parrin's mine could certainly always use a second income," Boldak muses. "Heh, they could use a first!"

[sblock=ooc]Is the frame's base attached to the floor?  If not, does it move easily?  Is there any trace of it being brought there (scratches on the cave floor, etc.)?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Unlike the rest of the cavern, the platform/base is marble.  You aren't certain whether it is attached.  Any attempt to move it with the resources you have (even just trying to tip it) fails.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 14, 2006)

"How very strange." She hesitates a long moment, lost in thought, then continues," There's something about that symbol....  We should go.   It doesn't appear that there's anything we can do here, and we're quite defenseless.  Let see about getting some more help, and a good rest."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 14, 2006)

"*I'd* say that a rest is definitely in order.  In fact, I'm buying today. After you two finished what I couldn't back there, I owe you," replies the dwarf, in considerably better humor now that some distance has been put between the party and their near-demise.  He continues trudging up the road, but with a spring in his step.

[sblock=ooc]Boldak will gather up sellable stuff from the office on their way back to town.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=worthley][sblock=OOC]If you have any problems with any of this, just let me know.  Also, in your first post, give a description of Viktor for the others (sorta like what I'm giving for our DMPC).[/sblock]
After hearing your early-teenage friend, Thendon, prattle on about some excitement going on about the cairns, two things seem obvious.  First, Thendon, as an elf adolescent, is still the same as he was back when you were thirteen.  Second, _something_ interesting is going on with the cairns.  You heard, in the garrison,  the rumors that a trio of adventurers from the free city has come to investigate the Stirgenest Cairn, and, just as anyone your age who grew up in Diamond Lake knows, you know its surely a dead end.  But now Thendon tells you that some group, apparently led by a dwarf that works for Dourstone, headed out of town as well, but then came back missing a member (some pale, scrawny fellow that lived in squalor).  Thendon's elder brother, Alendar, apparently intends to see what they have been up to.  Well, more likely, Thendon put him up to it, just as he did to you.

So now you sit in the filth of the Feral Dog with Alendar, whom you've only just met.  Apparently this other group has been hanging around here.  Alendar has been awkwardly silent since Thendon left a few minutes ago.  The elf shakes his head and almost looks about to leave when the door opens.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]For the sake of expediency, I decided to assume that you guys would end up at the Feral Dog again.  If you want to have taken care of other stuff (selling stuff or whatnot) beforehand, you can take care of it OOC.  If you actually didn't want to go to the Feral Dog, too damn bad, 'cause you are there.   [/sblock]
As always seems the case, there is a fair amount of people at the Feral Dog when you arrive.  Still absent, however, is the elf-maid Tirra.

As you get your first round of drinks, you can't help but notice an odd pair of men watching your table.  One is a human.  The other is an elf.  The elf, about average or slightly above in terms of both stature and build, for an elf, seems ready for the road or the woods.  He looks generally disheveled.  Beneath a well-worn cloak, he wears studed leather.  On his hip you can see a longsword, and on his back is a bow and quiver of arrows.  Apparently devoid of common decency, he stares openly at the group in a searching fashion, perhaps as if trying to recognize or place your faces from somewhere.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 14, 2006)

As Breth starts in on his ale he leans his head in close to the other two.

[sblock=MN&o3]"Either of you two have a price on your head?  Now's the time to let us know.  The wild man there is paying us a bit more attention than I'd care for.  Now laugh."[/sblock]

Breth lets loose a good natured chuckle before taking another pull from his ale.

[sblock=ooc]Shavora is sitting on a nearby eave.  What are we deeming "sellable"  I figure the packs, scythe, and bedrolls?  I suppose we could trim down the extraneous and get rid of the mug, belt pouch, and a few javelins.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 14, 2006)

"Haha! Good one you fool" says Boldak in a completely unbelievable outburst.  He continues in a quieter tone, "Well, let him come to us if they want trouble, I'm not going to stop enjoying my ale."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 15, 2006)

As the trio continues with their well earned relaxation, Boldak comments, "Where has that elf gone to with my silver, anyway?  I wonder if that group of adventurers didn't run into more than they bargained for.  Should have accepted our help after all, eh, Alexis?"

The dwarf continues the good natured banter about all subjects as the group sits, enjoying what entertainment there is.  As the evening goes on, he becomes more animated with the addition of ale.  

"We should get back out on the morrow and explore more, don't you think?" he practically shouts over the more raucous crowd that gathers in the Dog later at night.  "There must be more interesting things to find than that frame.  Or something to explain it."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 15, 2006)

Alexis eyes the elf warily as they make their way to their table.  She is clearly uneasy about his presence.  

After reaching their table, Alexis takes a deep draw from her ale and quite promptly sprays it over the both of her companions. "Price....  What makes you think that..." 
Gazing uneasily over her shoulder in the direction of the elf she continues, "You don't suppose.... No.  There's no way.  They're just curious newcomers looking for friends or work no doubt." 

She begins fidgeting with her mug, and her eyes dart from face to face at her table, and around the bar.  "This isn't good.  I've put you at risk, I'm so very sorry." 

She jumps to her feat, and bolts from the Ferral Dog.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 15, 2006)

Breth exchanges a shocked, questioning glance with Boldak.  After one last glance at the two men he stands up and hurries out the door.

[sblock=not sure, probably dichotomy, maybe everyone who leaves about the same time as me]As he hurries out the door he holds his arm up.  "Shavora!  Which way did she go?  Follow her!"  
"Pretty one?  Follow!"

Shavora follows Alexis from the air, while Breth follow Shavora from the ground.

[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 15, 2006)

"Off to the races already, eh?" comments Boldak to the empty table as he throws a few coins down, downs his ale, and heads out the door after his companions.

"Breth!  Ah, yes, we'd better follow her."


----------



## worthley (Nov 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Dichotomy]Viktor turns to his companion and gestures toward the three rushing out of the tavern "I think that was them.  Let's go introduce ourselves."  Viktor slowly stands up and walks out the door.[/SBLOCK]

Not too long after the dwarf leaves the tavern, a man with long blonde hair walks out the same doorway.  Obviously not a miner from his clean appearance, and definetly not a standard adventurer, from the lack of wear in his scale mail.  The next thing you notice is the large silver pendant that hangs from a chain around his neck.  That is followed up by the large war hammer clenched in his right hand.  The large shield on his back bangs against his pack and cross bow, making a loud clang with every step that allerts everone he is near.  He then lets out a yell "Wait, I'd like to talk to you!" as he reaches out his free hand in a gesture that echoes his statement.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking back at the man emerging from the tavern, Boldak calls from the alley he's about to turn down, "Talk, then!  But help us catch her before she runs into some thug!"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 15, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy]As Alexis leaves she's gonna look for an obvious religious symbol on the elf or human. If it's Nerul she's gonna run until she can't run anymore, literally.  

Else, Presuming she can round a corner fast enough and no one is obviously following her she's gonna randomnly move away from the Dog as best she can.  Once she realizes Breth is following her she'll dart into an alley and wait for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=o3][sblock=OOC]Knowledge (religion) check: 20+4=24[/sblock]As Alexis run away through the square, she turns back and can see that the human has a symbol of Heironeous (and she knows the basics of what that means).[/sblock]
The elf follows the blond-haired man out into the square.  "If she's running from us, she won't stop if we follow," he says quietly to both the man and dwarf.  He waits patiently in the square outside the Feral Dog.

Shavora, and therefore Breth and Boldak, can easily follow Alexis in her armor.  They soon after find her in an alleyway.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=o3&probably mn]Shavora lands on a roof on the entrance of an alley and let's out a loud squawk.  Breth quickly ducks down the alley and says "Keep flying!"  Shavora squawks again and flies away in the same direction still.

"Alright, they're probably right behind us so talk fast! What's going on?  If I'm going to be any help at all I'll have to know what we're up against!  Not that I have much help left to give."[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 16, 2006)

"You're probably right.  We'll wait here."  The man then turns to the dwarf.  "My name is Viktor.  Maybe letting her know that I am from the church of Heironeous will calm her nerves."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 16, 2006)

"Just like the church to go scaring away the people that are actually helping others!  What did you do that for?" the dwarf accosts the two strangers as he walks back toward the dog, hoping to give Breth and Alexis time to work things out.

He settles down as he sees that they are apparantly not hostile and continues, practically sauntering up to them, "Well, that was a bit rude of me I suppose.  So, what are you up to anyway?"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=tiandprobablymn]Alexis looks at Breth as he comes around the corner, panic and fear pouring from her face. "Stay away from me.... They're after me... they don't want anything to do with you.... he must be with them.... but Heronious...no... That means he's not with ....  " 

Her face lightens slightly and quite suddenly fades to an impossible shade of gray. "He'll kill me, or he'll want to.  Worse than them even." 

Shaking quite uncontrollably she reaches out and grabs Breth by the shoulders. "I'm not like them.  He can't understand that...  He'll kill me.  Don't you see that.  He will KILL me when he finds out.... If he doesn't know already.  I have to stay away from them.  I'm not like them."

Beginning to sob, she collapses to her knees. "You have to believe  me.  It's not my fault.  I didn't want any of it.  I just need to be in a safe place; i just need to feel safe.... I need to go to the church."[/sblock]
[sblock=dichotomy]Sorry for high jacking the plot.  It was just irresistible.  Cochran said price on the head, new obviously religious dude....  Hope it's not too lame.  :\  I'll be done next post though, unless something crazy happens.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=o3]Breth takes Alexis by her own shoulders.  "Easy there, easy.  Slow down.  I don't know who you're talking about.  Who will kill you?  The wild man?  Someone else?  Start at the beginning."

Shavora lands on the roof again and peers down at the two. "No one coming.  Short one in square.

"Alright let's get you to the temple, give you a chance to recover.  Shavora?  Tell Boldak...er short one...that we're going to the temple."

Breth then carefully leads Alexis to the temple.[/sblock]

[sblock=the rest of you]
A large raven flies through the square and lands on whatever suitable piece of Boldak it can find (the head if she has to).  She looks at all three uncertainly for a second before speaking.  "They go to the temple.  Breth and pretty one, off to the temple."[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 16, 2006)

"We don't mean to scare anyone off.  We were just trying to make sure that you are the group we are looking for.  We hope to aid in you search.  You are the group checking out the cairn, are you not?"  Remarks Viktor, wondering why a talking raven just landed on the dwarf.  "What temple did they head to?"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 16, 2006)

"Dead people's pets have no... ugh..." berates Boldak as he swats at the bird, "manners!

"Searching the cairn?  You sure you're not looking for that group of adventurers that ran through here recently?" questions the dwarf.

After examining them quizically, he ponders aloud, "Well, if all it takes to be called adventurers is to loose a lot of blood, I guess we qualify too, now.  Come along this way, and tell me why it is that you want to help before I decide I don't want to be followed anymore."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=ti]Alexis makes her way to the closest temple.  There Alexis prays, crys, prays some more.  After a good amount of praying and crying she stands and turns to Breth, assuming he's remained around. 

[add]As they walk, teary eyed Alexis pours out to Breth,[/add] "I'm sorry.  I have been tense.  I shouldn't have blown up like that, it was foolish.  Nav and Trenton.... I don't know.  Their deaths haunt me.  My past lead me here, to them, and they're dead.  I can't help but feel like it makes me, and my thus past, responsible for it all."

"The holy man in the bar, he... he scared me.  Made me realize that I am accountable for their deaths, and that someday i'll pay for them.  He's not here for me, but if he found out the path that's lead me here, he'll likely hold me to whatever judgement he chooses.  I was... am... unprepared for that.  But it's not just him, it's everyone.  And so it's me.  Eventually we must all pay for our trespasses and our mistakes, in one way or another."

Alexis wipes her eyes one final time, smiles woundedly, then claps Breth on the shoulder "Dear god, i'm feel like a little girl again. You're a good man Breth. Let's go find out why they want with us.  Hopefully Boldak hasn't been too brutal to them."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2006)

The elf nods to Boldak politely, but he has a distinct how-did-I-get-into-this look on his face.  "Name's Alendar.  I think my brother told me about that bird's owner," he points to Shavora.  "I think he was some pale fellow... Ummm... Name started with a 'T' or something...  Anyway, where is he now?"
[sblock=Ti]  [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 16, 2006)

"Oh, him?  Well, for starters, you've been misinformed.  The bird belonged to a guy named Nav.  He was from around here, from what I could tell, but didn't do much," explains Boldak as they near the temple.  "He was, unfortunately, killed by a giant mess of spiders."

"You still haven't explained much, though."


----------



## worthley (Nov 16, 2006)

"I have come to help.  I heard of your loss, and do believe that we can assist your group.  I have been granted permission from my church to accompany you.  I am unsure what your purpose is in the cairn, but I know that what you are doing is also helping make this a safer place.  If you have more specific questions, I have no problems answering them."  Viktor tenses up, hoping to have relieved the dwarfs worries, and not caused more speculation into his wanting to join the party.

[SBLOCK=ooc]What temple are we ariving at?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2006)

[sblock=The rest of you]The raven squawks and removes itself from the dwarf's head.  For the rest of the conversation it flies slightly ahead of them, but lands on lamps, windowsills, and eaves to stay within earshot.  At the mention of its former owner it lands as close to Alendar as it can.  "Tacho?" it asks helpfully,  "Still dead."[/sblock]

As the two groups both approach the temple to St. Cuthbert, Shavora stops shadowing Boldak's group and flies ahead to meet with Breth and Alexis.  "They come from that way." Shavora points her beak towards a cross street.

"Well let's get in with the Cuthbertians here, it'll be better to be in a more neutral territory, just in case things heat up a little.  The Feral Dog is always looking for a fight to break out."

Shavora stays outside on the roof as Breth leads Alexis into the Church of St. Cuthbert and sits at a pew in the back.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 17, 2006)

Just as the other establishments located on the central square in Diamond Lake prey upon the vices and hopes of the town, so does the Church of St. Cuthbert.  Flanked by small towers on each side, the austere stucco building can only be described as utilitarian.

Inside the place is remarkably clean... except for the white floor in front of the large holy symbol at the front of the sanctuary.  There it is stained with dried blood.  From the stories that most of you know, the flagellant Jierian Wierus gives his bombastic sermons there, and then proceeds to whip himself.  Most often the congregation joins in.

As you come in and sit down, there is little going on at the moment.  A few devout faithful pray silently in the pews.  An acolyte looks up from a table at which he sits with a display of relics and such for sale.  But he quickly returns to his business as you don't seem to need anything.

"Gods, I hate this place," Alendar whispers as he enters and stands somewhat close to the pew where Breth sits.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2006)

As the second group comes in Breth looks straight ahead and focuses on one of the faithful praying.  It's obvious that he's paying much more attention to the new group out of the corner of his eye however.

As the silence starts to fill minutes, Breth turns around and focuses on the "wild man"

"Just what do you think you are doing here?  Was it your intention to scare us half out of our wits?  Maybe staring at half dead people is polite where you're from, but it tends to put my neighbors on edge!

"What about you soldier boy?"  He says while addressing the scale-mailed man,  "Are you just along for the fun of it? Or perhaps you thought we'd just politely walk up and ask you the time after your eyes were bugging out at us for half the day!  We have more important things on our minds than worrying about the people leering from the next table.

"Well?  Talk!  We haven't got all night!"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 17, 2006)

"I tried to tell you that you'd be better off explaining yourselves to me.  Oh well.  You'd better let him have the whole story or he's liable to sic that bird on you, too," Boldak says, addressing Viktor.

To Breth he adds, "They did point out that they're from Heironeous' folk.  And that they want to *help* us."


----------



## worthley (Nov 17, 2006)

"I am Viktor, from the church of Heironeous, and this is Alendar.  We have heard of a group investigating the cairns that suffered the tragedy of a lost friend.  We did not intend to be rude or frightening, but we were trying to make sure you are the group we were looking for.  You can surely understand that going up to the wrong person and asking them if they need help because of their deceased friend may cause more problem.  Yet, I digress.  I have been granted permission by my superiors to accompany you in your journies.  What you are doing is making Diamond Lake a safer place to all by removing the dangers that lie in and arround the whispering cairn.  That is the reason I wish to join you."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 17, 2006)

"Their permission, eh?  Well, I hope they gave their leave to tell us what dangers there are as well," responds Boldak with a hopeful look toward Breth.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2006)

"Well, that's a start I guess.  My name is Breth."  He says to the soldier rather gruffly.  

"How about it Alendar?  Are you a Heironeous faithful as well, along for the good times and keeping the cairn an active tomb?"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 17, 2006)

Alexis turns to face the newcomers.  Her eyes are the tell tale red of one who's recently been crying.  Stone faced, she forces a less-than-polite smile and says "Where have you come from?  I doubt a man like you would go unnoticed in a place like this.  How did you come to hear of our happenings?"

She turns, as if to face forward again, but hesitates, turns back to them and continues "I think you fail to see the dangers in this rat hole if you think killing a few wild animals and some possesed spiders is going to make this town safer.  I suppose we're making the cairn where no one has been in 20 years a safer place.  That's quite noble it someone's eyes i'm sure.  Maybe you know something we don't?"


----------



## worthley (Nov 17, 2006)

After a deep breath, Viktor starts his reply to Alexis "A child went missing there long ago.  Many adventurers have entered the cairn and not come out.  A friend of yours died.  I have no doubts that there is more than just spiders and other things you'll find after an hour of travel in the woods.  I don't know what's out there, and I have no intent to harm you.  You should know by the pendant around my neck that everything I am saying is true"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 17, 2006)

As the group talks, Alendar face grows more dejected looking.  "I am not a follower of Heironeous.  My little brother was a friend of Viktor's growing up, you know, since men and elves don't reckon time the same..."  The elf's voice trails off for a moment and he looks a bit sheepish.  "My brother told me that he'd heard about you guys, and thought we could help.  That's all," he says rather gruffly.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 17, 2006)

Boldak looks back at Breth and Alexis, then proceeds to get a big stupid grin on his face. "Well, what good fortune you have!  We actually need some help.  First, we need some help paying for ale," the dwarf mentions in an offhanded way.  "And while we do that, we can discuss how you might be of use in the cairn."

[sblock=ooc]As the conversation finishes, Boldak will head back to the dog, hopefully with the others, and discuss what to expect in the cairn.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 17, 2006)

Alexis lifts her eyes to the ceiling and whispers a silent prayer.  She stands and says  "Your badge and altruism mean little to us...  Your coin buying ale for our troubles will get you much farther.  Lets see what help you can be to us." With that Alexis turns and follows Boldak back to the Ferral Dog.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2006)

As the others leave, Breth takes one more look at the two newcomers.  "I can afford my own ale and won't be demanding your coin, but if you really mean to help we'll be needing to have conversations on what you can expect to see and how you might be able to help defeat it."

With that he follows the other two back to alehouse.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 17, 2006)

Alendar turns to Viktor.  "Well, if anything interesting comes from this, I suppose it will be worth the price of some ale.  Maybe I can win a bit of coin on the old dagger contest."  The elf follows the others to the Feral Dog, digging through his pouch on the way.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 17, 2006)

Boldak becomes quite businesslike after the group returns to the Dog.  He begins explaining the layout and possible dangers of the cairn with the authority of one that is used to navigating the mines and hills outside Diamond Lake, "The entrance is located about 10 minutes from an old mining office.  The terrain is rough, and I wouldn't be surprised if there were more inhabitants.  We've been the only folks around in years, so I don't know if what we've done will be enough to scare off the natural ones, it wasn't enough for the wolves..."

He continues the explanation for a few minutes before concluding with a look in turn to each of his companions, "Alexis here is our walking temple, which is why we didn't take kindly to you running her off.  She's not too bad in a fight, either.  Breth has some magical talent, but as you can see, he's pretty spindly.  No offense, there.  I do my best to stay out of trouble, but I'll back you up if we run into anything else.  All in all, I'd appreciate it if you commit to working together with us if we're to take the risk of letting you come along."

After attempting to recall any details he may have left out, he turns from his makeshift ale mug and bar plate map to Alendar and Viktor to ask, "So, if you're coming with, what can you help us with?"


----------



## worthley (Nov 18, 2006)

Viktor leand back in his chair after taking Boldak's map into memory.  "I understand your concern with possibly bringing dead weight, and having to cope with another loss.  I am a fairly hearty individual, and can deal a mighty blow with my hammer here.  Heironeous may bless me with great holy powers, but only if I prove myself worthy first." 

Viktor grabs his holy symbol as he continues. "I give you my word that I am committed to working with you.  I will not run from battle, and I will not leave any of you stranded.  I swear this to you."

Viktor then waits of a responce, fearing that his words have been taken lightly.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 18, 2006)

While Viktor gives his speech, the others note that Alendar half rolls his eyes.  "As most of my kin, I'm good with a bow.  I have some experience hunting.  While that doesn't mean I could kill monsters, I *am* used to dealing with wolves."

The elf sets a few coins on the table.  "I think it was suggested that we needed to buy a drink to have the pleasure of this audience," he says with perhaps a bit of bitterness in his tone.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 18, 2006)

Boldak looks the two over as they list their talents.  He plays at mock affront when Alendar lays down his coin, but responds promptly, "Don't you worry.  I don't know much about monsters or anything like that either, but this cairn has already proved to hold some interesting things, and if I'm right, and it's as untouched as I believe, we'll be finding what's worth far more than the price of entry."

With that, he snatches up the coins and makes an order at the bar for the group, returning with another smile on his face.

"Ok, now, what else do we need to take care of before we get back out there tomorrow?"

[sblock=Dichotomy]_Ok, now, beard-face.  Settle down.  Just because a couple of folks walk up with exactly what you came to town to find, and everything looks like this cairn is going to hold a fortune, that doesn't mean you can let down your guard.  On the other hand, I certainly am going to enjoy this while it lasts..._[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Boldak will speak with the group throughout the night, and will try to talk some more about tactics, etc., especially those things the group has failed at in the past.  I'd like to assume that he can request that people flank with him, let him scout around, etc.  He'll plan to head back to the cairn tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 18, 2006)

"Trenton had experience with wolves as well, for all the good that did him, but having a way to draw enemies in from a distance would probably be a good idea." 

Breth looks at the pile of coins and replaces half of them with his own, giving the remainder back to Alendar.

"I told you that I could pay my own way, and I believe that I can trust you enough to keep you from having to buy ALL the ale the dwarf can drink.

"So far what we've seen have required vastly different tactics.  With the spiders, getting close to each other was a death warrant, but with the wolves it could help to keep the bastards from surrounding us.  Common weapons were also no good against the spiders, there were just too many of them for a single swipe of a hammer to have any effect.  Fire seemed to work pretty well, and maybe other elements would too.  Overall luck seems to be the most effective tactic, which grates at me plenty...  A solid plan should ALWAYS be more effective than chance!"

[sblock=ooc]As the night goes on Breth tries to refine his plans for facing swarms and wolves with whoever might be listening to him.  As more ale gets consumed, he starts trying to include people from neighboring tables as well.  Boldak's map serves as a starting base to different scenarios and strategies that might be needed in the upcoming days.  
At the mention of returning to the cairn, Breth looks up and states that he could use a little more time to stitch himself up, but that he could be ready with as little as a night's rest.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 19, 2006)

"Well, now, there's something to be said for a little luck.  Besides, my plan for the swarm was quite ingenious, even if it did involve lighting myself on fire," comments Boldak boastfully with what amounts to a leer at Alendar and Viktor, challenging them to dispute his claim.

[sblock=OOC]Still the same plan.  He'll show up in the morning to head out again.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2006)

*Day 5*

[sblock=OOC]In the interest of moving things along, and given that everyone has been checking the site, if not saying anything, I'm going to assume that the group is going to go back to the cairn the next day.  If that's wrong, well, someone should post.

Additionally, feel free to OOC discussion any real details about tactics that your characters may have wanted to talk about.  The only things Alendar would note is that it would be helpful for people to not stand next to bad things (he doesn't have precise shot yet) and that he can be sneaky (but can't see in the dark like Boldak).[/sblock]
As the next day comes, a yet again changed group ventures out to the Whispering Cairn.  With more muscle and more faith, perhaps more luck will also come.

When you reach the cairn's entrance, Alendar holds up his hand to pause the group.  The elf quickly scans the area outside the entrance.  "I'm not certain, but I don't think anything has been here since you left yesterday.  I don't think your wolf came back," he says simply.

As you make your way back inside, the elf's conclusion seems sound.  Aside from the smell starting to come from the two dead wolves' bodies, nothing else seems different from the way you left it.



[sblock=Status]Alexis: 3 damage
Boldak: 1 damage
Breth: 4 damage

Let me know if these are wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 20, 2006)

Breth lights his lantern and makes sure that he is not on the front line as they re-enter the cairn.  As they get to the wolves' corpses, Shavora flies down to scrounge a meal out of anything not too putrid.

"Don't get too distracted there, we could still use your eyes and ears around here."

Breth looks around the new room when they get into it.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 20, 2006)

"We should probably clear these out of the cave, at least," says Boldak with a nod of his head toward the decomposing wolves.  "We don't want some mountain cat to come in for a quick meal while we're looking around.  If someone could see to that, I'll look ahead again, and make sure nothing else has arrived."

As he moves forward he thinks again and turns to Alendar, "Maybe you can follow close behind, so that I'm not left out to dry again."

[sblock=ooc]Boldak with Hide/MS with a left hand rule starting from the wolves den (and any previous meals they may have had?).  He'll search doors, intersections, and room entrances.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 20, 2006)

Breth starts to drag one of the corpses out of the cairn and lets the two non-humans do the search.  Shavora only squawks in protest a couple times.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Unless necessary, Alexis will avoid having to carry a light source.  She'll ready her shield and as soon as they're inside she will draw her morningstar.[/sblock]

Alexis assists in dragging the wolves out of the cave.  As she walks she asks Viktor, "Do you have any knowledge of ancient languages, or specific extra-planar things?  The "mirror" in that alcove has a symbol, which is hauntingly familiar of Air to me, but i can't make any stronger connections.  Perhaps you've studied harder than I or your pendant will grant you some answers."

[sblock=ooc-status]I agree with the damage totals. [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=ooc]Viktor will help carry the wolves out of the cave.  He will also strap his shield on and have is hammer ready as they walk through the cave[/SBLOCK]

Viktor turns to the other humans as he's helping with the wolves "I think we should do more to dispose of these wolves.  It would be best to not have the smell of a free meal draw an unexpected guest as we are making our leave of this place."

He then looks at Alexis and replys "I have not had the opportunity to study many languages or ancient symbols and artifacts.  I am sorry that I could not assist you with understanding what this mirror is.  It does seem to be incredibly out of place here though."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 20, 2006)

Quite disdainfully, Alexis turns away from Viktor "I guess I can't say that i'm suprised."

"Burning these bodies is probably a good idea however.  Who knows what they would attract in their current state. Breth, could I use the flame from your lantern for a moment."

Alexis will try to burn the bodies with a mix of oil and whatever grass/woody things are around the entrance.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 20, 2006)

Upon noting that he can no longer hear the clanking of armor and loud obnoxious voices behind him, Boldak returns to the entrance after searching only the wolve's room.

"I didn't mean that we needed to stop and have a bonfire.  Hurry up with that, already; I'm anxious to see what this place holds."
[sblock=ooc]He'll continue after that.  As before, with sword in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2006)

As the wolves remains are dealt with while Boldak and Alendar look around, it seems that there are no immediate threats in the area.

The central hallway opens into the large chamber where Boldak first encountered the wolves.  It has wings leading both east and west.  Across the chamber to the north yawns a twenty-foot-wide open arch draped from top to bottom in translucent cobwebs.  An eerie green light flickers from beyond the webs, casting strang shadows about this room.  The place smells of animal spoor and wet fur.

To the west, three shorts stairs lead to a wide marble dais, but the far end of the wing is obscured by darkness.

Huge slabs of masonry and irregular piles of scattered debris choke the eastern wing, giving the appearance of complete collapse.

The sibilant, almost human whispers present in the passage become a chorus in this massive chamber, eerily echoing off the walls.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, no time to post anymore now.  But that should give you something to talk about at least.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 20, 2006)

As he awaits the lighting of the wolves, the dwarf explains what he saw inside to the others.

"One of the hallways has caved in, I didn't see anything strange about it, it's probably just old.  Another is covered in cobwebs and has some light coming from behind it, I imagine that's what we saw when we first entered the cave.  Whatever's back there hasn't moved in a while, though, or the cobwebs wouldn't be so thick."  At the thought of cobwebs, he spits, "Of course, spiders might be bad enough.

"I say we check out the last passage first, as it's unobstructed, and looks like it might bear more signs of intelligent fashionings."
[sblock=ooc]Boldak will check out the steps and dias, searching as I noted before.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2006)

A wide dais spanning the back half of the western wing calls attention to a faded fresco upon the south, west, and north walls.  From a vantage point at the center of the dais, the wall painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven short hallways radiating outward from a central point.  A chain dangles from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a gleaming colored lantern.  Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, and violet.

While Boldak examines the west wing, Alendar keeps watch in the central hall.  "I think there are steps down on the other side of the webs," the elf says as he examines them.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 20, 2006)

Shavora sits on Breth's shoulder as the wolves are ignited muttering about the "..waste of perfectly good food."

Upon getting his lantern back, Breth walks into the cairn and approaches the cobwebbed entrance.  As he tilts his lantern to light the webs he says, "That should take care of those for the meantime at least."

He then climbs the dais and takes a good look around at the frescoes.  "I bet these practically looked real when they were new.  I wouldn't be surprised if someone mistook them for a passage way once or twice.  I bet that would have left a mark."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 20, 2006)

After Boldak spends some time poking around the fresco, he walks back to the others, running his fingers along the realistic facade.  "Well, I still can't make much of it.  I don't see how this relates to that frame, but it sure fits in the 'strange' theme.

"Nothing has come after us yet, so I suppose there's not too much to worry about down here," the dwarf mumbles as he procedes to search the steps on the other side of the fried silk.
[sblock=ooc]He'll continue onward after searching the steps, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2006)

In the increased light that accompanies the flare of the webs, you suddenly realize that the eastern passage is, in fact, not completely blocked by rubble.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 21, 2006)

Boldak continues on past the stairs, but as he does so, he motions toward the wall with his free hand, bringing the opening to the attention of the others.
[sblock]Boldak will still investigate the light source first.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 21, 2006)

Viktor will attemp to move quietly to Boldak, with the skill of a blind bull covered in bells.  There he awaits further directions.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 21, 2006)

Alexis stays close to Breth once Boldak begins his searching.  In the fresco room, she takes special attention to anything overtly religious.  Visibly stumped, she hums quietly for a moment and then looks around and blushes sheepishly.  From them she focuses on the darkness where she thinks Boldak is, tense and slightly jumpy.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 21, 2006)

Breth takes his lantern over towards the eastern opening to see if he can determine anything without going in.  He keeps an eye on the others, following them when they go further down the stairs.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2006)

The mostly collapsed eastern wall has a gap about 10 feet wide in the center.  The gap is not very tall, however.  One would need to get on their knees and crawl through to the other side.  Breth can also sense a foul stench from the small passage.

The rest of the group moves through the passage behind Boldak.  After searching and scouting, it seems that there is no immediate danger.

A wide stairway descends into an immense domed chamber.  Several short tunnels branch from the room in all directions, extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls.  At the terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high ceiling.  Five of the chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at all.  Opposite the entry stairs, a bright green lantern containing what looks like a torch casts a weird, murky light about the room.  Countless chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chamber's domed ceiling reflect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow.  The dome starts about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex about thirty feet over the center of the room.

Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus.  A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests passively upon the sarcophagus lid.  Unlike the rest of the tomb, this room is completely silent.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 21, 2006)

"Now this is more like it.  I wonder what someone needs to do to get buried in a place like this..." wonders Boldak aloud.

Turning back to the entrance, he questions Breth, "Did you see anything in that hole?  I'll take a look if you like."
[sblock=ooc]Boldak is going to search around quite a bit more and see if there are any interesting things about the area, sarcophogus, etc.  He'll start, though, by exploring the whole in the rubble.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 21, 2006)

"My god.  What a strange thing to be buried in the side of a hill.  Spider webs mean spiders though. They should burn well.... We should make sure we have a clear exit out of there before we get too involved.

"Boldak, you may want to have a look under there" pointing to the eastern passage and wrinkling her nose. "Though i have a very strong suspiscion you're not going to find anything we'll be happy to see." She smiles but grips her morningstar that much tighter.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2006)

Alendar bends over and examines the floor north of the archway.  "That webbing is a good sign.  There are also no tracks in the dust here.  Nothing's been here in awhile."



[sblock=OOC]For clarity...
1: The old bedroll
2: The mirror-like thing
3: The archway to the stairs descending into the next room
4: The fresco[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Might as well do the searching...  or start it anyway.[/sblock]
Boldak crawls through the hole into what was obviously the wolves' den.  It is absolutely rank with the smell of wild animals.  Irregular piles of rubble litter the floor, as do hundreds of bones and bone fragments from past meals.  While most seem to belong to animals, some are unmistakably humanoid.
[sblock=mn]In the northern part of the den, Boldak finds an old leather backpack half-buried under a pile of bones.  Inside is an elaborate lantern of indigo metal inset with indigo glass panes.

On the other side of the room, the dwarf finds an intricately carved armband of obvious elven craftsmanship, bearing a repeating leaf motif.

Finally, just as Boldak is about to head back out, he finds in the rubble what appears to be a marble index finger cracked off a statue.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 22, 2006)

Boldak emerges from the rubble on his hands and knees, reeking of rotted bones.  "Well, I *think* that was worth it. Tell me what this is, will you," he says as he rises from the cavern floor and deftly tosses an armband to Breth.  He is also dragging a tattered leather pack behind him, and he diggs something out of it as he walks toward the stairs.

"I think this matches the others," says the dwarf, holding up an indigo lantern in one hand.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2006)

Breth catches the armband and examines it closely.  "Hmmm, interesting find..."  If it looks like a good idea, he'll cast detect magic, making sure to take a look at the lantern as well.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 22, 2006)

The armband that Breth holds is an intricately carved armband of obvious elven craftsmanship, bearing a repeating leaf motif.  Boldak awaits the mage's examination before walking toward the sarcophagus.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2006)

If the detect magic yields no information, Breth will toss the armband to Alendar.  "What do you take on that?"


----------



## worthley (Nov 22, 2006)

Viktor looks around the room, pretending to help search for anything that might help, but fully knows he wouldn't be the one to spot anything.  When Breth looks up after examining the armband Viktor asks "Does that tell us anything?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2006)

While both are of good craftsmanship, neither the lantern nor the armband radiate magic.  Alendar studies the armband.  "It definately looks like the work of my kin, but I don't know anything more than that.  We could ask the jeweler, what's his name... that gnome with the store.  Or maybe some of the elves in town would pay a better price."  The elf shrugs.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2006)

"Let me look at that again..."  Shavora lands on Breth's shoulder while he studies the armband carefully once more.

[sblock=Dichotomy]appraise +3 from Shavora[/sblock]
[sblock=Worthley]post![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2006)

Boldak returns to the domed chamber to the sarcophagus in the center.  The lid bears a white stone relief of a tall figure cloaked in a simple garment of flowing cloth.  It's difficult to say why, exactly, but the outfit conjures thoughts of ancient times.  The figure at first looks human, but a cursory examination shows that it is about 7 feet tall, is completely hairless, and is of indeterminate sex.  Its arms and hands rest at its side.  The left hand curls upon itself in a fist, but the right is placed palm up, with the thumb turned in and all but the index finger held parallel to the arm.  The index finger has been broken off.

The figure wears a scarab-like amulet around its neck, inscribed with a glyph of some sort.
[sblock=Ti]Breth can tell that it is a personal glyph of some powerful elemental entity.  The letter seems likely to be a name or other reference to a single individual, and the letterform looks akin to an ancient glyph-language called Vaati, which some unorthodox scholars consider the original written form of Auran.[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (arcana) check: 20+4=24
And you place the value of the armband at 70 gold.[/sblock][/sblock]
The sarcophagus itself rests upon a raised platform that is carved in the shape of an arrow.  The tip is aligned with the head of the figure on the lid.  The arrow points to the west.

Boldak searches the sarcophagus, but finds nothing amiss on it.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 22, 2006)

Boldak reaches the sarcophagus and immediately turns to the others with a grin on his face and holds up his hand in what appears to be a profane gesture.  Moments later, it's clear that the gesture is not his own, but is rather cause by the fact that he is holding a stone likeness of a finger, which he proceeds to fit to the missing digit on the carved figure.

"It seems that this place becomes more interesting by the minute," he comments after he has satisfied himself with the fit of the finger.  "What do you make of all of these artifacts?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2006)

"What did you two think that mirror was all about again?" Breth asks Alexis and Boldak.  "Near as I can figure this glyph is an ancient form of Auran, the language of the plane of air."

Breth looks at the rest of the statue and then at the arrow.  His eyes follow it to the west where he walks to examine the alcove.  Unless distracted, he will then walk clockwise around the room looking into each alcove.


----------



## worthley (Nov 22, 2006)

As the others search the room, Viktor stays almost in one place.  He seems to have an inate ability to be in someone's path as they try to pass, which ends up to look like a quite aukward dance as they try to get past each other, repeatedly moving in the same direction.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 22, 2006)

"Well, Alexis mentioned that it was reminicent of something about elemental Air.  She could probably explain it better..." Boldak replies.  "But in any case, that certainly leads to a theme of some sort here.  Do you suppose we should try to place these lanterns in the same order they were in the fresco?"

Walking around the room and continuing with the search deaper into the alcoves, Boldak turns and comments again, "Well, we're still one short in any case.  Maybe it's in some other creature's den."
[sblock=OOC]Since it appears that the party is at a dead end, Boldak will take his time searching around here in the alcove room, hoping to find some hidden door, or missing clue.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 22, 2006)

"Actually Boldak, that's all i can really say about the mirror.  It's definitely reminiscent of the air element, but it's either very old or very obscure." 

Alexis turns a full circle looking at each of the alcoves, and then walks to the sarcophagus. "I just hope it isn't on the other side of that colapsed tunnel near the enterance.  Is there any means to get into this?  Perhaps its inside.  Let's get the lanterns we have setup as in the fresco."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis will attempt to do just that.  She'll also inspect the torch lighting the green lantern.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 23, 2006)

As Boldak fit the finger he found onto the bas-relief figure, it appears that it is the finger missing from it.  When in place, the index finger curves underneath the thumb.[sblock=OOC]For clarity, the finger wasn't straight and then magically curved after in place.  Rather it is curved, and, when in place, curves under the thumb.[/sblock]

Breth examines each of the hallways extending from the central chamber.

Directly west, the tunnel ends with a chain dangling above the floor with an orange lantern hanging from it.  Both the metal and the glass of the lantern are of the orange color.

In the northwest, north, northeast, east, southeast, and southwest tunnels Breath finds a yellow lantern, green lantern with torch in it, blue lantern, no lantern, violet lantern, and no lantern, respectively.

When Alexis inspects the north tunnel with the green lantern, she finds that the light comes from a torch placed inside the lantern.  None of the lanterns have a wick or resevoir for oil.  Each appears to have a place for a torch.  The torch in the green lantern seems to give off light but no heat.  It is obviously an everburning torch.

When Breth inspects the northeast tunnel, he finds a skeleton in a heap on the floor.  Several of the bones are crushed, as if whoever it is died from a great fall.

In the tunnel with the green lantern, both Breth and Alexis find that there is a 5-foot-diameter circle carved into the floor, directly beneath the hanging lantern (or where it would be, in the case of those missing).  Closer seach of the other tunnels shows that this is true for each of them.

During this time, while Boldak is generall scouting the area, he turns up nothing.  Likewise, Alendar also scans the area, but he appears to find nothing of any greater interest.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 23, 2006)

When Breth finishes his circuit of the alcoves he returns to the skeleton.  After looking at the bones for a bit, he looks up.  Shavora lands on his shoulder and looks up as well.

[sblock=Dichotomy]alright so we both know that there's a hole up there, if Shavora thinks that there is enough room for her to safely fly up, she'll fly until she can't see.  Ravens have low-light vision and a 4 foot wingspan.  Breth will urge utmost caution through the empathic link.  If she comes to the surface she will return through the same hole.  When she returns she will try to impart what she saw to Breth quietly.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 23, 2006)

"What the hells!!" Alexis exclaims when the newly reattached finger folds itself up.

Looking to Boldak and Alendar she continues. "This place is wonderfully odd.  We're fairly certain there aren't any other exits, yes? At least not obvious ones."

"This room and the fresco seem linked.  I think the fresco is the key. I'm going to take a second look." 

[sblock=ooc]Alexis is going to double check positions of lanterns, color order, whether all the lanterns in the picture are lit, etc etc.  Essentially checking the room in an attempt to make the other look as much like this one as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 23, 2006)

[sblock=Ti]With her low-light vision, Shavora can see that the ceiling in the blue tunnel is higher than the others: 50 feet rather than 40.  But it does, in fact, still end at the ceiling.  However, when the raven flies up, at the top of the shaft she sees a passage leading to the northeast.  Shavora can't see more than a few feet down the passage, though.[/sblock]
As Alexis checks the fresco in the other room, it seems that the lanterns are in the same order they probably would be in the larger chamber (ROYGBIV) starting from the southwest and going clockwise, if two weren't missing.  All the lanterns have light in them.  Presuming that you attempt to do so, the indigo lantern can fairly easily be placed on the end of the chain in the east tunnel.  You'd need one torch for each lantern to make them all lit.  But even so, there is still one missing.


----------



## worthley (Nov 23, 2006)

Viktor takes his pack off, and reaches in.  He pulls out 5 torches and asks "Do you think these will be of some help"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 23, 2006)

A bit frustrated with the lack of new information, Boldak returns to the middle of the room and calls the others over, "It seems there are a number of interesting things about this place: these lanterns, the circles in the floor underneath them, and this arrow shaped thing.  The dead body gets me, too.  I'd say we need to investigate all of them to get any more treasure out of this place."

At this he looks around at the others as a way to solicit their ideas about how to proceed.  He also voices his own oppinion, "That fellow fell from somewhere.  I could probably try climbing up the chain to see what's to be found.  The sarcophagus points to one alcove, but they all seem the same.  I'd think that there would be something special about the alcove it pointed to, but I see no difference.  Perhaps we should light that lantern first.  If there is still no difference,  perhaps we can rotate the arrow to point at other alcoves.  Why don't you try that while I look up there," the dwarf suggests.  He proceeds to do just that, though with great caution.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 23, 2006)

As Boldak approaches the Blue alcove, Breth and Shavora turn to him.  "The ceiling in here is about 10 feet higher than the other ceilings.  Shavora tells me that there is a passage extending northeast at the top, but she couldn't see very far down it.

Breth walks to the middle of the room and looks at the sarcophagus.

"Lighting the torches before we can find all of the lanterns would probably be a waste.  Has anyone checked to see if there is something under our stone "man" there?  No?  Well let's have a look then."

He then tries to lift the lid of the sarcophagus.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 23, 2006)

"Even better," says Boldak with a wink at Breth.  He proceeds to dig out his rope and questions the others, "Does anyone have any more climbing equipment?"

In response to Breth's comments, he opines, "It would indeed be a waste to light all but one, but I'd definitely suggest moving the everburning torch to the western alcove before disturbing the locals."
[sblock=ooc]He'll try climbing the chain, using the best tools he can get.  He'll anchor a knotted rope at the top if it looks like the others might need to come up as well.  I'd hope he can take 10.  If it seems very difficult at first, he'll take off his armor.  After finding out a bit of what's at the top, he'll check with the others about their progress with the lanterns, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2006)

"Hmmm, you might have a point in case the arrow is some clue."

Breth moves the torch to the yellow lantern, and then goes to the sarcophagus again.


----------



## worthley (Nov 24, 2006)

"I don't have any equipment" replies Viktor to Boldak.  He then moves over to Breth, "Lets leave disturbing the dead to out absolute last option.  That includes clearing out the caved in area"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2006)

"I'm not planning on disturbing him, I just want to see if he's got a lamp in there with him."

Breth opens the sarcophagus.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ti, you said yellow, but I think you meant orange, since that is the way the arrow is pointed.  Let me know if I'm mistaken.[/sblock]
After much discussion, Breth moves the everburning torch from the green lantern to the orange lantern.  Aside from the fact that glass and shiny metal in the domed ceiling now reflect orange light, there appears to be no other change.

Boldak makes his way to the blue tunnel, and Alendar follows him.  "In case you need a boost," the elf says jokingly.  The dwarf climbs up the thick chain.  Forty feet up, he finds another tunnel extending to the northeast.
[sblock=mn]A thin passage extends into shawos to the northeast.  Perhaps seventy feet away, the passage ends in what looks like an enormous stone human face, its mouth open in an angry scream.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Breth returns to the sarcophagus, and over Viktor's objections, opens it.  As he slides the lid, a burst of flame erupts and burns him, but only slightly.

Unfortunately, after that is done, there appears to be nothing at all inside the sarcophagus, not even a body.
[SBLOCK=OOC]Boldak's climb check: take 10+6=16, success
Breth reflex save: 14+2=16, success; 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 24, 2006)

"Hmmm" Viktor replies arrogantly to the flames.  He then turns up to where Boldak went "What have you found"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2006)

Breth jumps back patting down the smoldering bits of himself.  "Well that could have been more fruitful.

"Are you having any more luck up there?"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 24, 2006)

"I'm not sure that it leads anywhere, but there's an interesting carving," Boldak calls down to the others.  "It probably wouldn't hurt to have some company up here if I'm to check it out, just in case."
[sblock=OOC]He'll lower his rope to let others climb up more easily if they want to.  In any case, he'll search the passage and the carving.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2006)

"If you're ok with lantern light I could probably come up to help."

As Breth is speaking, Shavora flies up and perches on the end of the tunnel.  "Can't see far." she says as she cocks her head at Boldak.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 24, 2006)

"That should be not problem, in fact I might need some light to see if the colored patterns continue."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Worthley told me to take over for Viktor for a couple days.  I'll try to keep any such NPCing minimal.[/sblock]
Alendar calls up to Boldak from the bottom of the chain.  "I'll come up too.  Viktor," the elf calls back to the central area, "you probably don't want to take off your armor and climb up.  See if you can move that arrow.  Boldak's idea is a good one."  As Boldak prepares the rope, the elf quickly returns to the central chamber, and leaves his own lit lantern for Viktor (and Alexis?) before climbing up.

Between Boldak's rope and the chain, it is a simple feat for Breth and Alendar to get to the tunnel.  A thin passage extends into shadows to the northeast. Perhaps seventy feet away, the passage ends in what looks like an enormous stone human face, its mouth open in an angry scream.

Meanwhile, Viktor closes the lid of the sarcophagus and attempts to push it counter-clockwise.  After a few attempts, it seems obvious that it won't turn that way.  The faithful servant of Heironeous pushes in the other direction, and after about half a minute, the dais rotates one "click" and stops in place with the arrow pointing toward the northwest tunnel with the yellow lantern.  Viktor and Alexis hear a low rumbling from underneath them, but from where they stand in the middle of the chamber, the pair cannot see anything.

After Breth and Alendar join Boldak at the top, Boldak begins to examine the tunnel and Alendar closely follows behind.  At about the same time, the elf and the dwarf point toward several long scratch marks on the floor, as if something had been dragged.  "I have no idea what to make of that," Alendar flatly states.
[sblock=OOC]Climb checks, with the rope, chain, and taking 10, Alendar and Breth automatically succeed.
Viktor STR checks: 3+2=5, fail; 3+2=5, fail; 5+2=7, fail; 14+2=16, success
And, of course some search checks for which I'm not telling results...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 24, 2006)

"I'm not sure that's done anything Viktor." Alexis looks disdainfully at Viktor and turns to the pile of broken bones. 

Alexis calls up the shaft, "Anything?  The sarcophagus turns, but nothing seems to happen.  Perhaps we should pivot it all the way to you?"  And she looks at the pile of bones, then up the chain and back to the pile of bones.  "On second thought, perhaps you should come down here first."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 24, 2006)

"Something to do with the body below, perhaps?" Boldak muses.  Hearing the rumbling, he turns back and comments, "What are they getting into?  Well... let me just continue here..."

The dwarfs face contorts in concentration as he examines the joints between wall and floor, and follows the scratches along the passage.  As he approaches the end of the hall, he straightens and regards the screaming face with a mock look of fright before having a closer look at the carving.

[sblock=OOC]I think Boldak would like to take 20 searching the face.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 25, 2006)

"Can you see into the back of the alcove itself?"  Breth yells down.  

He bends down to more closely examine the scratches.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 25, 2006)

Boldak continues down the tunnel with Alendar behind him.  The dwarf carefully examines the floor, but, unfortunately, he misses a critical detail until too late.  About 60 feet down the tunnel, 10 feet from the face, the dwarf steps on a pressure plate in the floor.

Suddenly, the face seems to come alive.  A terrible wind erupts from its wailing mouth.  Simultaneously, the face's eyes beginning spinning in patterns of the rainbow, though orange is noticably absent in the pattern.  While both elf and dwarf resist the magic, Breth becomes entralled with the pattern.

The wind is quickly gaining intensity, and and the scratch marks suddenly take on a new meaning.

"Gods!  We need help!" Alendar shouts to the others.  Alexis and Viktor hear his voice, which is immediately followed by howling wind coming from their position.  The whispering in the cairn quickly becomes a scream.  The elf begins running back down the tunnel, but quickly stops when he reaches Breth's frozen form.  The elf stares in horror at Boldak.
[sblock=OOC]Alendar: 12+1=13, success
Boldak: 18+2=20, success
Breth: 1!, fail; _held_

Init:
Breth: 22
Alendar: 16
Boldak: 10

First round
Breth: tries to save against being _held_ again; 7+2=9, fail
Alendar: moves back to Breth[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 25, 2006)

Shavora pecks at Breth's head.  "Wake up!"  If this doesn't yield any result she'll catch the wind and fly out of the tunnel.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 25, 2006)

"Not again!" shouts Boldak at the click of the floor tile.  He immediately runs for the rope and climbs back down as fast as he can.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak will perform any acrobatics necessary to catch on to the rope and/or chain when, if his belief is correct, the wind blows him out of the tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 25, 2006)

"The colors!  They're so pretty!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 25, 2006)

As the force of the wind grows stronger, Boldak quickly makes his escape and starts down the rope.  Fortunately, with the knotted rope and the chain, his safe descent is assured.

Exercising sheer force of will, Breth throws off the effects of the magic.  Seeing that Breth has snapped out of it, Alendar quickly makes his own escape.

The wind, propelled by some great force, increases in velocity.  As Boldak an Alendar continue their descents, Breth begins to run to the rope.  But the gale at his back throws Breth to the floor, he picks himself up and runs to the edge of the passage.

The wind's force increases still more, but Breth, astoundingly, holds his footing.  He clamours for the rope and climbs down.

Even from the safety at the bottom of the passage, the hurricane-force winds roar around the group.  You can hear that when the wind blows through the other parts of the cairn, the whispers sound like shouts.  The cacophany continues for a full 10 minutes before the wind finally dies down.

And now there seems little question about the fate that befell the body you found...
[sblock=OOC]Wind increases to "severe"; Breth's lantern doesn't blow out
Boldak: climbs down; can't fail
Breth: attempts to save; 20!, success
Alendar: runs back to the rope; begins climbing, can't fail
Viktor: runs toward NE passage
Boldak: climbs down more
Alexis: does something; I decided not to wait, since there's nothing immediate she can do to help
Wind increases to "windstorm"; Breth's lantern STILL doesn't go out
Breth: fort save against wind, 9+3=12, fail; knocked prone; stands up; runs for chain
Everyone else: climbs down or does something that can't help Breth
Wind increases to "hurricane"; Breth's lantern goes out
Breth: fort save against wind; 17+3=20, SUCCESS; climbs some down the rope

Init:
Breth: 22
Alendar: 16
Viktor: 13
Boldak: 10
Alexis: 7[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 25, 2006)

After making his way to the center of the cavern again, Boldak addresses the rest of the group, "I have to apologize.  I've been quite the failure as a scout so far..."

He looks about again and says, "Hopefully I can make up for it later, or in other ways.  Speaking of which, did you ever examine the alcove after moving the sarcophagus?"
[sblock=OOC]Boldak goes and does that.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 26, 2006)

"Finding all of the lanterns suddenly seems like a much better idea."  Breth follows Boldak to the center room.  "Nothing a couple of days rest can't patch up.  I'm still breathing here for the most part."

As Boldak searches the yellow alcove, Breth sits slumped against the sarcophagus.

"Maybe we should keep moving the everburning torch as we turn this?"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 26, 2006)

"That seems a good plan, Breth," says Boldak to the idea of moving the torch.  "I'd also agree that we should try lighting all of these as soon as possible, so we can examine that passage a bit more safely."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 26, 2006)

As Boldak examines the northwest passage, Alendar quickly retrieves the everburning torch and follows him.  The circular stone at the end of the tunnel has been pushed up.  Now there is a five-foot-diameter cylinder protruding about eight feet up from the floor.  The side of the cylinder facing forward is open, revealing a small empty chamber, about large enough for a person to fit inside.

Alendar gives Boldak a quizically look.  "What have we gotten ourselves into?" he muses.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 26, 2006)

"I don't suppose that would work for all of these circles?  I suppose if it comes up it must go down to somewhere.  Unless it was storage for other bodies.  If it does go down somewhere, we would have to leave someone up here to move the arrow back and forth."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 26, 2006)

Boldak walks around the elevator while thinking, then remarks, "I don't relish the thought of sending someone off alone in this thing, assuming it even moves down.  Let's try turning the arrow back, and if that works, we'll at least have something we know we can repeat."

The dwarf returns to the sarcophagus and attempts to turn it back in the hopes that it will send the cylinder back down.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 26, 2006)

With the help of the others, Boldak attempts to rotate the arrow back.  However, after a couple of minutes with all of you pushing, it seems readily apparent that the arrow-dais won't budge that direction.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 26, 2006)

Boldak thinks for a long moment, then returns to do a more thourough examination of the elevator.  He searches the inside and examines the whole to see if he can determine how it might work.

"Well, we certainly can't send someone off alone down this thing.  Let's keep turning the arrow to see if we can at least reset it by turning a complete circle.  Move the torch, first."
[sblock=ooc]Oh, I guess he searches the elevator first.  Then he does that.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 26, 2006)

Boldak searches the cylinder.  From the outside, he doesn't find anything of note.  But as soon as the dwarf steps inside, thin doors snap shut, sliding from the sides.  As the others watch, but sooner than they can react, the now-closed cylinder drops into the floor, the cap stopping flush with the floor.
[sblock=mn]The cylinder continues moving down, relatively quickly, for about five seconds or so.  When it stops, the doors slide open.

The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above.  Nearly a dozen androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if they are paying homage to the viewer.  Many extend their hands in adoration, their faces awash in adulation.  Several of the statues lack hands, heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet to the south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved arch.  Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block obscures most of the passage.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 26, 2006)

"This is quite the puzzle.  Let me know what needs to be done, or when to help move the arrow, and I'll get on it."  Remaks Viktor, confused by the situation at hand.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 26, 2006)

[sblock=Di]In the hopes that his entry will go unnoticed, Boldak becomes silent rather than calling out to his companions.  As stealthily as he can, he begins to look around, searching the elevator itself and the surrounding area in order to find a way back up.  If he finds nothing in this chamber, he'll continue through the arch.

OOC: Could I have something to tie together the up and downstairs so I know which direction I'm walking in?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 27, 2006)

"Wha..." Alexis stares at the place where Boldak was standing.  

Shaking her head and cursing under her breath, she moves to Breth.  "Let me heal you some.  We'll need your strength, or at least your assistance."

"Alendar, Look at the floor around where he disappeared, I suspect we'll find nothing of interest, but we should look."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis cast CLW on Breth[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=mn][sblock=OOC]I'll get you something when I get home.  The archway is west of the elevator.  This entry chamber your are in is roughly 20' by 20'.[/sblock]
Just after Boldak exits the elevator, the doors slide closed once more and it shoots up the shaft.  After looking around, the dwarf finds a button inset into the wall near the elevator shaft.[sblock=OOC]Do you keep on searching in more detail?  Nothing else of interest is immediately apparent.[/sblock][/sblock]
Alendar opens his mouth to reply to Alexis, but he is cut off as the rumbling noise from below comes back.  The cylinder reemerges from the floor and the doors slide open.  However, Boldak is not to be seen.

Alendar mutters an offensive expletive and his mouths drops open.
[sblock=OOC]I'll get you the CLW results later tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=di]After finding the button, Boldak finishes the rest of the chamber, but does not move on.  He does what he can to determine the nature of the button, and if it as it seems (that it calls the elevator) he tries to use it to return up.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 27, 2006)

"Son of a...!  This can't be good, someone needs to get down there with him!  I have fire if any of those bug's are down there with him."

Breth dashes towards the cylinder's open doors. 

"Follow as quickly as you can!  All of you!"

With that he ducks into the doorway.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy]As soon as Breth enters the chamber, he grabs a flask of Alchemist's Fire from his pack.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 27, 2006)

"Breth.... NO!" Alexis shouts feebly after Breth.  

A quick look to Viktor and Alendar and Alexis makes her way to the alcove.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis will wait for the elevator to come back.  Presuming it does' she'll get in[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 27, 2006)

Viktor runs to get in front of Breth to stop him from entering the cylinder.  "Wait, let's not get hasty.  Maybe we should send Shavora down there first.  She is much less likely to be an obvious target, and Boldak will recognize her.  Then she can let us know if it's safe to go down there, and what Boldak's situation is.  There is no reason to forefit another life if we rush into this."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ignoring Viktor's plea, and reaching the cylinder before Viktor can stop him, Breth enters and the doors slide shut.  Just as before, the device sinks into the floor.[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume that Alexis and Viktor both follow; o3 already said Alexis will.[/sblock]
One by one each of you enters the cylinder, and as you do, the doors close.  You feel the enclosure drop somewhat quickly.  It stops after 5 or 6 seconds, and the doors slide open.  As you each exit what is now obviously an elevator, the doors shut again and the contraption rises back up the shaft.  And waiting for you, in no immediate danger, are the companions that came down before you.  Breth had apparently caught Boldak in the middle of examining the area.

The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above. Nearly a dozen androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if they are paying homage to the viewer. Many extend their hands in adoration, their faces awash in adulation. Several of the statues lack hands, heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet to the west, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved arch. Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block obscures most of the passage.



[sblock=OOC]Init: Breth 15+2=17; Viktor 7+0=7

mn, I gave the wrong cardinal direction to you before.  It is because they wrote it incorrectly in the adventure, most likely because the idiots had printed the map with East at the top (because they are MORONS).

The CLW from earlier healed 3 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 27, 2006)

Breth bursts out of the doorway with his Alchemist's Fire held ready.

"Boldak!

After a quick look around the room, he hastily lowers the flask and sighs.  "You're alone!  I was worried something might have made you it's lunch.  Or was trying to get through all the gristle at least.

"Big rock there.  Do you think it's to keep people out or something worse in?"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 28, 2006)

"First things first, my friend," says Boldak to Breth.

He begins to flourish his cloak as he walks toward the wall, but the elevator appears again.  After the third time this happens, he appears quite flustered and finally trudges over to the button and presses it without any ado.

Turning back to the others, no matter the result of his experiment, he continues, "Well, I certainly didn't expect that ride.  As to your question, I haven't had a chance to look very well.  Let me do that."
[sblock=OOC]Search the room for real now, especially the rock (I didn't understand what was meant by that before).  Especially see if it was the after effects of a trap, or something of that sort (unusual stonework = +2?) and get what view I can of the passage behind it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 28, 2006)

As Boldak had already surmised, when he presses a button inset in the wall near the shaft, the elevator comes down.  After a few moments, the doors close again, and the elevator rises back up.  Surprisingly, the whole contraption seems to only be riding on air.  There is now sign of any mechanism whatsoever.

The large stone slab is approximately 8' by 10'.  There is a small gap above the slab where one might be able to squeeze through what can been seen of the archway.  One would need to climb atop the slab to get a look through.  While it is quite large, it is, perhaps, possible for the group to push it over.

As Boldak closely examines the area, his luck has improved.  He finds that the slab rests upon a pressure plate.  Other than that, the room seems empty.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 28, 2006)

"Well, since we're down here we might as well see if we can get through that door."

Breth walks up to the slab and braces to push.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 28, 2006)

"WAIT!"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 28, 2006)

Boldak walks over to his overzealous friend and eases him away from the stone.  "I don't think you'll be able to move that by yourself.  Besides, there's a preasure plate underneath the stone.  If we move it, we will set off whatever the stone is keeping at bay," says the dwarf.  "I'd have expected the stone itself to be an already sprung trap, but it appears it awaits its removal in order to spring.  Let me see if I can do anything about it; if not, we may need to take another route."

Boldak looks about for something with which to jam the plates and settles upon some of the broken off bits of statue.  
[sblock=OOC]DD: 6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 28, 2006)

Boldak attempts to finesse the plate in various ways with what tools he has.  On his first attempt he doesn't get his rigging to work.  The second time, the dwarf nearly makes it work, but he doesn't quite make it.  But, at least, the plate stays secure.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 28, 2006)

Boldak throws his tools against the wall in frustration.  "Gah!"

He turns to the others and says, "I know that I can get this.  You might all want to get back upstairs first, though... in case I mess up."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 28, 2006)

"Absolutely not. He can not stay here alone."

"Viktor and Breth, go back up. I'll stay here and help as needed.  We will get you once we are sure it's safe."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 28, 2006)

Alendar shakes his head at Alexis.  "Someone should stay, in case something happens, but it shouldn't be you.  If something bad happens, whoever is down here will need your help, I think.  But if that bad something happens to you, none of us could help you."  The elf pauses unconfortably for a moment.  "I can stay."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 28, 2006)

Crossing her arms, Alexis leans defiantly against the wall. "No.  If he needs my help, he will need it immediately.  Stay if you wish, but I will NOT abandon him."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 28, 2006)

Without argument, Alendar shrugs his shoulders, and pushes the button he saw Boldak press.  The elevator drops back down, and the elf quickly departs.  But just before he steps inside, he nods to Breth.  "You're likely to die if anything happens."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 28, 2006)

Breth lets loose an impish grin.  "I'd tell you that I trust you with my life, but I worry that I've just about used up my luck and I'll need the little I have left for whatever is on the other side of that rock.

He pushes the button, says, "I'll give 2 minutes," and steps into the elevator.

[sblock=ooc]Breth will start counting when he gets to the top.  If Viktor comes up he will sigh loudly and start counting again.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 28, 2006)

Viktor looks at the dwarf, "Don't get too far ahead.  We'll be back down in two minutes."  He then heads into the cylinder and heads back up to the room.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 28, 2006)

Alexis watches the elevator raise for the final time and looks questioningly at the rock, "Well then, we'd best get this over with.  Can I help somehow?"

[sblock=ooc]Assuming there isn't anything Boldak asks her to do, Alexis will as far from the rock as possible, but such that she'll hopefully be able to see  little way down the hallway she presumes is behind it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 29, 2006)

After all of the discussion, planning, and waiting for the elevator to rise and fall each time, the end result is anti-climactic.  Boldak sets to work once more, but this time the dwarf easily breaks the mechanism working the plate.  Unless there was something he missed, any trap that was there will function no more.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 29, 2006)

Boldak turns to Alexis and triumphantly flips the pronged tool he is holding a few times.  When the congratulations he is awaiting do not immediately follow he says, "It's done.  Can't you tell?  Now get those big lugs back down here to push over the damn rock."

As the others return, the dwarf continues his usual scouting down the hall, and is careful to inform the others where not to step after the rock is toppled.


----------



## worthley (Nov 29, 2006)

As Viktor comes back down, and is obviously surprised by the lack of a situation.  "Quite the skillful job.  Next time I should stick around to watch you work."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 29, 2006)

"I knew you'd manage, now let's see about knocking this rock over."

Breth walks up to the slab and braces to push.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 29, 2006)

Smiling proudly after realizing he'd done what he set-out to do, Alexis replies, "I always knew you'd come in handy." 

As the others make their way down the elevator, Alexis appears as giddy as can be. 

Once everyone is down, Alexis says, "Now then, let's see what all this fuss is about." and moves to assist Breth in moving the rock.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 29, 2006)

As Alendar exits the elevator, he snickers at Breth bracing himself against the stone.  After a few attempts, the assembled group manages to topple the stone to the north side, freeing the passage beyond.  As hoped, the pressure plate that was beneath the slab makes no movement.

Curious carvings that seem to represent a stirring tempest cover the walls of this ten-foot-wide passage.  At ten-foot intervals, small alcoves flank the passage, and each alcove contains an androgynous humanoid figure with cupped hands.  The figures stand roughly seven feet tall.  A faint wind seems to play within the passage, but it's difficult to tell whence it comes.



[sblock=OOC]Status update:
Alexis: 3 damage
Boldak: 1 damage
Breth: 2 damage

Also, would you guys mind giving me an update on light sources, marching order, etc.?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Back of the pack, lantern[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]No light, sword in hand, in front.  When it's a straight shot like this, I'll only go about 15' in front of the others, as the light will give the group away in any case.  When we get to a corner, I'll stop the others and scout around it before the light gives us away.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 30, 2006)

"If we're lucky, this storm won't come to life.  I think I prefer the melodic breeze generally."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 30, 2006)

"Shh!  You fool.  Just because your eyes need this alarm to give us away doesn't mean you can opine out loud whenever you feel like it.  Let me have a look ahead..."


----------



## worthley (Nov 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I will try to stay in the middle, and see off of someone else's light source.  I will wield my hammer, and shield[/sblock]
Realizing that a havily armored man with the grace of a boulder isn't the best way go unnoticed to possible enemies, Viktor stays away from the stealthy Boldak, and keeps his gaze on the dwarf, stopping, and staying completely still whenever signled to do so.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 30, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Alexis will carry a light source if one is needed, but will keep her shield and simply sheath her weapons.[/sblock]

"Lets all be careful.  No one want's a repeat of the earlier events.  We were lucky, but that can't hold forever."  Alexis follows Boldak, paying particular attention to the statues.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 30, 2006)

With the light provided by Breth, the party begins to move down the passage.  Boldak examines the area with care, but finds nothing of note other than the statues.  However, even the dwarf's trained sense are less than perfect.

Just as Boldak passes the first statue, a beam of some kind of magic strikes him, and he falls to the ground.  Staring down at the dwarf from the shadows near the ceiling is a three-foot-long strand of striated muscle connected to two floating eyeballs, twisting and floating in the air just below the ceiling.



[sblock=OOC]Suprise round
Lurking Strangler: ray of _sleep_ on B; ranged touch 13+7=20, hit; will save, 1!, auto fail

Init & Status:
Alexis (20): 3 damage
Breth (18): 2 damage
Viktor (18, after Breth)
Alendar (16)
Lurking Strangler (11)
Boldak (4): unconscious; 1 damage

The lurking strangler is above the square Boldak is in, and 20' off the ground[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 30, 2006)

Alexis shrieks in horror as Boldak colapses, "Not again!!!"

As she bursts through her companions, Alexis turns and commands "Get it's attention and keep it until i know what's happened to him."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis moves into Boldak's square and takes total defense.  Her thought is to provide soft cover, if at all possiible, until the thing isn't focused on her or Boldak.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 1, 2006)

"No, not there...


Pfhhhh....", mumbles Boldak as he rolls over and hugs Alexis' leg.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2006)

"No!"

Breth points a single finger at the creature.

[sblock=ooc]magic missile the bastard[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 1, 2006)

Viktor drops his shield and hammer, and reaches for his crossbow and begins to load it.  Preparing to fire at the flying monstrosity.
[sblock=ooc]I am unsure if droping a heavy shield is more than a free action.  If it's a fee action I will be able to load the crossbow, if not, just draw it, and remove the shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 1, 2006)

With great concern for Boldak, Alexis hovers over the dwarf in a protective stance.

With a gesture and incantation, Breth fires a bolt of force at the aberration.  The odd looking creature recoils in paint.

While Viktor does what he must to ready his crossbow, Alendar fires a shot.  Unfortunately, the elf misses the sinewy form flying in the air.

The freakish creature stares at Alexis, and a bolt of magic flies from one of its eyes.  The bolt strikes the cleric dead on, but she easily shrugs off the ill-effects of the magic.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves atop B; total defense (+4 dodge bonus to AC)
Breth: magic missile; 3 damage
Viktor: free action to drop hammer; move action to loose shield; move action to draw x-bow
Alendar: shoots; 5+6=11, miss
Lurking Strangler: shoots ray at A; ranged touch 16+7=23, hit; will save 11+5=16, success; flies down hall; still 20' off the ground
Boldak: sleeps

Init & Status:
Alexis: 3 damage
Breth: 2 damage
Viktor
Alendar
Lurking Strangler (11): 3 damage
Boldak: unconscious; 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking down at the form cuddling her leg, Alexis says " I think he's just asleep." 

"WAKE UP, BOLDAK." shouts Alexis, shaking him virgourously with her foot. "IT'S TIME TO BE HELPFUL AGAIN!!!!"

Alexis takes a step towards the form, draws a javelin and takes aim.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis will try to wake Boldak with a standard action, 5' step due west, and draw a javelin[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 1, 2006)

Viktor reaches for a bolt and loads his cross bow.  Takes a step forward towards the creature and fires.  "Take that you vial beast"

[sblock=ooc] load the bow, five foot step west, fire at the monster attack +1, dmg 1d8, Edit: take my dodge bonus against it also[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2006)

Breth steps 5 feet closer to Boldak and points at the creature again.

Shavora decides to help Alexis by landing on Boldak and pecking his head.

[sblock=ooc]MM again[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 1, 2006)

Alexis prods Boldak, and the dwarf quickly wakes up.

Breth steps closer, bringing the light with him, and fires another bolt of force.  The strange creature writhes.

Unfortunately, both Viktor and Alendar fail to connect on their shots.  But that failure is mitigated by the fact that, yet again, Alexis resists the magic of another ray striking her in the chest.

After firing, the aberration flies further away into the darkness.  Only Boldak and Alendar can see it now.
[sblock=mn]You recognize the creature as a lurking strangler, which is related to beholders (though far less powerful).  In addition to putting people to sleep, its other eye can cause fear.  Finally, you know that if it has the chance to attack someone that can't defend themselves, it can very quickly choke them to death.[sblock=OOC]Knowldege dugeoneering check: 14+6=20[/sblock][/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: standard action to wake B; 5-foot step; move action to draw javelin
Breth: magic missle, 5 damage; 5-foot step
Viktor: loads; 5-foot step; fires x-bow, 10+1=11, miss
Alendar: shoots, 7+5=12, miss
Lurking Strangler: ray at A, 11+7=18, hit; will save, 6+5=11, success (yeah, very low DC); moves west

We'll start with Boldak and then into the next round.

Init & Status:
Alexis: 3 damage
Breth: 2 damage
Viktor
Alendar
Lurking Strangler: 8 damage
Boldak: 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 1, 2006)

Boldak squirms a bit stating, "Not yet..." before recovering his senses and quickly rolling to his feet and retrieving his bow from his back, leaving his sword where it lies.

"Be steadfast!" he shouts as he takes one step toward the aberration.
[sblock=ooc]Stand from prone, draw bow, 5' step.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 1, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]To clarify, you all know where the thing is.  It is only barely outside of the light, since it would still be in the light if it wasn't 20' up.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 2, 2006)

Breth walks 30 feet west and points a finger at it again.

[sblock=ooc]magic missile again[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 2, 2006)

Viktor takes another step forward, loads his crossbow, and fires again, hoping to get off a better shot than last time.
[sblock=ooc]same actions as last time[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 2, 2006)

Squinting into the relative darkness, Alexis says "Light.... We need more light, it's getting away.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis delays until there's enough light to see the think clearly.  Assuming she can see it before her next turn, she'll take her turn. She'll move 20 feet towards it and throw her javelin.  +1 (within 30ft), 1d4+2 [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 3, 2006)

As Boldak stands and readies himself and Alexis waits, Breth brings the light forward.  With one final bolt of force, the aberration drops to the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: delays
Breth: 30'; magic missile, 4 damage; it drops

Init & Status:
Alexis: 3 damage
Breth: 2 damage
Viktor
Alendar
Lurking Strangler: 12 damage, unconscious and dying
Boldak: 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 3, 2006)

"Ah!  Good job, man!" Boldak says in congratulation.  "This thing could have done a number on us had one of us been caught alone, or had we all succumbed to its magic.  Just goes to show that we're not all useless I guess."

The dwarf retrieves his sword and cautiously examines the rest of the hall as he makes his way up to the corner.  There he uses the blade to pick up the thing, and barring any further discovery, discards it against the wall in one of the alcoves.  He then continues searching the cairn, wary of more dangerous dungeon dwellers.

[sblock=OOC]How's that for alliteration, beyotches.  Also, after he picks up his stuff, standard sneak procedure, moving up to the corner alone if the others let him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 3, 2006)

Breth slumps slightly and merely nods to Boldak in acknowledgment.  He then makes sure to stay plenty far back while the dwarf examines the hall.  While he waits, he closely examines the nearest statue.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 3, 2006)

"Nice job everyone.  Anyone know what that was?  Viktor perhaps you've seen such things before?"

Not waiting for an answer Alexis puts her javelin away, and joins Breth in examining statues.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 4, 2006)

"It was a lurking strangler.  They hang out in underground lairs such as this.  Their eye rays are quite dangerous, and if one succumbs to them, they can quickly dispatch you.  I'm sure you can guess how."


----------



## worthley (Dec 4, 2006)

"I believe he's right."  Responds Viktor as he puts his crossbow away.
"I can't seem to remember if they travel in packs or not, so we should be warry."  Viktor then straps his shield back onto his arm, and picks up his hammer from where he left it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 4, 2006)

[sblock=worthley]I just wanted to make sure that you realize that Viktor doesn't know a blasted thing about that creature...[/sblock]Alendar looks at Viktor quizically and shrugs his shoulders.  The elf takes up position between Boldak and the rest of the group.

Breth and Alexis examine the statues.  Each statue appears similar to the figure on the sarcophagus above, but they are also different from each other.  Interestingly, it also seems that the moving air in the passage comes from the statues themselves.  Upon closer inspection, there is actually a strong but contained current above the empty hands of each figure.

Meanwhile, Boldak continues down the passage.  As he passes the last set of statues, the passage becomes unnaturally cold, and the feeling seems to get stronger as he continues.  A dull gray stone pillar reaches from floor to ceiling in the next large chamber.  Halls extend north and south.


[sblock=OOC]I know you guys don't particularly care, but I just wanted to vent about the fact that adventure writers completely screwed up their cardinal directions when talking about this whole section (probably because the IDIOTS printed the map with east on the top).  So, if I ever give a cardinal direction that is wrong, its not my fault.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 4, 2006)

Breth moves his hands in and out of the streams a few times looking for some change in the flow of the air.  "There's no apparent source to this breeze, it just concentrates over their hands."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 4, 2006)

Leaving the perplexing drafts behind, Breth proceeds to cautiously approach the corner where the dwarf is.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 4, 2006)

Boldak motions to the others to follow him forward, then continues his rounds of the cairn.  He sneaks forward with his sword at his side, peaking around the corner of the large stone column that divides the passage ahead.
[sblock=ooc]Still to the left.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 4, 2006)

[sblock=di]I do know he would only have a 50% chance of telling any monster from his own grandmother, but the others don't know that he doesn't.  I'm looking at it that he is trying to not show any weakness infront of the others[/sblock]
Moving slowly, Viktor follows Boldak's path, keeping his arms close to his body as to not disturb the eerie statues.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 4, 2006)

Alexis readies her morning star and follows in turn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 4, 2006)

Following Boldak's lead, the group rounds the south corner.  The large pillar's southern face bears a deep recession extending from floor to ceiling.  On the floor in the niche is a massive stone column covering the area.[sblock=mn]Boldak finds, on the wall inside the niche, a hidden catch.[/sblock]

To the south, the area opens into another room.  The wide chamber must once have been a living quarters of an important figure.  A large stone slab that suggests the shape of a bed rests agains the south wall, under a huge bas-relief of a robust, long-nosed bald humanoid figure with outstretched hands.  The figure wears a lovingly sculpted wind-tossed robe that gives him the appearance of a triumphant god.  A glyph that looks like a stylized arrow marks an amulet worn around the figure's neck.  Wardrobes and dressers seemingly craved from the stone walls look to have been ransacked a long time ago.
[sblock=Ti]Breth recognizes the glyph as of the same language form as the others found before.  It seems like this individual glyph represents someone of higher ranking than the glyph on the sarcophagus.[sblock=OOC]Knowledge arcana: 13+4=17[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 4, 2006)

Boldak wears a mischevious look on his face as he turns from the niche in the giant column.  "Interesting stuff here..." he says before continuing the search.

[sblock=ooc]He continues the search around the large pillar before returning to the south face of it.  If nothing dangerous is found before returning, he makes use of the cause of the grin on his face...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 4, 2006)

Breth walks up to the statue with the glyph and examines the symbol.  "Interesting...Same precursor language, but this one implies a greater importance.  I wonder if there are even more important people down here."


----------



## worthley (Dec 5, 2006)

"It could be people, intelligent beasts, or something else all together.  It's probably a safe bet that whatever it is will more than likely want us dead" Responds Viktor as he looks over the bed.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2006)

Breth looks at Viktor carefully.  "Not much of the trusting type are you.  How do you know that it won't just want a good bit of conversation?"


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2006)

With a smirk, Alexis quips "Quite obviously anything new to him is automatically evil, and an enemy.  It's a wonder we survived."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 5, 2006)

Boldak looks back at the others as he is about to round the column and says, "If it lives in underground catacombs and isn't bothered by sharing the space with lurking stranglers, the chances of a conversation being had are pretty low."

"That doesn't mean you can just go and kill everyone on sight, Viktor," he says to the young man.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2006)

Alendar follows behind Boldak as the dwarf continues his circuit.  A dry fountain along the east face of the central pillar features a low basin and wall spigot about 8 feet high, looking something like a shower.  On the outer wall opposite is a simple door.  As Boldak continues, the area feels colder again, and, peering around the corner, the dwarf sees that the area is covered in some kind of mold, which seems centralized around a fountain basin about 4 feet off the ground in the niche on the north side of the pillar.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 5, 2006)

The smirk wiped off his face, Boldak returns from exploring the other side of the pillar.  "There's some sort of mold covering the ground over there, I don't know whether it's your average bad rations kind or something different.  There appears to be a fountain of sorts, too.  I'm wondering if this catch I saw here doesn't turn it on," he says as he shows the others what he found in the southern niche.  "Perhaps turning on the fountain will wash away the slimey stuff and we can continue on?"

[sblock=ooc]Does Boldak happen to know anything about weird underground molds from his days in the mines?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2006)

"I don't know anything about mold except I think some can make you rather ill and that i'm not...equipped.. to deal with very many of the illnesses it may cause."

Looking upwards quizically, Alexis says "I wonder why there are two fountains...."


----------



## worthley (Dec 5, 2006)

"Well. I think that with the experiences so far, that thinking anything might kill us down here is a fairly good assumption.  That includes that mold over there" Responds Viktor, quite defensive of his opinion, as he points his hammer at the fungus in the area.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2006)

Breth takes his pack off and rummages around in it.  Finally, he comes up with a flask of Alchemist's Fire and gives it a careful toss.  "Does it look dry?  We could always try to burn it away.  Fire tends to keep bad things from spreading, like the plague."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2006)

"It hardly seems worth such an expense to rid the hall of some gunk.  If the water doesn't wash it away, though, we can explore other avenues."

[sblock=ooc]If there's no more argument, Boldak tries the secret catch.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2006)

"Well, I don't know anything about molds either," Alendar says blandly.  "Burning it might work, but we might as well see what this latch does."  The elf nods at Boldak.

As the dwarf pulls the hidden catch, the stone column on the floor rises up to the ceiling where it locks into place.  Perhaps unsurprisingly, on the floor underneath is a humanoid corpse wearing chainmail that is, shockingly, still intact.  After a quick scan, Boldak is convinced the trap is now useless.

Examination of the corpse turns up the intact chainmail, the remains of some broken statuettes, three intact statuettes of excellent craftsmanship: a grand palace, a slim spire with eight connected smaller towers, and a grand stadium.  There also is a pair of goggles and two slender rods made of stone.

Alendar looks around the corner.  "Well, no water came on, but I guess we still had some excitement."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2006)

Visably surprised at the turn of events after manipulating the lever, Boldak gingerly removes the items from the corpse and moves back away from the niche.  "Well then, once again I must turn to you folks to see if there might be something more than meets the eye about these items.  I'm going to have a further look around while you check them out."

He proceeds to search the door to the west and the room to the south.

[sblock=ooc]Is the armor of particularly fine craftmanship?  Search the reamaining available areas for traps.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2006)

Breth casts detect magic on the group of items.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=Ti]Chainmail: abjuration magic
Goggles: divination
Rod: evocation
Rod: conjuration[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2006)

After concentrating on the items for a few moments, Breth pulls aside 4 of the items.  "The armor bestoys some protection on its wearer.  The goggles allow unseen things to be seen.  The rods bring forth...something, but in different ways.  The one manipulates energy, the other... the other... calls..."

He shakes himself briefly and looks up.

"That's all I can discern for now.  A sage would certainly be able to tell us more."  He looks at Alexis, "Unless you can see anything I cannot."


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 6, 2006)

"I can't imagine I'd be any better than you but I suppose there's a chance.... but I'll give it a try." 

[sblock=ooc]Alexis casts detect magic on the items.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2006)

"Are you folks done yet," inquires Boldak as he makes his rounds.  "If those goggles will help us find things, perhaps I should wear them as I search?"
[sblock=ooc]If the party agrees, Boldak continues searching wearing the goggles.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2006)

"I can be VERY risky to meddle with unknown magic items.  Since we know that they are designed to help see the unseen, there is probably less risk to the wearer, but there is still danger here."

[sblock=ooc]If it is decided that he should wear the goggles, Breth will watch him very carefully for a few minutes to make sure nothing is amiss.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=o3]Chainmail: abjuration magic
Goggles: divination
Rod: evocation
Rod: conjuration
You don't really know anything beyond what Breth said.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 6, 2006)

"Everything checks out the same for me.  I'm inclined to agree with Breth on the dangers of this.  There are any number of BAD things which could happen.  I just don't know that it's worth it very often..."

"That said, i don't see a problem with the goggles.  They radiate a type of magic that is most often benign..... It is completely possible that you will have no idea what they are showing you however but that is a fairly minor consequence."


----------



## worthley (Dec 6, 2006)

"I still suggest that we don't attempt to use any of these things until we are sure it's safe.  I can carry some of this stuff, until we can figure out if it is harmful or not.  The other option is that we can leave it here for now, as it seems we'll be coming back this way on our way out....."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2006)

"For stones' sake, I'm putting on the damn things," says Boldak as he slides the odd contraption on his head.  He then continues his search.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2006)

As Boldak searches the area with the goggles on, it seems like he can perceive smaller details with greater clarity than before.

In the southern room, the only thing the dwarf discerns is that there is a layer of whirling air resting atop the stone slab, almost as if to make a bed of air.  When he touches it, he feels tired for a moment, but the effect ceases as soon as he stops touching it.

When he examines the door to the west, it appears safe.  Inside is a small room with only a toilet that hasn't been used in a great amount of time.  Thorough examination reveals nothing further.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2006)

Boldak returns from the lavatory and addresses the group, "It seems we're at an impass.  Either we brave the slimy floor or we look elsewhere.  Feel free to try what you like, Breth, though I don't see the need for your fancy concoction there, it won't hit all of the mold anyway."

The dwarf backs off a bit from the growth, fearful that it might throw spores or something when ignited.  He retreats to the hall with statues, examining them with his improved eyesight.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2006)

When Boldak put the goggles on, Breth does a full body flinch.  Only after a minute or two goes by does he open one eye to look around.  "Well he didn't explode or go instantly insane, I guess there's something to be said for that."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2006)

"Maybe we should try this dry fountain first, see if it controls both maybe."

Breth walks to the fountain across from the toilet and tries to turn the spigot on while staying dry.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 7, 2006)

Alas, while Breth finds what he thinks would be the way to turn the spigot on, nothing happens as he does so.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2006)

"Hmmm, any other ideas?  Most of the damaging spells I can still use are for cold which I suspect will have little effect on that mold over there.  The cold seems centered around it.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 7, 2006)

"We should at least try something...."

Alexis sets down her pack and pulls out a torch and a flask of oil.

"Can i use your lantern Breth?"

Alexis lights the torch, walks to the mold, empties the flask(on to the mold) and sets it alight.


----------



## worthley (Dec 7, 2006)

Viktor lights a torch an runs around to the other side of the mold and begins to set that side aflame with his torch.  He looks up to the others across the mold "Just quickening the process."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 7, 2006)

As Alexis and Viktor attempt to set the mold aflame, they meet with dire consequences that no one had foreseen.  As Alexis brings her torch near the oil-covered section of the mold, before she even touches it, in fact, when her torch is still a few feet away, the warmth of the torch abruptly vanishes.  The mold miraculously doubles in size in an instant, spreading to cover even more area than before.  Both Alexis and Viktor now find themselves standing in the growing mold, and both suddenly feel a cold greater than either has ever experienced.  Viktor feels like he could freeze to death in an instant.  Alexis is unable to withstand the intense cold and falls to the floor.  While the Viktor will be able to quickly escape the mold's cold, Alexis will not.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: 10 nonlethal cold damage
Viktor: 9 nonlethal cold damage

Status:
Alexis: 3 damage & 10 nonlethal damage; unconscious
Breth: 2 damage
Viktor: 9 nonlethal damage
Alendar
Boldak: 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 7, 2006)

Boldak turns from his study of the statues to see Alexis drop to the floor with a squishy thud.  He quickly does what he can to get her away from the mold, fashioning a lasso from his rope to pull her away without getting too close himself.


----------



## worthley (Dec 7, 2006)

Viktor runs from the mold, down the hallway to the southeast corner.  There, he drops to the ground and curls into a ball on the ground.  Through the sound of his chattering teeth you can hear him repeatedly say "Soooooo.... Coooold."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2006)

Breth does what he can to help Boldak, going in without fire if necessary.  If the cold seems too intense from the adjacent square, he will try using the rope from as close as he can.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 7, 2006)

After quick assessment, carefully approaching the mold, it becomes obvious the the cold would be almost unbearable if you go within a couple feet of it.  Perhaps Alexis would have realized that if the mold had so quickly grown as she approached.  But between the three of them, Boldak, Breth, and Alendar are able to get the rope adequately around Alexis without getting closer than that.  The trio manages to pull the unconscious woman from the mold.  While her body is extremely cold, she is still breathing.

"I've never seen the like before," Alendar says absently as he pulls off his cloak and wraps it around Alexis.  "How in the Nine Hells do we get by this?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 7, 2006)

"Well, whatever we do about this infernal stuff, we need to get her warmed up..." says the dwarf, an almost imperceptible smile coming to his face.


----------



## worthley (Dec 8, 2006)

Reaching into his pack, Viktor pulls out his blanket and wraps himself in it.  Hoping that the warmth will give him back the vigor and energy needed to move on in the cairn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 8, 2006)

Alendar looks at Boldak with a nasty expression.  "You've got to be kidding.  Viktor," the elf yells to the man, without any regard to his suffering, "get over here.  You aren't going to let this dwarf do what he's insinuating, are you?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 8, 2006)

The stout dwarf puts his hands on his hips in indignation and turns to the elf yelling, "When a miner falls into a pool and you need to warm him quickly, you get rid of his wet clothes, and your own, and you wrap yourselves together to warm him back up."  As he carries Alexis away from the dangerous mold, he continues, "Just because I'd enjoy it more with this lass than with some smelly uncle of mine doesn't make it any less necessary."

As Alendar is not completely convinced, the dwarf further adds, "There's no need to be getting indecent; she's not wet or anything like that.  But for the sake of the gods, help me get a fire going and let's all huddle round.  You, too, Viktor."

Boldak locates a spot for a fire, hoping to find an area with adequate ventalation.  If necessary, he brings Alexis up the elevator.  He'll also use the elevator to travel to gather some wood to burn.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 8, 2006)

Breth helps Boldak as best he can, keeping close watch on the dwarf as he does so until he's confident that Boldak won't do anything untoward towards her.  As he continues helping, he murmurs, "I wonder if we could fight fire with fire..."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 8, 2006)

Boldak turns to Breth as Alexis begins to return to a normal temperature and scolds him, "What are you talking about, you fool?  We just tried to burn the thing away and it practically killed us all!"


----------



## worthley (Dec 8, 2006)

Viktor slowly stands up, bracing himself against the wall.  Blanket still wrapped around him, he makes his way over to the others at a pace that makes it seem like he's aged a year before he gets there to the dwarf and elf.  
When he finally arrives to the spot where the fire is being built, he gently lowers himself to the ground and remarks "I think we should rest some, before we decide to take on that mold again."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 8, 2006)

"Not that kind of fire you ninny!  Ice!  I still have a few cold spells that I might be able to use from afar.  We should tie the rope around me first just in case..."

[sblock=ooc]Once the fire gets burning, and if there are no strong objections, Breth begins to do just that.  When the rope is secure, he stands 25 feet away and points at the mold.  A ray of frost leaps from his finger.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 8, 2006)

"Oh..." replies the embarassed dwarf.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 8, 2006)

In short order, the group manages to get a fire going using various material around for fuel.  Alexis seems to get less cold as time passes, but she still sleeps.

Having finished that task, Breth makes his daring attempt to "fight fire with fire."  Low and behold, he shoots a tiny ray of freezing magic at the mold, and the whole blasted thing turns black and dies.

"That makes as much sense as a half-orc," Alendar mumbles.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 8, 2006)

"What the blazes?" says Boldak as he watches the mass shrivel.  "I guess that solves that problem.  I'm itching to continue exploring, but we'd best get these two all the way warmed up before running off..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 8, 2006)

Breth stares dumbfoundedly at his finger.  "Well that certainly worked better than I expected.

"We certainly should get them warmed up first, maybe we should move to a place that is more easily defended and take a rest for the night?  The entrance room by the cylinder might work well.  Unless you think it will take far less time than that."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 9, 2006)

"I can't say how long it will take, but my guess is that both your magic and hers will be spent by the time we have them fully recovered.  Let's retreat as you said, to the elevator room, and make camp there."

Boldak and Breth bring Alexis to the elevator room and continue to nurse her back to health.  The dwarf will take trips up the elevator when necessary to get supplies if it takes more than a few hours.  When she comes to, they explain the situation.

"I thought you'd be plant food for a minute there, girl..." Boldak says.  "All in all, I prefer you this way....

And let me tell you, you have some cold feet."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2006)

The group settles into the elevator room and makes camp.  After about five hours, Alexis finally comes to.

Alendar shakes his head in response to Boldak's comments.  "Cold feet..."
[sblock=OOC]Both Alexis and Viktor heal 5 points of nonlethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 9, 2006)

"I'm feeling much better.  I should be fine to venture on for a while.  How is everyone else doing?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2006)

"Well we've waited this long we might as well make a night of it, let us get some spells back.  

After a short pause he continues to Alexis.  "I could use a small healing if you have any spells left over.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Just to note, for Alexis to get her spells back, you'll have to wait until her designated praying time.







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Each cleric must choose a time at which he must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain his daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells.



[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2006)

Alexis looks around blankly for a moment and shakes her head. "I....uh...  Thank you.  Thanks to all of you.  I'm not sure...."

"It will be some time before i'll be able to replenish my magic.  Late this evening actually..  Given my state, that might not be a bad thing however....  I think i'd like to sit a while still..."

"What the hell was that stuff?  My head hurts."  Her voice trails off...


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 10, 2006)

"I see no reason that we can't each get some sleep and prepare for more exploring later.  We could all use some degree of rest," Boldak agrees with the others.  The dwarf settles in for a nice nap, offering to take a guard shift whenever the others would like.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2006)

"I've already had all the rest I need.  I can watch," Alendar says flatly.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2006)

"I will be able to take a shift later on if needed."  Breth also finds a place to rest.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to presume that you guys are just gonna call it a day.  That way everyone will be mostly healed up and Breth will have his spells back, etc.  Feel free to make any conversation that you guys want, since there is still a fair chunk of time between now and the next morning in which you won't need to sleep.[/sblock]
Your night in the cairn manages to pass by without event.  Excluding any time that one of you calls the elevator down, perhaps to go up for air or take a stretch, it presumably stays at the top of the shaft.
[sblock=Status]Alexis: 2 damage
Breth: 1 damage
Viktor
Alendar
Boldak[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]If nothing has happened, before Alexis goes to pray she'll heal whatever damage is left.  Cure minor on Breth and cure light on herself.[/sblock]

"Since all you valiant men have been so kind as to assume watch, I believe i'll catchup on as much sleep as I can.  Wake me if we're in any immediate peril."  She smiles coyly and finds a spot to make her bed.

[sblock=ooc]Save her time spent praying Alexis will attempt to sleep in preperations for the rest of their explorations."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2006)

Breth watches Alexis choose her bed "I hope she doesn't think that will work every time.  I mean if she hadn't just damn near froze to death I'd probably have her replace me no matter who was supposed to."

He proceeds to open his pack and take out a loaf, chunk, and hunk.  After breaking a couple pieces of bread off he takes a piece of cheese and meat and layers them all together.  He then leaves the remaining bread meat and cheese out for the others.  "It's a pretty good way to pile rations together.  I was thinking of calling it a Knurl, after where I grew up, but the name doesn't seem to be catching on anywhere else I've traveled."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 11, 2006)

As Boldak reclines against his pack, the thing stuffed with a suit of armor, an intricate bracelet, and other treasures, he waxes about the experience the group has had so far.  "I can't believe that we've come this far and found the things we have.  I had expected this place to be no more than a hole in the gound with perhaps some treasures that people were buried with."  As he gestures to the elevator behind them he says, "Look at this thing.  What work must have gone into this place... I can't imagine what further treasures we'll find tomorrow..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 11, 2006)

"I just wish I could tell us more definitively what we've found in those two rods, the armor, and those goggles.  Oh yeah, you haven't been experiencing any problems with those have you Boldak?  You know like dizziness, naseau, an intense urge to kill your companions, that sort of stuff."


----------



## worthley (Dec 11, 2006)

"Well, the treasures we have found so far seem to be from someone who triggered a trap with fatal consiquences.  To me, this means that we need to be careful, and move slowly through this place, as we don't want to end with the same fate as that body that left us these gift's" replies Viktor to Boldak, as he stacks some meat and cheese on some bread, the same way that Breth did.  "MMMMM!, I am quite surprised that this hasn't caught on.  What do you call this again?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 11, 2006)

"It looks like a pile of manure to me," says the dwarf as he views the others eating their strange food.  "Come to thing of it, though, that's where I came from, so I guess it fits," he concludes with a chuckle.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Day 6*

"Manure?" Alendar askes Boldak.  "Well, good dwarf, I think you're right.  Diamond Lake surely is a pile of manure.  Though I don't think the term quite fits Breth's piled rations."

The talk winds down, and the group rests until morning.  As the group wakes and repacks to get morving again, Alendar enters the room from the hallway.

"I've been keeping an eye on the mold during the night.  It's definately still dead.  But that fountain on the north side... well...  Now that the mold is gone, it looks like there is some orange sludge in the fountain.  Come, see."

Alendar barely waits for you to get ready before he heads back.  But just as the elf said, the fountain seems to be full of some orange sludge that looks a bit like vomit.  "Oh, and there's THAT, too," he says, pointing into the room to the north.

The ceiling of the large chamber to the north glows with what looks like natural sunlight, illuminating a series of worktables, vises, spinning wheels, and blocks of unfinished marble that identify the room as a sculptor's workshop.  A huge unfinished statue of an imposing bare-chested warrior wielding a staff-like rod in its left hand dominates the east wall.  The hairless figure looks similar to the bas-relief on the sarcophagus upstairs, but is clearly meant to be a different person.  A short red metal pedestal against west wall displays what appears to be a jet-black stone egg the size of a small boulder.  A gold glyph--an equilateral triangle with short hash marks through each leg--marks the face of the egg.


----------



## worthley (Dec 12, 2006)

Viktor, looking over the statue gets a spark in his eye and turns to the dwarf, "Boldak, come here with those sticks we found on the body.  Let's see if either matches this one in the sculpture here."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 12, 2006)

Breth walks up to the egg and examines the glyph, trying to see if he can discern what it means.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 12, 2006)

"Sticks? Come now, even you know what they are....  Perhaps the glasses would look nice on him too I imagine."

Alexis looks for a stick and pokes at the orange goo VERY hesitantly. "Eww"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 12, 2006)

The dwarf awakes and, with much groaning and stretching, makes himself ready for another day of exploration.  As Alendar interupts the buckling of his pack, he replies, "Sludge?  Grimnor mentioned sludge once, but never got around to telling me about it..."

He approaches the fountain then remarks at the room to the north, "Well, isn't that the bear's cubs...  What on earth is this place?"

The spry young dwarf works his way about the area, supervising Alexis' examination of the sludge, then searching the room to the north with all it's strange artifacts.
[sblock=ooc]Sludge?  (Know: Dungeon crap)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2006)

As Alexis pokes the sludge, it doesn't seem to react at all.  Rather, it just sits in a basin at the top of the fountain.  Alas, no one in the group seems to know anything about the stuff.

As Boldak searches the area, Alendar moves into the room and surveys the scene with bow at the ready, and Breth examines the odd egg-like stone.  Breth makes nothing of the symbol.  Aside from the stone, Boldak also notices in his search that the staff/rod the statue holds is petrified wood and appears to have six grooves cut along the staff in circles that go around it.  Boldak is also unfamiliar with the red metal pedestal upon which the egg sits.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 12, 2006)

Breth casts detect magic and looks at the egg and pedestal, the statue, and the sludge if possible.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock=Ti]After examining the area with detect magic, the only thing that radiates anything is the fountain the sludge is in, but not the sludge itself.  It actually seems quite odd, but the fountain radiates conjuration magic.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 12, 2006)

Viktor, continues searching the area around the statue, runs his finger over the surface of the statue, checking for dust.  "So, does anyone know anything of these hairless 'people' we've seen all around?"
[sblock=ooc]Viktor is checking for dust to see if someone has been here recently.  If he would be unable to notice that's ok[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 12, 2006)

Alexis cautiously sets her stick down and backs slowly away from the orange goo.  After a few steps she turns and hurries to Breth's side, gazing intently at the symbol.

"Isn't that symbol sort of like that other one we saw?  Anyone any good at puzzles? Maybe they mean something...  I mean OF COURSE they mean SOMETHING.  Well...  I'm just saying."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 12, 2006)

The dwarf ceases his searching for a moment to ponder out loud, "Maybe the fountain is producing the sludge?  In any case, it seems harmless for the moment.  The rest of these things must certainly be worth something to the right buyer though.  Let's gather what we can and bring it back upstairs, it seems this elevator has led us to a dead end."
[sblock=ooc]Boldak gathers what he can of worth from the room.  The egg, if it's carriable (though it seems too big), any tools that seem they might be useful, the wooden rod if it's able to be removed from the statue.  He'll search the egg and rod thoroughly before attempting to move them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2006)

The instant that Boldak touches the egg-shaped stone, its form quickly moves and takes the small of a small anthropomorphic creature.  The figure barks out something in a low, gutteral language that no one in the group understands.



[sblock=OOC]Let me know where each of you is right now, if my depiction here is not accurate.  I was just guessing off of what you were last doing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 13, 2006)

"Whoa!"  Breth puts his hands out to his sides and continues in a calmer tone. "Hey there buddy, we don't know what you are saying.  I hope you can understand me, because I'm calmly trying to tell you that we aren't here to hurt you, we are just harmlessly looking around.  Isn't that right? 

Breth looks at everyone else and keeps the same calm tone going.  "Let's all look harmless here and try not to do anything rash alright?  Boldak?  Could you try talking to him in Dwarven?  Alendar?  Elven?"

His eyes shift over to Viktor, "Well I think we just found out where they come from at least."

[sblock=ooc]Looks good on my end[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 13, 2006)

Alendar gapes at Breth.  He then turns to the thing and quickly says a couple of phrases in, presumably, elven.


----------



## worthley (Dec 13, 2006)

Viktor looks shocked at the hatched person across the room.  "Never heard of a humanoid being hatched before.  Any of you?"

[sblock=ooc]looks good here[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 13, 2006)

Alexis looks wildly from the mass to each of her companions and back to the mass. 
"What did it say?  What did you say to it? Put it down, see what happens.  If we can't understand it, we'll have to trust that it can understand us. I just hope he isn't calling friend...."

[sblock=ooc]Looks good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 13, 2006)

As the party tries there various ways to talk to it, it becomes apparent that the thing intends to attack.

"Get out of the way."
[sblock=OOC]Alendar: delays

Alendar (21)
Breth (19): 1 damage
Viktor (16)
1 (15)
Alexis (13): 2 damage
Boldak (7)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I think we should be all healed up.... or does that mean my request to use spells before i re-prepared was denied? Hee hee...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  I'd completely forgotten about it.  Yes, you guys are healed up.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 13, 2006)

Breth points a finger at it letting the energy flow.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Missle[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 13, 2006)

Viktor, moves just to the north side of Boldak and swings his hammer at the now hostile stranger.

[sblock=ooc edit]also take my dodge bonus against it[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I gotta rush.  I'll just posted actions for now so you guys can keep going.

Breth: magic missle for 2 damage
Viktor: hits for 4 damage
1: hits viktor for 7 damage; and then sinks fully into the stone floor[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 13, 2006)

Afraid of what the thing might do from within the floor, Boldak jumps onto the metal stand and readies to attack the thing if it appears within reach.

"Blasted thing, slow down and get back here!"


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 13, 2006)

"What the he.."

Alexis draws her morningstar and looks intently at the ground around her feet.

[sblock=ooc]Draw morningstar, ready to smash it if she sees it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 13, 2006)

Victor grabs his ribs, and gasps.  He then tightens his grip on his hammer and yells,"Come back, and I will send you to the HELLS!"
[sblock=ooc]Viktor will ready to attack it if it comes within reach[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 14, 2006)

Breth looks at Boldak and tries to evaluate if he can fit up there too.  If he can't he'll try to find a stable perch on anything not stone in the room, and wait for the thing to appear again.

[sblock=ooc]readies magic missle after getting a perch, if possible[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2006)

After the earthen creature made its first attack and escape, the group alertly waits for it to return.  It does, in fact, come back up from the ground near Boldak.  The dwarf, the elf, and Breth each launch attacks at the creature.  While Alendar's shot is nowhere near the mark, the other two manage to bring it down before it can even act.
[sblock=OOC]People ready.
1: come up next to B
Alendar: readied action; shoots 1; 3+6-4=5, miss
Boldak: readied action; attacks 1; 17+3=20, hit; 4 damage
Breth: readied action; magic missle, 3 damage; 1 drops

Alendar (21)
Breth (19):
Viktor (16): 7 damage
1 (15): 13 damage
Alexis (13):
Boldak (7)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 14, 2006)

"Put that in your bowl and smoke it!" exclaims Boldak as he wrenches his sword from the stange creature.  After quickly checking his weapon for damage, he turns to the others saying, "Does anyone have any clue what that this thing is?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 14, 2006)

"Not even a little, but I would guess that it had more to do with rock than air by its behavior."

Breth climbs down from his perch and starts to search the body.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2006)

A search of the creature turns up nothing, even if Boldak conducts it.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 14, 2006)

Once the creature has been kicked around a bit and Alexis is certain it's dead, she asks "What was it suppose to do?  I mean it obviously wasn't THAT dangerous.  What I would give to know what is said."

"Very interesting actually....How it moves through the rock like that.  I guess that probably means we get to look forward to more of that...."


----------



## worthley (Dec 14, 2006)

"You may think that it wasn't that dangerous, but my ribs here beg to differ." responds Viktor, still clutching his side.
"Would you be able to tend to my wound?"


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 14, 2006)

"I suppose we'd best not have you falling apart on us already.  Come here and let me have a look at it." 

Once the spell been cast, and the area surveyed, Alexis pats Viktor on the side, "That should hold you together for the time being."

[sblock=ooc]Alexis casts CLW on the boy.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]7 hit points.  Finally, a good healing roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2006)

In response to Boldak's query, Alendar shakes his head.  "I've never seen the like."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 14, 2006)

"Now about that goo...  The fountain itself radiates conjuring magic, but the orange...stuff... doesn't at all.  Maybe there is some kind of trigger?  Does anyone have an empty flask?"


----------



## worthley (Dec 15, 2006)

"Thank you.  I hope that Heironeous will grant me similar blessings some day.  I must continue to honor his name, and I will be rewarded."  Viktor then walks over to the fountain.  "Anyone have any guess on this?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 15, 2006)

The dwarf walks past the party as they examine the orange slime once again.  "I don't think I'll be of much help there, and I'm anxious to see where the other coridors may lead.  I shall meet you at the top of the elevator," he says as he heads back up toward the sarcophagus.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 15, 2006)

"I think i've had quite enough of mysterious goos.  We shouldn't go too far alone either.... I'll go with Boldak."

Alexis rushes away from the others, glancing over her shoulder as she rounds the corner.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 15, 2006)

Alendar pulls out a waterskin and spills the contents onto the floor.  He tosses the empty skin to Breth.  "Let's hurry this up and get out of here."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 15, 2006)

Breth takes the skin and gingerly lowers it into the sludge while trying not to directly touch it.

"I wonder what would happen if something pretty close to living were put in here.  You want to help me with that body Viktor?"

Breth then proceeds to put the corpse of the rock thing into the fountain.

[sblock=ooc edit]Breth is trying to fill the skin without him touching the sludge.  he wants to touch the skin and the skin kind of has to touch the sludge.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 15, 2006)

Viktor moves to his recently dead enemy, and starts to drag the corpse to the fountain.  "Time to find out." He replies to Breth.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 15, 2006)

As Alexis and Boldak head up, Breth fills the waterskin with the sludge.  As he and Viktor attempt to put their defeated foe into the fountain, they find that the creature is slightly too big to fit nicely.  As they set what they can't of the creature inside, they don't notice anything obvious happen to it.

When Alexis and Breth (and the others, if they follow) reach the top chamber again, they find it precisely as they left it.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 15, 2006)

Boldak does a quick scouting of the area and, finding it unchanged, returns to the center of the chamber.  "Well, hopefully we can continue the exploration with another turn of the sarcophagus."

He sets his weight against the thing and moves it one more click.
[sblock=ooc]To be clear, Boldak still brings up anything that looks useful from the sculpture room.  I'll list all our treasure in the OOC thread sometime soon.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 15, 2006)

Alexis moves to help Boldak rotate the sarcophagus.

"I hope moving this doesn't trap them.  I suppose we can always move it back."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume that everyone goes up just to move this along.[/sblock]
After everyone reaches the chamber above once again, before Boldak sets to moving the arrow another tick, Alendar quickly halts him.  "Let me move the torch again first."  After the elf puts the everburning torch in place in the green lantern, he rushes back to help move the arrow.

With a bit of effort, the group manages to push the arrow clockwise again.  Just as it aligns with the passage to the north, it settles into another groove with a "clunk."  Suddenly a cacophonous creaking of stone against stone emerges from the ground below the green lantern.

Alendar's face creases as he turns to the others.  "Ummm...  I think that's bad..."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 16, 2006)

Boldak shrugs, "Uh-oh."  He quickly finds a place to hide.
[sblock=ooc]Behind the sarcophagus if that's the only place available.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 16, 2006)

"I'm pretty sure we can't move it back without moving it all the way forward first."

Breth helps push the sarcophagus forward to the next stop.  When the creaking noise breaks out he steps to the edge of the lit area to see if anything is happening.

[sblock=ooc]Basically I want to make sure I can see the alcove area.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Since Alendar moved the everburning torch, you can indeed see the alcove, but you don't see anything happening.  You only hear the noise.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 16, 2006)

Breth walks 10 feet towards where the elevator was last.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 17, 2006)

"I don't like the sound of that."

Alexis backs away a few steps and draws her morningstar.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2006)

As the rumbling continues, Alendar quickly hops atop the sarcophagus and nocks an arrow.

After a few more seconds, the floor beneath the green lantern completely gives way.  A hole gapes open beneath the green flickering light, and the rumbling ceases.

A moment later, you all hear the skittering noises of, perhaps, thousands of tiny things coming up from the hole.  Whatever they are, they will likely be up in only a moment.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]o3, we posted at the same time.  I'll adjust the next map to account for your prior movement.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 17, 2006)

"More Bugs!" Boldak shout-whispers.  He pulls the alchemists fire from his belt and steels himself to throw it after the things emerge.


----------



## worthley (Dec 17, 2006)

Viktor grabs into his pack and pulls out a torch and his flint and steel.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 18, 2006)

Breth prepares to let fire loose from his fingertips as soon as the insects are in range.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 18, 2006)

As anticipated, a swarm of small beetles bursts from the hole.  However, the swarm is not alone.  Emerging from the hole is also a horrible abberation with six sharp legs sprouting from a central body that is little more than a disgusting eye.

As the creatures come, Alendar quickly reacts to shoot at the abberation, but his shot bounces off the wall of the passage.

The swarm moves toward the party.  As it moves, the undulating blanket of beetles trails a thin coat of some bright yellow substance in its wake.
[sblock=michael_noah]Boldak knows that the aberration has no specific weaknesses or strengths, except that if it gets surrounded, it can lash out at any foes near it simultaneously.[/sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







[sblock=OOC]Alendar: shoots Aberration; 1!, miss
Swarm: moves

Alendar (23)
Swarm (20)
Alexis (18)
Boldak (16)
Breth (15)
Viktor (11)
Aberration (7)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 18, 2006)

Fire pours out of the sorceror's fingertips at the beetles.  Breth then beats a hasty retreat.

[sblock=ooc]Burning hands followed by moving 30' southwest.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 18, 2006)

The dwarf decides to brave the open space of the cavern in order to take better aim.  He steps out and heaves the flask at the swarm as an athlete would a shot, screaming at Viktor as he runs, "Move, you oaf!"
[sblock=ooc]Delay until after Viktor to avoid soft cover.  Move to the square 1 "south" of him and throw the A.F. at the swarm.  +3 to hit, -4 range.

FYI - I still think it makes no sense that an Alchemist's Fire would need to hit the touch AC of the swarm(when a lantern only needs to hit the square), though there is no other interpretation available in the rules.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 18, 2006)

"I think it's best to avoid that goo they are leaving behind.  Try not to let them get any on you."

Alexis moves to the front of the sarcophagus and waits for the abberation.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis double moves such that she's due east of Breth as far away from him as possible(30' i think). [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 18, 2006)

Viktor lights his torch


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 18, 2006)

Seeing that Viktor has no intention of getting out of his way, Boldak instead moves on top of the sarcophagus and waits for the swarm to get to a more manageable distance.
[sblock=ooc]After Viktor doesn't move, Boldak will act.  Move 5' N on top of the sarcophagus.  Ready to throw alchemist's fire at the swarm when it comes to eat Viktor.  If it goes after Alexis instead, he'll forgo that and just wait until his next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 19, 2006)

While Alexis moves and prepares herself, Breth shoots fire at the swarm of beetles.  Unfortunately, the creatures are barely singed.  The mage falls back.

While Viktor lights his torch and ignores the call from Boldak, the dwarf climbs atop the sarcophagus and waits.

The six-legged aberration moves to Alexis and swings with one of its sharp forelegs.  But its aim is faulty.  The cleric need not even move to dodge the blow.

Recalling the warnings given by the others about their last encounter with a swarm, Alendar moves away from the others.  With another arrow ready he shouts to Alexis, "Hit and step back!"

Finally, the swarm of beetles moves to cover Viktor.  But Boldak was prepared for that event, and flings his alchemist fire.  Alas, his aim is off.  The flask soars over the entire swarm, breaking behind it.  On the bright side, though the swarm wasn't touched, neither was the party.  The beetles tear into Viktor, and he feels not only the bites, but also the sting of acid.

[EDIT!!!!]As the swarm envelopes Viktor, he lashes out with the torch, but he hastily swings wide.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves
Boldak: delay
Breth: burning hands swarm; ref save 4+3=7, fail; 1 damage (sorry, the 1.5 rounds down); moves
Viktor: lights torch
Boldak: stops delaying; moves; readies
Aberration: moves; attacks A; 6+6=12, miss
Alendar: 5-foot step; readies
Swarm: moves to cover V
Boldak: readied action triggers; throws achemist fire; 3+3-2=4, miss; direction roll=5; 10 feet too far; no one hit
[EDIT] Viktor: AoO against the swarm; 11+3-4=10, miss
Swarm: eats V; 6 damage; fort save 18+5=23, success; 1 acid damage

Status & Init (I reordered to account for the fact that I already did Alendar and the swarm for the next round)
Alexis
Breth
Viktor: 7 damage
Aberration
Alendar (readying)
Boldak
Swarm: 1[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 19, 2006)

"Listen to the dwarf man!  If any of you have oil we might be able to fry all of these bugs!"

Breth waits digs out the fire and steps to the northeast, waiting for Viktor to move.

[sblock=ooc]Ready throwing the A'sF at the nearest edge of the swarm once Viktor moves.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 19, 2006)

Screaming at the top of her lungs, Alexis shouts "DIE!" as she lashes out the freakish abberation with her morningstar.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis attacks with her morningstar (+2, d8+2) and withdraws 5 feet SE as requested.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 19, 2006)

Viktor swings his torch at the bugs, and then runs as far south as he can.
[sblock=ooc]I also take my dodge bonus against the swarm[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 19, 2006)

"Sure, now you move!" Boldak complains as he hops back off the sarcophagus.  Retrieving some oil from his belt at Breth's request, he retreats toward the mage to await what he has in store.
[sblock=OOC]Draw oil, move 20' W.  If hopping off the sarcophagus takes extra movement, I'll settle for 15'.  If that's not possible, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 19, 2006)

Alexis, with wild abandon, swings at the creature, but she overbalances and misses.

As she steps back, Alendar uses the opening to snipe with his bow.  His arrow sinks into one of the creatures legs, but the wound is only minor.

Viktor swings his lit torch again.  He strikes the swarm and singes the beetles a little more.

After Viktor moves back, Breth flings his alchemist's fire at the swarm.  His aim is off, but the splash from the flames manages to burn the aberration a bit.

The strange creature steps toward Alexis and swings both its front legs.  The cleric is hit with one and suffers minor injury.

As Boldak drops off the sarcophagus and draws his oil, the swarm moves to cover Alendar.  The elf takes the bites themselves in stride, but the acid that Viktor was able to largely shrug off, burns deeply into the elf's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: attacks Aberration; 9+2=11, miss; 5-foot-step
Alendar: readied action triggers; shoots Aberration; 13+6=19, hit; 2 damage
Breth: retrieves stowed alchemist's fire; 5-foot-step; readies
Viktor: attacks swarm; 14+3-4=13, hit; 1 damage; moves 20 feet (your sheet is wrong, btw)
Breath: ready triggers; throws AF at swarm; 10+2-4=8, miss; direction roll=4; lands just SW of Aberration; 1 splash damage to Aberration
Aberration: 5-foot-step; full attack A, 2 claws; 4+6=10, miss; 16+6=22, hit; 3 damage
Boldak: draws oil; moves
Swarm: covers L; 1 auto damage; fort save 6+4=10, fail; 4 acid damage; fort save 4+4=8, fail; will be nauseated when his turn comes (but you don't know that yet)

Status & Init
Alexis: 3 damage
Alendar (technically he should be before Alexis, because he "interrupted" her, but that is dumb): 5 damage; nauseated on his turn
Breth
Viktor: 7 damage
Aberration: 3 damage
Boldak
Swarm: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 19, 2006)

Boldak quickly approaches the swarm with his oil and smashes the flask on top of the sarcophagus. "Light this stuff up!"
[sblock=ooc]Move 3 E, 2 N, throw at the righ/middle of the sarcophagus, or the swarm itself, which I think is only ?' away.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 19, 2006)

"Get that oil on those bugs!"

Breth waits for Boldak to throw the oil, and then moves to the NW corner of the sarcophagus. He raises his hands and throws fire onto the (hopefully) oil coated bugs.

[sblock=ooc]Speak.  Delay until after Boldak.  Move to the square Viktor was in last turn and cast BH on the bugs.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 19, 2006)

Alexis refocuses and swings again.

[sblock=ooc]Attack and 5' step S.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]worthley told me he wants to see what happens before Viktor goes...  Since I don't have anything better to do...  Not sure what the point of that was...[/sblock]
Alexis swings again at the six-legged aberration, but her aim is just plain off.

Alendar, looking ill and distracted by the beetles, moves away from the swarm.

Breth shouts his suggestion to Boldak and waits for the response.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: attacks; 6+2=8, miss; five-foot-step
Alendar: nauseated; moves
Breth: delay

Status & Init
Alexis: 3 damage
Alendar: 5 damage
Breth
Viktor: 7 damage
Aberration: 3 damage
Boldak
Swarm: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]sorry, I miss understood the order of events, and thought that Breth and Boldak would do their thing before me.[/sblock]
Viktor takes a step to the swarm and swings his torch at it again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 20, 2006)

Viktor steps up and swings his torch at the swarm.  Sadly, the frustation of the moment must be getting to him, as he misses by a mile.

The strange aberration, on the other hand, has no problems.  It lays into Alexis with two claws, and she drops bleeding on the stone floor.

Boldak flings his oil and smashes it in the midst of the swarm.  Breth follows by setting the works aflame with his magic.  Alas, the swarm avoids some of the magic, and the oil also simply doesn't burn well.  The results are less than amazing.

The swarm proceeds to swamp over Boldak and Viktor.  While the human gets a swipe in with his torch, both he and the dwarf get bitten and burned by acid.

While Alexis bleeds on the floor, Alendar shakes off his illness and fires at the freakish thing.  "Can we make it?" the elf shouts loudly as his arrow sinks into flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: moves; attacks; 5+3-4=3, miss
Aberration: 5-foot-step; full attack, 2 claws; 14+6=20, hit, 6 damage; 19+6=25, hit, 3 damage; A drops
Boldak: moves; throws oil; 15+3=18, hit
Breth: stops delaying; moves; burning hands; ref save 19+3=22, success; 1 damage; 1 damage from oil (which I treated like a lantern breaking)
Swarm: covers V & B; V gets AoO; 19+3-4=18, hit, 2 damage; auto swarm damage, B-1, V-3; fort saves, B-7+4=11, success, V-20!, success; acid damage, B-1, V-1; nauseation saves, B-12+4=16, success, V-17+5=22, success

Next Round
Alexis: stablization 64, fail; loses 1 hp
Alendar: shoots aberration, 15+6=21, hit, 6 damage

Viktor is next, just so there is no "Miss Understanding."

Status & Init
Alexis: 13 damage; unconscious and dying
Alendar: 5 damage
Viktor: 11 damage
Aberration: 9 damage
Boldak: 2 damage
Breth
Swarm: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 20, 2006)

"ALEXIS!! Viktor!  You can help her can't you!?

Breth points his finger at the aberration hoping to freeze it, and then runs 30 feet to the northeast.

[sblock=ooc]
Ray of Frost.
[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 20, 2006)

Viktor takes a step out of the swarm, and waits for Boldak to step out before he strikes the swarm with his torch again, fearing that the oil still left on the bugs may also ignite Boldak.  "Alendar, you need to get her out of here, and patch her wounds."
[sblock=ooc]Viktor 5' steps out of the swarm and readys to attack once Boldak leaves the swarm.  Don't know if I've done this yet, but dodge bonus against the swarm.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 20, 2006)

"Be careful, that thing can fight many foes at once," Boldak warns his companions as they race to save Alexis.  He continues in his unorthodox fight against the swarm, drawing and smashing another bottle of oil, then stepping out of the mess of bugs.
[sblock=ooc]Throw the oil in a square next to Viktor, 5' step NW.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 20, 2006)

As Viktor steps out of the swarm, the freakish aberration lunges at Alendar.  The elf cannot withstand the onslaught on top of his wounds from the swarm.  His blood pools underneath his fallen form.

Boldak flings more oil at the swarm, steps out, and waits for Viktor to light them up.  Unfornately, the warrior's aim leaves much to be desired, and he misses yet again.

Breth moves toward the aberration and flings a bolt of cold energy at it.  While he is on target, the creature largely ignores the minor spell.

The swarm moves to feast on Viktor yet again.  But this time the warrior stabs the heart of the swarm with the torch.  As the oil catches, the greater part of the mass fries away.  The few remaining beetles scatter away.

As Alexis and Alendar both continue to bleed, the aberration quickly stalks toward and attacks Breth.  Fortunately, the creature, perhaps overconfident, completely misses the mage.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: 5-foot-step; ready (and, in case you haven't caught on, the dodge bonus is irrelevant, as the swarm doesn't have to make an attack roll to hit you)
Aberration: moves; attacks L; 13+6=19, hit; 6 damage; L drops
Boldak: throws oil; 14+3=17, hit; 5-foot-step
Viktor: ready triggers; attacks swarm; 9+3-4=8, miss
Breth: moves (I just reversed the order of your move and spell, and minutely changed your move, since that would put you in range to hit); ray of frost; ranged touch, 12+2=14, hit; 1 damage
Swarm: moves to cover V; AoO, 19+3-4=18, hit; 3 damage; oil burns, 1 damage; swarm dispersed (i.e. dead)
Alexis: 41, fail; -1 hp
Alendar: 52, fail; -1 hp

Aberration: moves; attacks R; 1!, miss (lucky)

Status & Init
Boldak: 2 damage
Viktor: 11 damage
Breth
Swarm: 10 damage; dispersed
Alexis: 14 damage; unconscious and dying
Alendar: 12 damage; unconscious and dying
Aberration: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 20, 2006)

Breth moves near Viktor.  "Hit it when it follows!"

[sblock=ooc]double move/withdraw to the square just south of Viktor[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

Viktor drops his torch and draws his hammer.  He then waits for the evil beast to make it's way over to him.
[sblock=ooc]draw hammer and ready to attack when the monster comes into reach[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

Boldak, seeing the others' plan, drops his sword and draws his bow, whereupon he fires a shot at the giant eye.  He then takes a step behind the sarcophagus to gain some protection from the aberation.
[sblock=ooc]Drop, shoot, 5' SE[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

Boldak hastily drops his sword and draws his bow.  But, his mind was ahead of his hands, and his shot goes far afield.

While Viktor waits, hoping the creature will come to him, Breth joins him near the sound end of the sarcophagus.

Taking the closer target, the aberration comes around the north side and lashes out at Boldak.  While not a serious wound, the dwarf's blood still spatters the sarcophagus.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: drop; draw; shoot; 3+3=6, miss; 5-foot-step
Viktor: drop; draw; ready attack
Breth: withdraws
Alexis: 12, fail; -1 hp
Alendar: 57, fail; -1 hp
Aberration: moves; attacks B; 20!, threat; 9+6=15, not confirmed (whew!); 2 damage

Status & Init
Boldak: 4 damage
Viktor: 11 damage
Breth
Alexis: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Alendar: 13 damage; unconscious and dying
Aberration: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

The dwarf steps back south to fire another shot and allow the fighter to attack the thing.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

Breth points at the aberration again.

[sblock=ooc]ray of frost[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

Viktor, moves to the aberation an smites it with his hammer.  "Be gone foul beast!"
[sblock=ooc]smite evil the aberation total of +6 to hit and 1d8+3 damage, and dodge bonus against it[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

Boldak takes a step back and fires another shot at the aberration.  This one finds the mark, and the creature has another small wound.  It still doesn't seem to slow, though.

Calling on the strength of his faith, Viktor slams his hammer into the creature.  It recoils in pain as the divine energy courses through it, but it still stands.

Breth flings another bolt of ice from his hands, but his aim is off.  The magic flies harmlessly beyond the creature.

In an extremely deft manuever, the aberration steps next two both man and dwarf.  It quickly spins in a circle, attempting to catch both with its claws.  However, both manage to avoid the clumsy swing.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: 5-foot-step; shoots; 18+3=21, hit, 2 damage
Viktor: moves; smites evil; 10+6=16, hit; 7 damage
Breth: ray of frost; ranged touch, 9+2-4=7, miss
Alexis: 5; stable
Alendar: 55, fail; -1 hp
Aberration: 5-foot-step; whirlwind attack; B-4+6=10, miss; V-6+6=12, miss

Status & Init
Boldak: 4 damage
Viktor: 11 damage
Breth
Alexis: 15 damage; unconscious, but stable
Alendar: 14 damage; unconscious and dying
Aberration: 19 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

"For the love of Holy things!'

Breth points yet again and takes a 5' step east.

[sblock=sienna]guess!  ok don't!  ray of frost[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

"My god has no place for you here." Bellows Viktor as he moves(if needed) to flank with his Dwarven companion and mightly swings his hammer.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

"Surround it, Viktor!" shouts Boldak.  He waits for the human to comply and then stabs the eye with his quickly drawn dagger.
[sblock=thisisntwhereyouputyourcolor]Draw dagger and ready to attack when it's flanked.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

Quickly realizing they have the upper hand, the man and dwarf surround the aberration.  The dwarf, making use of the creature's distraction, sinks his dagger right in the large eye.  With a squealing noise, in falls to the ground in its own pool of blood.

[sblock=OOC]Boldak: draws; readies
Viktor: 5-foot-step
Boldak: ready triggers; sneak attack; 14+3+2=19, hit; 9 damage; it drops
Alendar: 69, fail; -1 hp

Status & Init
Boldak: 4 damage
Viktor: 11 damage
Breth
Alexis: 15 damage; unconscious, but stable
Alendar: 15 damage; unconscious and dying
Aberration: 28 damage; dying[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

"Alexis!!"

Breth runs to where the cleric is lying to check her wounds. When he sees that she isn't bleeding anymore he rushes to where the ranger lies and does what he can to help staunch the flow of blood.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

Boldak quickly rushes to the elf and does what he can to tend his wounds, admonishing the others, "Help me over here!"


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

"Check on her.  I'll see how Alendar is doing!" Yells Viktor as he goes to assess the elf's possibly fatal situation, and do what he can to save him.
[sblock=ooc]Viktor will attempt to stop the elf from dying[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

Working together, the three manage to get Alendar's wounds bound up before he bleeds anymore.
[sblock=OOC]Heal (I assume all three help): 11+1+2+2=16, success[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

"We need to get these two somewhere safe to rest.  With that hole in the ground over there, I'm a little worried about this specific spot."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

"Phew...  Now what?  Do we try to move them to the mine office?  That would be more defensible, but we might have some time before we can wake them up.  Should we get them into town?  It might take awhile..."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

Let's just retreat to the cave entrance.  We can defend against the wild from there, and if things come up from the hole, we can run," suggests Boldak.  He cleans the eye goop off his blade and retrieves his sword before examining the monstrosity further.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

"Agreed, that should be good enough until they come to."

Breth helps move the two unconscious people to the entrance alcove.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

Examining the creature reveals nothing other than what its innards look like.  It had nothing on it.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

Upon learning nothing from the creature, Boldak makes his way with the others to the Cairn entrance.  There he builds a fire and makes the unconscious party members as comfortable as possible.


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

"I can stand watch for a while.  You two can rest first."  Viktor then starts making himself comfortable, and cleans his wounds.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

"If you insist, but wake me if you get tired at all.  I didn't take an injury in this battle you know."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

Boldak winks at his magical friend, stating, "How did that happen, anyway?  I'm beginning to think that you just hang about the battle behind the real heroes so you can gather the spoils later..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

Breth snorts, "Just the way I like it!  The fewer holes my hide gets in it the more it'll be worth when someone tans me after I've died of old age.  If you were actually able to find a trap or two, I'd never get hurt at all.  

Did anyone else notice how fascinating the acid that the beetles were using was?  There HAS to be a way to utilize that..."

The sorceror then starts to pace around the room muttering about barriers in elemental fields and tapping into hidden energies.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

The dwarf turns away from Breth in disgust.  "Viktor, you don't happen to have anything to pass the time apart from talking about bug goo, do you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

*Day 7*

As the group camps near the entrance, their rest is thankfully safe.  The rest of the day passes, and then the night as well, without event.  By the next morning, Alexis has regained enough strength to wake up.  But Alendar is still unconscious, though improved from the day before.
[sblock=OOC]You guys can keep talking if you want, but I decided in the interest of getting o3 back into the game, I'd move this forward.

I decided that, since it was still pretty early in the day, I'd treat it as a full day rest, rather than 8 hours (I'm assuming you are just waiting for the next morning).  I've also given you the benefit of the doubt on long-term care heal checks, but only regarding the unconscious people.

Status
Boldak: 0 damage
Viktor: 9 damage
Breth
Alexis: 7 damage
Alendar: 11 damage; still unconscious[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 21, 2006)

Viktor pulls a torch out of his bag and wedges it into a gap in the wall  "Well, target practice will could keep you occupied .  I am going to pray for our friends here.  Hopefully Heironeous will aid in their recovery."


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 21, 2006)

Sitting up, and placing her hands on her head, Alexis moans slightly "Gods, i need to stop doing that....  I'm just glad you're all such virtuous men... I'd hate to have kill you after saving my life so many times."

Realizing Alender isn't stirring she crawls to his side.  Mumbling to herself,"He's alive at least..."

"I need some time to help him.  Is everyone else ok for the time being?"

Assuming no argument, Alexis goes and prays. Once done, she comes back and help Alender and says to Viktor, "Let me help you too, you are quite obviously injured..." 

[sblock=ooc]Since we're not sure if i can use the spells from before i was unconcious, Alexis is gonna pray, then cast CLW on Alender.  If he doesn't wake up she'll do it again. Then heal Viktor as available. After praying Alexis can have 4 clw and 4 cminorw.  1 (or 2) to alendar, 1 to viktor and then we'll see where we are.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

"Glad to have you back again.  Breth here was starting to get some pretty unusual ideas about how to wake you," Boldak quips.

As the party is made whole again, the dwarf begins to stir.  "It seems likely that you'll need another day or so to fully recover and gain your divine aid again.  Perhaps it would be best for us to return to town and get a full night's rest.  We could even look for someone to help us identify the things we've found."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 21, 2006)

As Alexis dispenses divine energy, the wounds of her companions close up rather well.

Alendar looks in shock at Alexis as he comes to.  "Here I thought you were the one that needed help.  My thanks."
[sblock=OOC]CLW on Alendar, 9; CLW on Viktor, 10....  Finally some good rolls for you guys
And if you happen to give yourself a CLW too, well... it would just happen to be ANOTHER 9...

Status
Boldak:
Viktor:
Breth
Alexis: 7 damage (or 0)
Alendar: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Since you're offering, i'll take it... [/sblock]

A huge childish grin washes over Alexis's face and she looks entirely pleased with herself.

"I agree that a real bed and a real meal would be grand.  Those items might even come in handy, if they work anything like those goggles. You don't suppose anyone will come wandering in here while we're gone do you?" Alexis says, shrugging her shoulders.

Humming softly to herself, she gathers her things, and prepares to leave.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

After pondering and muttering through the day and night, Breth looks up to see the wedged torch.

"Target practice!  What a good idea!"

Breth focuses on the torch and motions like he's throwing something at it.  A ball of acid appears and flies through the air at the torch.

Regardless of if the glob hits the torch or not, Breth jumps into the air and lets out a loud whoop.

"It worked! It worked! That is so COOL!"

[sblock=ooc]I got a new spell!  If only it wasn't a cantrip...[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 21, 2006)

As cauterized stone drips down the wall nearby, Boldak comments, "Nice one there, Breth..."

He douses the fire and begins the trek back to Diamond Lake.  

"I must admit, my experience deals more with stones than riches.  If any of you know who in town might be able to help with either the valuables or the magic items, I'm open to suggestions."

[sblock=ooc]Boldak plans to pretty much just take care of the business to the best extent the party can manage, and will otherwise go along with the others' plans.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2006)

The towering sorcerer thinks for a little while.  "Well we'll need some more fire if we run into anymore of those swarms.  Maybe Benazel can help us out with a couple magical items too.  The blacksmith could probably help with the armor too."


----------



## worthley (Dec 22, 2006)

"I would like to spend a little time at my church when we reach town.  I trust you all to do what's best for the group with the spoils we have found."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 22, 2006)

The trip back to town goes without incident.  By the time you reach the outskirts of Diamond Lake, it is about midmorning.  It seems largely the same way that you left it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 22, 2006)

"Are you sure that coming back here was a good idea?  It seems so...depressing, I already want a drink.  We should probably try to make some money here first though I suppose.  The armorer or alchemist first?  I'm thinking alchemist."


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 22, 2006)

"I could use some worship as well, though i suspect mine is much closer to Breth's variety than your's Viktor."

"Boldak, lets split this stuff up and get it taken care of as quickly as we can....  There is a fresh cask of ale calling our name... i can hear it now."

"Viktor, we'll be at the Dog after we're done."

"Everyone keep quiet about what we've found and where we've found it....  We don't need any hero miners trying to unearth more riches......"


----------



## worthley (Dec 22, 2006)

"Well, since some people know what we were up to, I assume that people will be able to figure out where it came from.  Maybe if we wait a while to sell all this, we'll be able to protect the investment.  Along with saving others from a fatal adventure.  Which is really the more important point."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 22, 2006)

"People around here are too concerned with surviving to worry about a bunch of folks like us finding some bracelet.  Besides, us returning cut up... not to mention dead... is hardly going to encourage anyone to explore that particular cairn after they've been avoiding it for years," responds Boldak.  "We should definitely hit up the alchemist first, for he just might be able to tell us about the other magical items we've found."

He turns to Alexis saying, "Speeding up the process isn't a bad idea.  Why don't you take the armband and statues to Tidwoad's.  Don't settle for his initial offer, though..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 22, 2006)

"You might want to be leery of his second as well.  Should we head up to smelter's?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 22, 2006)

[sblock=Those going to the smelting house]Boldak and Breth head to the smelting house.  The place is a massive fortress-workshop perched on the edge of the lake.  At this time of day, the place is extremely busy.  The mines have been producing well.

On the northwest corner of the building is a small tower that serves as Benazel's residence and workshop.  Benazel himself is a half-elf who seems rather talkative, and his office on the ground floor of the tower contains a large display of alchemical items and well as some minor magical potions.

As you explain what you need, the half-elf butts in with "hmmm"s and "ohhhh"s constantly.  "Well, I can certainly meet any alchemical needs you have.  Lots of acid and alchemist fire right here.  But identifying magical treasures is not my specialty.  Best bet, and maybe your only bet, would be to ask the sage, Allustan."  He gladly points you in the direction of Allustan's residence and even more gladly sells you any alchemical items or cheap potions you'd like to buy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Those going to Tidwoad's]Alendar accompanies whoever goes to the gnome jeweler's shop (I assume just Alexis).  The shop is meticulously arranged, and there is a lavish display of a collection of gems.  A shield guardian sets just inside the shop door.  With its powerful stone fits, it is no wonder that Tidwoad boasts that his establishment is theft-proof.

"Well, what can I do for you tall folk," the gnome says with almost a hint of disdain.[/color][sblock=OOC]Sorry, no more time to post.  Let me know precisely what you want him to look at, and I'll get back to you with more detail.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Garrison goers]As Viktor returns to the garrison, it seems that things have been going as normal.  Only the typical daily happens are going on.

Let me know if you've any intention of doing anything special.  Otherwise, nothing happens as Viktor takes care of business.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 22, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I just planned on talking to someone about the aberation.  Then just doing general prayer/churchy stuff[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 23, 2006)

The dwarf browses a bit, but having little in the way of coin, does not purchase anything at the moment.  "You'd know better than me about this sage, Breth.  I'll let you do the talking, but I'll keep an eye out," says the dwarf as they approach the home.
[sblock=ooc]Boldak just keeps an eye out for anything fishy.  It would be nice to know the general nature of the alchemist's stock for future reference, otherwise, I am ok with breezing through the trip to Alustan's, though I'm game to play it out if Ti would like.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 23, 2006)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Boldak just keeps an eye out for anything fishy.  It would be nice to know the general nature of the alchemist's stock for future reference, otherwise, I am ok with breezing through the trip to Alustan's, though I'm game to play it out if Ti would like.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Well, if you guys go to Allustan's it probably should be played out.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=o3]As you show your finds to Tidwoad, the gnome climbs on top of the counter and bends over to examine them.  He stand back up when he's done, and his head is just a bit higher than yours.

"For that armband...  30 gold.  It's a decent piece.  Those three statuettes...  250 for the lot.  That's a fair haul for a young woman and elf.  Would feed the average couple in this place for a long time."

Alendar looks at Alexis and shrugs his shoulders.  He whispers, "Boldak said not to take his first offer.  Bartering is not my trade, and I don't know what this stuff is worth."
[sblock=OOC]Let me know if there is anything else you want Tidwoad to price.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 23, 2006)

The dwarf approaches the unfamilar residence with a bit of trepidation and raps on the door.

"I don't know much about him, but I hear he used to be an adventurer, and he's quite a powerful force in the city.  I just hope he's willing to give us some service..."
[sblock=ooc]Cool.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 23, 2006)

"That's about that much more than I know really.  I hear he's the true power behind the mayor."

Breth tucks an errant strand of red hair behind his ear.

"Well let's see what he can offer us in the way of knowledge."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=Ti & mn][sblock=OOC]Do you think we should proceed using sblocks?  We don't need to if it doesn't matter to you guys.[/sblock]The so-called "smartest man in town" dwells within a charming red and deep blue house on one of the rare stretches of healthy grass in all of Diamond Lake.  A small meditation garden abuts the face of the house, incorporating vertical stones and small pools of concentric circles.  The fresh paint and well-tended yard contrasts sharply with the rest of the seedy town, a testament to the locals' respect for (or fear of) a man whose prowess is known as far as the Free City.

As you approach the house, you actually find that a man, presumably Allustan, is strolling through the garden.  He is a relatively tall man (though not nearly so tall as Breth) with long flowing dark beard in an intricate braid.  He approaches you with a friendly an open demeanor.

"Is there something that I can do for you on this fine day?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=Di][sblock=ooc]why not?[/sblock]
Breth nods at the man and puts on a friendly smile.

"Good day sir, we are looking for Allustan, in hopes that he might illuminate us on the purpose of some minor items."

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=Ti & mn]"Then you have found him.  Please, come this way."  The sage leads you over to a large tree stump in the yard.  "You can place your items here.  I presume that you've already discovered that they are magical.  Just let me have a quick look."  Allustan absent-mindedly casts the spell Breth knows is _detect magic_ and studies each of the items intently.

"That mail suit... Most likely it is simply reinforced by magic to make it function better.  I see know immediate signs of anything foul with it.

"The goggles...  I've seen things that look like this before.  There was an industrious wizard many years ago that realized that there would be a good market for them.  Given the type of magic on it, and the simple fact that there's really no other reason to ensorcell some goggles, I would be strongly inclined to presume that they simple help you notice things better.  Have you tried them at all?

"These two are certainly wands of some type.  You know the general way in which wands work, yes?  I cannot be certain which specific spell each holds, or how many more castings of the spell remain, without further study."

The sage looks quizically at first Breth and Boldak.  "I don't think I recognize you, but you, on the otherhand, are you not a resident of the town?  I don't mean to pry, but I know that most folk around here do not have treasure like these.  You could not have illicitly taken them from someone.  It is also unlikely that you have just been holding on to them, only to now decide to find what they are.  You must have found them, yes?  Would you mind telling me how you acquired them?"

Allustan waits a moment, but before you speak, he intuitively adds, "Don't have worry that I'd swoop off to where'er you went to find another trove.  My adventuring days are behind me.  But you've piqued my interest.  There's not places close by that I'd have expected youths to find such as this."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=di and ti i guess][sblock=ooc]Because not doing so would make this less boring for the others?[/sblock]
Boldak follows Breth from the doorway as the man approaches from the garden.  Rocking back and forth on his heels, he replies the the sage's query, "I imagine I'm not completely unknown around the town.  I've done a lot of work for Dourstone."  Shrugging, he continues, "I suppose you're right, of course, about the goggles.  I've tried them on and they appear to do just that."


He turns aside to Breth at the mention of disclosing the nature of their recent activites and defers to the mage by way of remaining silent...
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=DI and MN (MN can look at my previous post too...)][sblock=ooc]meh let em be curious, if they get too bored they can return the favor[/sblock]Breth looks at Allustan somewhat suspiciously as he talks.  Shavora, sensing this, squawks an ruffles her feathers from her perch on Breth's shoulder, before giving Allustan an inquisitive peer as well.

Breth strokes Shavora's head to calm her, and answers.

"We have found a rather interesting hole in the ground.  The searching has not been easy, but these are the fruits of our labor.  These and the graves of fallen companions.  The latter is a fruit with a much more bitter taste.  

As the good dwarf here has said, we have only experimented with the googles.  The other items are still a mystery to us.  Could you investigate the wands further?  I believe that they might be rather useful to us either in the way of spells or coin.  Actually, it would probably be useful to know exactly how the mail can help us as well."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=Ti & mn]"Very well.  I shall take a look at both wands and the mail.  Tomorrow morning I will have your answer.  As you may know," the sage says addressing Breth, "the spell requires destroying a pearl for each casting.  You don't need to find them, as I have some on hand.  But it does make it costly.  I will give you a break on my fee, however.  I'll need 350 gold.  If you don't have it on hand, you can bring it tomorrow.  And while that may sound steep, I can assure you that the armor alone would fetch more than that amount if you sold it.

"And I wish you the best of luck in your 'holes' and the like.  Likewise, I am sorry to hear about your companions.  I would like to tell you that you get used to it after a time.  However, even if that is true, it is still not a comforting thought."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=Di & MN]Breth glances over at Boldak.  "350 you say?  Well we might need to scrounge around for that kind of cash, maybe you should just look at the wands for now and we'll hold off on the armor.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=Di & MN]Shavora pecks at Breth's ear and mutters "Barter." 

"Ahem... yes..  Another option we might have is for you to identify all three.  That way, if we can't come up with the money, you can just not tell us what the armor does until we can pay you.  Is that sufficient?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=Ti & mn]Allustan looks at Shavora with a smirk.  "Your raven is smart, but perhaps it has missed the fact that, if I _identify_ the armor as well, I will still have had to destroy the pearl."  He pauses a moment, waiting for you to draw the logical inference.  "But, I won't be forced to live in the flophouse over the loss of a pearl for which I have already paid.  I imagine that, if things go well for you, it could make all the difference in your lives.  I accept your proposition."[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=di]I will head to the meeting spot after about 2 hours at the garrison[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=Di]Hmmm.... Come now Tidwoad.  There is no denying that sum is healthy, and to a customer of ordinary means it would be entirely reasonable.  We though, are not ordinary.  This is a small sampling of the things we will have to offer you.  You would of course like to encourage us as repeat customers, wouldn't you? Alexis asks beamingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=o3]Tidwoad paces back and forth on the top of the counter.  "You're trying to drive me into a debtor's prison!" the gnome exclaims.  "40 for the armband, and 300 for the set of statuettes."  He stops pacing and crosses his arms across his chest.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=stuff]As the pair walks away from the sage's home, Boldak turns to the raven and his master to comment, "Don't dare think that's enough to make me forget all the head pecking...  Good work though.  That went better than I'd have thought it would.  I can't help but think he'll be making use of us later... but that's what we'll have to live with."

As they near the Dog, he concludes, "I just hope we can find someone to take off our hands anything that isn't of use.  I need to get my hands on some actual coin in order to purchase a new shield...

Let's go see if Alexis faired as well."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=Di]Well, I suppose, if that's it... Alexis trails off mid-word and waits an uncomfortably long moment, gazing quite intently at him.  

Presuming he doesn't shout another offer, she'll accept his second.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=stuff x2]"Wizards always do seem to keep their grip on someone if they can.  Come to think of it I bet a good number of Sorcerer's do too.  Luckily, I think I've avoided most of them.  C'mon, let's get a start on the night."
[/sblock]

Breth walks up to the bar and orders 2 ales.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=o3]The gnome takes the items and gives Alexis the coin in return, not budging from his second offer.

As the pair leaves Tidwoad's (I presume to head to the Feral Dog as previously discussed) Alendar turns to the woman.  "I don't have the first damned clue whether we just got swindled."[/sblock]
As the group finishes their separate business, they congregate once more at the Feral Dog.  It is not at all busy yet, being only just late lunchtime.  A couple of workers are toiling as you come in with a rather large dark stain.  Unlike most such stains you see like that, which are usually in the dog fighting pit, this once is on the edge outside the pit.  Obviously something of note happened last night.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 26, 2006)

"Looks like someone got knifed last night.  I wonder if the bet was worth it?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 27, 2006)

"Now seems like a good time to find out what's been going on while we've been out and about..." wonders Boldak.  "I'm particularly interested in whatever happened to that group with the elven girl."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

"Elven girl?"


----------



## worthley (Dec 28, 2006)

"I remember hearing a little about another adventuring party when I was looking for you.  Is that who you are talking about?"


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 28, 2006)

Boldak sips from his ale before explaining, "Yes, in fact.  There was a group mucking about in the old Stirgenest cairn before we started this whole business.  I lost some silver at knives to an elf named Tirra and never got a chance to win it back.  As far as I know, they set out for Stirgenest the same day I originally set out... but noone has ever heard from them again."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

"The Stirgenest you say?  Definitely sounds less hospitable than 'Whispering'.  I wonder if they have had any luck there.  Do you know anything about this other cairn?  People mostly thought that ours was empty too didn't they?"


----------



## worthley (Dec 28, 2006)

"I would assume if no one has heard from them since, that they weren't lucky at all.  Either they haven't found anything worth selling yet, or they have met a tragic end."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

"Not necessarily, they could just have greater resources and be able to hold off having to come back into town."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 28, 2006)

"True enough, I'd not be surprised at anything after how strangely that elf acted.  The Stirgenest, though, was known to be empty.  I actually tried to persuade them to come with me instead, it was only after they refused that I fell in with Alexis and the others.  Whispering cairn had not been visited in quite some time, so none knew what it held," Boldak replies.

After aquiring some lunch, he ponders further with the others, "I had thought of checking up on them, but I don't see that we can waste much time with all of the discoveries we've made so far.  Why don't we grill some of the regulars here to see if anyone's spotted them again.  We can find out who dripped all over the place while we're at it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

"Going to the other cairn would be a bad idea right now, with the open hole just waiting to be explored.  We should ask Allustan if anyone else has been acquiring his services lately when we pick up the goods tomorrow as well."


----------



## worthley (Dec 28, 2006)

"Who is Allustan?  And what are we picking up from this person tomorrow?  That reminds me, what happened with all the stuff we found in the cairn?" Replies Viktor, seeming lost and confused with the way the discussion has turned.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

Breth rolls his eyes to the ceiling and murmurs a short prayer.  "Allustan is the mayor's brother, who also happens to have quite the adventuring history, but is currently retired and occasionally identifies items for a small fee.  Such as 3 of the items we pulled out of the cairn.  We're getting them tomorrow.

Hopefully we'll be able to pay the man by then."


----------



## worthley (Dec 28, 2006)

"I would assume he's identifing the armor and the rods.  What happened with the rest of the stuff?  Shouldn't that raise enough to pay for it?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 28, 2006)

"That's the hope at least.  If Alexis and Alendar ever get back from selling them...

Boldak's right, we should mingle in the crowd here and see what we can find out about Stirgenest, the other party, the blood stain, or anything else of note."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 29, 2006)

As he and Breth walk away from the table, Boldak comments, "You handled him quite well there."

The dwarf then continues on and makes his way amongst those regulars he knows, participating in the occasional dice game or knife throwing contest.  He makes regular reports to the others on his progress while continuing the previous conversation, "I'd agree on Stirgenest.  We should continue as we are, and check up on that group later.  As for the others... they'd best be getting back soon.  I wasn't joking about needing coin."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 29, 2006)

"I can cover you in the meantime if you need some coin for a contest."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 29, 2006)

Boldak gives a light chuckle at the sorceror's suggestion. "I'm not that poor.  I certainly have enough to match what this riff-raff can pull together.  I'm talking about real coin, the kind we stand to be making..." Boldak states.  Continuing in hushed tones, he leans in toward Breth, "From all the treasure we're finding in this place."

"Besides, if things get tougher as they have been, I'm going to need more than this nogood excuse for a sword."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 2, 2007)

Alendar, having joined the group along with Alexis, whispers quite softly.  "We got a lot."  He sets a gold peice on the table.  Then next to it he holds up first three fingers, another three fingers, and then nine fingers.  "That many more of those.  I think we should keep quite about that, especially in here.

As the group spends the next few hours in the Feral Dog, they manage to learn a little bit, despite the relatively early time of day.  Tirra has been seen as recently as yesterday.  Those that you speak to haven't seemed to notice anything different, suggesting that the seasoned adventurers have found exactly what everyone expected them to find: nothing.  However, they have, apparently, not yet given up, as the she-elf is curretly absent.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 2, 2007)

Boldak walks away from a dice game that was becoming increasingly upset with his presence and rejoins the group.

"You'd think I was winning the way they chased me away.  What person in this town can't handle a few jokes about their mother and Neff?" he wonders aloud as he sits next to Alendar.  Eyeing the coin, he continues, "Wow... it's unfortunate that it's already spent."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 3, 2007)

"I'm afraid i don't see why we should bother this elf woman."

"Lets rest up, see about finding out what some of these things do and are, and get back to our task." Alexis looks around cautiously and returns to her ale.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 3, 2007)

Breth looks around and lowers his voice.  "All of it in fact... The wizard wants 10 more for identifying what we have so far."


----------



## worthley (Jan 3, 2007)

"So, how long until we plan on venturing out again?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 3, 2007)

"Well, after we pay the sage, we'll need to divy up the, umm..." Boldak says, pausing to whisper, "...treasure."  

"I'd suggest that we keep what can be of use to us, even in the case of things such as armor, in the hopes that it will lead to a more equal share in the future.  I now Alexis wants to be fair, after all," he says with a smile.

"Anything else could possibly be sold, though I don't know about in this place...  We may end up losing too much.  We can afford to take a few hours in the morning to find out, though.  Our ability to adventure usually wears out before the day ends anyway."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 4, 2007)

During one of the re-grouping breaks, Breth takes a long pull at his ale and says,"I can't help but feel that we are in a race with Tirra's group.  It seems rather silly, but the notion that we need to finish our mission first is very strong in my mind.

"That being said, we should probably examine our formations in the last couple fights and see if there was anything we could have done better to avoid the nearly disasterous end that we came to there.

Hopefully, one of those wands will be able to help us in the coming days.  If not we could really use its value in alchemist's fire."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 4, 2007)

"Well, I don't know anything about this other group other than what you've told me, but I think Breth's right.  If they find out that the Stirgenest Cairn is empty, they might go looking to the other ones.  I wonder what actually brought them out here?"

Alendar changes the subject along with Breth.  "As to tactics....  Dammit Viktor!  Even if we have to fight another mass of insects, could you do something other than swing that stupid torch at them?  You can't hit the broadside of a barn with that thing.  I guess there's nothing much else you CAN do against them, but maybe focusing on other enemies would be better."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 4, 2007)

"That I can agree with.  If we can play to our strengths a bit, perhaps we'll do better," Boldak adds.  "I'd like to see some more of what we were able to accomplish against that giant thing after the bugs were taken care of."

As the night goes on, Boldak eventually retires, satisfied that he's learned what he can from the crowd.  He salutes his companions as he heads off, saying, "I hope we find what the sage knows to be encouraging.  Good evening to all of you."


----------



## worthley (Jan 5, 2007)

"Where should I meet you all in the morning?  I plan on staying in my room for the night."  Viktor starts to leave and then turns back to the elf.  "I will pray to my gods in hope they will let me make better decisions in battle from now on."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2007)

"Well I think it might be a good time to call it a night.  I will see you on the morrow.  Are we all going to the sage or just Boldak and myself?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2007)

An obviously very tired Alexis says "It's probably best not to overwhelm the sage too much.  Let's let him keep the faces he knows and not the rest.  I'd recommend just Boldak and Breth go, possibly Alendar.  The rest of us can meet here and wait."

"I'll see all of you on the morrow.  Stay safe and quiet."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Day 8*

The members of the group each retire for the night and rest soundly.  As the sun rises, Boldak and Breth return to Allustan's, as Alendar had no desire to go.
[sblock=Ti & mn]The sage was not out walking the garden this time, but after the pair knocks on his door, he pleasantly steps out to join them.  Allustan leads the pair back to the same table-like stump and arrays the items before them.  "I've good news for you.  The items are of some value."  The sage then raises his eyebrows, somewhat playfully, at the pair.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock]With a glance at Breth, Boldak reaches for the pouch of gold and says with a strained smile,"I believe this is as well.  What can you tell us?"
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I believe we're 10g short with the money that means we each owe 2g to complete the deal.  Boldak will cover anyone that's short for the time being (let me know).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & mn]"The chainmail has a very standard enchantment that simply makes it provide better protection.  This wand," the sage says while pointing, "casts the spell called _unseen servant_ and can be used sixteen more times.  The other casts _shatter_ and can be used seven more times.  I imagine your friend can explain what those spells do."  And if Breth doesn't do so, Allustan provides the explanation.

"Is there anything else I can do for you?" the sage asks.  He almost looks hopeful that you'd say 'yes.'[sblock=OOC]The chainmail is +1.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=OOC for everyone]Alendar has his 2 gp share and gave it to Boldak.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=o3 & worthley]After Breth and Boldak leave the group to seek out the sage, Alendar turns to the two humans.  "Is there something useful we can do while they take care of that?"[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock=o3&di]"Well, we can go to the garrison, and see if my parents know anything about the symbols that we saw."  Viktor turns to the elf.  "I know you probably think I should have thought of this yesterday."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock]Boldak looks at the wands with a little trepidation before asking, "How does one go about using them, then?"

After his question is answered, he becomes bold enough to inquire, "The armor will be of use to someone, I'm sure... but I don't know much about these wands.  You don't happen to know where we could sell things like this, do you?  Tidwoad's doesn't exactly seem like the place."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock=worthley & di]"Garrison?  I guess that it's better than wasting the morning away here." 

Alexis eyes Viktor quizzically and says to no one in particular, "Both  parents you say?  Hmmm. Well lets go see them then." [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock=o3 & worthley]Alendar shrugs shoulders.  "Garrison's not my idea of a good time...  But maybe your parents will embarass you enough to make it work the trip."

There is some small amount of activity as you reach the garrison, but it is nothing that seems out of the ordinary.  The garrison houses more than 60 members of the Free City militia.  While at any given time a third of them are patrolling the countryside, it seems like most of the rest are working on drills as you enter.  The structure contains what you'd largely expect of it.  There are some storerooms, barracks, and, of course, the chapel of Heironeous.

Alendar turns to Viktor.  "So, are your parents scholars or something?  My brother never mentioned it."[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti & mn]"Well, in all honesty, I wouldn't sell anything to that gnome unless it was gems.  He still takes a cut out of those, but not nearly as much."  The sage thinks a moment.  "I don't generally have sufficient coin on hand to buy them from you personally.  Taggin may be interested at the general store.  Benazel at the smelting house would have an interest.  But you may find it more beneficial to hold on to them.  Resources in this town are generally not spent, even by those with sufficient coin, to purchase things like these."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 7, 2007)

[sblock]"Well, thank you for your time, sir.  Hopefully we'll be back again soon," says Boldak in thanks.  As the pair returns to the Dog in order to meet the rest of the party, he comments to Breth, "Let's get back to work, then.  If we're not to be able to make much coin from these, let's put them to use in finding coin in that cairn.  I sure hope someone is able to appreciate this armor..."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 8, 2007)

As the two approach the Feral Dog once more Breth looks up from his private study of the wands.  "Agreed, while the spells are not as familiar as I would have hoped, I believe we could still get some good use out of them."


----------



## worthley (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=di & o3]"My parents have worked for the garrison and worshiped Heironeous for a long time.  With the amount of time they spend in study, you could call them scholars.  Most of their years out and about, searching for the troubles we've been finding ourselves in are behind them."  Viktor leads the others to where he would normally find his parents at this time of day.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 8, 2007)

"Both could be of use though if they do what it sounds like," states the young dwarf, launching himself into an early morning ale to pass the time.  "I can think of a few places already that we'd have liked to move something without being nearby, or things we'd rather not have solid anymore."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=di&worthley]As they walk Alexis leans to Alendar and whispers, "I think he might be drunk." and she eyes Viktor carefully.

Straightening herself she says, "Lead the way friend, i must say i look forward to meet your mum and dad. I hope they can help us."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=o3 & worthley]OOC: Do you guys want to play out meeting Viktor's parents, or just summarize in some fashion?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 9, 2007)

[sblock=di&o3]I'm ok with summary as it seems the others are already back at the bar.  I just want to find out what Viktor's parent's know about the symbols, and anything that goes along with them showing up in the cairn[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 9, 2007)

[sblock=di&worthley]Summary.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2007)

[sblock=o3 & worthley]Alendar snickers in response to Alexis' suggestion.

The three quickly find Viktor's parents in the chapel.  After an only slightly embarassing display by Viktor's mother, the pair query the group about what they've been doing.  After their fears for their son's safety are dispelled, they examine drawings of the symbols you've found so far.

"Sorry son," Viktor's father apoligizes.  "Perhaps you could ask that sage in town, Allustan.  But I've never seen the likes of this before."

The pair return to their duties, but they first wish a goodbye and a blessing.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 9, 2007)

As they walk back towards the Dog, Alexis remarks "You have quite nice parents Viktor, you would do well to end up like them I think, but perhaps in a nicer place."

Looking away, she changes subject, "I wonder what use the things we found are to us.  Hopefully something dealing with mass bug slaying.  I can't say i liked bugs to begin with, but the past few days have done nothing but lower them in my mind."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2007)

In short order, the entire group is back together at the Feral Dog, which has become their typical haunt.

"Did you have luck with the sage?  We passed the time by visiting Viktor's parents, but accomplished nothing of note.  I do see that you've managed to start drinking already," Alendar notes with a look at Boldak.


----------



## worthley (Jan 9, 2007)

"Give the guy a break.  He'd probably get drunk if he had water this early." says Viktor, as he waits for the responce to Alendar's question.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2007)

Breth glances at his ale, "It's not like this is anything more than liquid bread.  Probably better for you than the water around here too.

"The sage let us know what we have here.  The armor has magical protection to it and the wands have a couple spells.  The one is good at breaking things and the other creates a servant.  The servant might be useful for opening unknown boxes or doors.  It would probably have saved my eyebrows with that sarcophagus.

"Did you find out anything interesting at the garrison?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 9, 2007)

"I think the real question is, which of you can benefit most from the use of the chain mail?"

"As soon as that's decided, and I finish my ale," Boldak says with a mock frown at Alendar, "we can be back to work."


----------



## worthley (Jan 10, 2007)

"We didn't find out anything of use.  My father didn't know anything about those symbols we found.  He did suggest that we ask Allustan about it.  Do any of you know much about this person?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 10, 2007)

"Well, he's the sage we just spoke to.  It would have been nice to know about your investigation before we visited him," chides Boldak.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2007)

"Indeed...  Well I suppose we will likely get back to him again before we are done with our hole, we should ask him then."

Breth finishes his beer in one long pull and looks around at the party. "For now however I think we should get back and see what's beneath the collapsed shaft."


----------



## worthley (Jan 11, 2007)

"I think we should devide up any of the stuff we have found, so we can sell off any extra stuff we won't need.  Especially since coin is much easier to carry than an extra set of armor.  I would make use of the chainmail, but I understand that I am newer to the group, and Alexis would probably make just as much use of it as I would."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2007)

Alendar looks at Boldak quizically.  "Well, dwarf, I'd have thought the ever-so-clever dungeon delver or the arcanist of the group might have thought to tell the sage about the symbols we found.  Maybe next time we'll make a list..."

The elf shrugs.  "But maybe if we go back to the cairn, though, we'll find other things to ask him about.  Of course, knowing what he says now could give us a clue about what to look for."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2007)

Breth snorts with laughter "We look for what we have already been looking for, more symbols.  I always tend to do better with lists, my mum gave me one everyday just to make sure I wasn't up to any trouble.  Unfortunately she vastly underestimated my ability to work fast.

"As for the armor, we have no need to carry an extra set.  Viktor will wear the magical set and we'll sell that shoddy scale mail he's wearing.  That way he might actually stand a chance of taking a few hits the next time we run into...whatever that thing was.


So...Shall we?"


----------



## worthley (Jan 11, 2007)

"Sounds good to me.  Let's head out"   Replies Viktor, and he starts loosening the straps on his armor, getting ready to don the new set.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2007)

Without further delay, except perhaps to stop Viktor from undressing in public, the group heads back to the cairn.  Most of the day still remains by the time you get back, and all is as you left it, including the gaping hole in the floor.
[sblock=OOC]I think everyone is healed up, though I don't think we specifically mentioned further spell use by Alexis.  Also, are you all using the same lighting and such as before?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Assuming it's ok, being that i would have forgotten if Dichotomy hadn't noted it, while Viktor is selling his old armor, Alexis would like to purchase a lantern, to replace her now entirely smashed one.[/sblock]
"I'm sure on our next visit back here, we'll have numerous questions for Allustan and probably others.  Let's get a move on."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2007)

"Well it looks like we have two choices.  Go down the hole or move the sarcophagus again.  Personally I'm reluctant to leave an unexplored hole to our backs, even if we don't have to worry about losing access to it.  Anyone have some rope?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 11, 2007)

"I'm one step ahead of you," says Boldak as he begins unlooping his knotted rope and searching for a suitable place to tie it at the top of the hole.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=oh yeah, ooc]

My lighting should be the same as before, namely a lantern.  Shavora is hanging around on my..err Breth's shoulder[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If any of you had little things you wanted to pick up, no prob.  Just give me a heads up.[/sblock]
As Boldak looks down the hole, with his superior vision he can see that the shaft goes down about 60 feet and ends in a small chamber.  The sides of the shaft are pitted and scarred, making it a relatively easy-looking climbing surface, though still not risk-free.  There is little to which he can anchor a rope, unless he ties it to the chain dangling above, or has enough rope to tie it round the sarcophagus.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 12, 2007)

"Alexis, bring that extra rope," instructs the dwarf.  He makes the descent as safe as possible, but proceeds no matter the situation, confident in his ability to scale the collapse.


----------



## worthley (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Viktor will insist that the others take the money from the sale of his old armor, as thanks for letting him have it[/sblock]
"I'll go last." Viktor holds the rope, so it doesn't rub against the edge of the hole, and fray.  He'll keep a torch lit up there so he has enough light.  If everyone gets to the bottom safe, he'll go down without armor on and put it back on at the bottom of the hole.  For safety reasons, not nudist reasons.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Breth will reply, "We will split the money, just like we will the next time we find better armor.  If you ever choose to buy better equipment on your own accord with your own share of the money, you can keep the proceeds." [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2007)

Breth follows Boldak down into the hole, relighting the lantern at the bottom if necessary.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 12, 2007)

Alexis follows behind Breth Assuming there is room.  Lighting her lantern at the bottom as well.

[sblock=ooc]Alexis has her shield on and carries her lantern in the other, once at the bottom of the hole.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks to the rope and the pits in the wall, you all make it safely down, though it is slow going.  You soon find yourselves in the chamber at the bottom.

Dozens of bas-relief figures similar to the one on the sarcophagus lid in the room above stare disapprovingly from the walls here.  Many sport crossed arms and stern expressions.  A few of the statues' heads are missing, and some have huge chuncks torn out of them.  Others have a wierd melted appearance, as if they'd been sprayed by something terrible.  A large glyph, the same stylized arrow you saw when exploring the other sub-level, points down a short corridor to the north that leads to a four-way intersection.


----------



## worthley (Jan 12, 2007)

"I assume whatever did this would be hard to miss."  remarks Viktor as he looks at the destroyed stone.

"I can go first, unless you want to check for any traps or anything first Boldak?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 12, 2007)

Boldak motions to the others to stay put before moving about the 'landing' area.  He searches the nooks and statues along the way before peering around the corner of the intersection.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2007)

Boldak's search of the area turns up nothing of note.

As the dwarf creeps to the intersection, he can see that the hall leading to the north reaches stairs going down.  It looks like they head into a pool of water.

Peering around the corners at the intersection, Boldak can see that in both side directions, the hall continues a short distance and then opens up.  Coming from the east passage, the dwarf can barely make out what sounds like hundreds if not thousands of tiny things moving skittering about.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2007)

Breth starts to pull flasks of oil out of his pack and speaks in a whisper, "Alright, let's do this right this time.  If we spread out the oil throughout the intersection and then stand beyond it, I should be able to light the oil and fry the buggers before they can do much damage to us.

"All we need is someone for them to chase this way..."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

Knowing that he has little offensive power to aid in fighting more bugs, Boldak retreats and climbs quickly.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2007)

Alendar glances at the retreating dwarf.  "So, I guess we'll take care of this then..." the elf calls up.  He then pulls out a flask of oil and a torch of his own, lighting it quickly from someone else's flame.

"So much for my idea, Viktor.  We might as well swing wildly together, eh?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 13, 2007)

Alexis looks hesitantly at the dwarf as he climbs.  "Good to see we're all standing together."

"I have a number of oil flasks, should we have the need."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

"I don't plan to abandon you, you fools!" Boldak calls from the base of the hole.  He draws a torch on his way and prepares to light it with a tindertwig.

[sblock=ooc]I probably had a bad picture in my head.  I was thinking that the cave in was more of a rocky slope than a whole straight down, and that one would be able to throw things, etc. from a little way up the slope.  If that's not the case, i.e., it's straight up and down and one could only drop things on a small area, Boldak will simply retreat to the base of the wall and draw torch along the way.

I changed it.  Boldak will just get as far along in lighting the torch as he can before they're attacked.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It's pretty well straight down.  You'd likely guess that it was once an elevator shaft like the other one, but something happened.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2007)

Alendar waves his hand to stifle the conversation.  After a moment he says, "They didn't notice you.  I don't think they are getting closer.  Hurry!"  The elf quickly touches his light torch to Boldak's, setting it aflame.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 13, 2007)

With a quick nod to Alendar, Boldak assists the others in covering a few sections of the hall in oil, after which point he attempts to draw the things toward the waiting trap.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 13, 2007)

Breth stands behind the oiled sections of floor and prepares to cast burning hands as soon as the bugs come into the oil.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2007)

With no response for Alendar's comment, Viktor straps his shield to his back and lights up a torch, such that he has his lantern in one hand and the torch in the other.

With the group ready, Boldak and Alendar move down the passage to draw out the bugs they expect to find.

The north and south walls of this large chamber taper in somewhat, and in the nook of the far eastern wall rests a wide stone basin backed by a five-foot-tall shelf.  A hardened orange paste spills out over the two-foot basin lip and covers much of the shelf.  Thousands of tiny beetles with bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance.  A keening insect chorus fills the room.  A huge organic mass completely fills the room's southwest corner.  Judging by the beetles spilling from within, it appears to be an enormous nest.

The creatures, including the swarm and a man-sized beetle, appear to have not noticed the presence of the sneaking elf and dwarf.

With a nod at Boldak, Alendar flings his oil flask at the swarm.  The flask shatters and covers the creatures.  Alendar pulls back.  "I hit!  Get them a dose of fire before the reach the puddle!"



[sblock=OOC]Let me know if you guys want to be somewhere other than where I've put you.  Also let me know where you want the oil on the floor.  I'll move Alendar after that.  We'll first have a suprise round for Alendar and Boldak, then to the top of the initiative order.

Alendar: throws oil; 19+4-2=21, hit

Status and Init:
Alendar (23)
Boldak (21)
Beetle (19)
Viktor (9)
Breth (8)
Swarm (7)
Alexis (6)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 14, 2007)

"Come get us you buggers!" shouts Boldak before tossing his torch onto the oil soaked swarm.  As the creatures become aware, the dwarf scampers back toward the others in an attempt to draw them onto the oiled floor, telling the others, "There's a big one too!"
[sblock=ooc]Can one take a 5' step in a surprise round?  If so, Boldak will step 5' forward to take a range increment off the torch (I'd guess).  Then moves back just past the entry hall (30' west).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I was thinking to put the oil in the two squares on the east side of the intersection and then standingin the northwest corner of the intersection.  I likely could have made that less implicit I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2007)

Boldak tosses his torch at the swarm of tiny beetles.  A familiar sizzling sound is heard as the oil catches flame.  The elf and dwarf both pull back.

The large beetle skitters down the hall.  It stops just before it reaches the party, and shoots a cone of acid from its snout.  Alendar shrugs off the effects of the mild acid, but Breth's skin burns from the caustic chemicals.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: throws torch, 17+3-2-4=14, hit; 2 damage; oil burns, 3 damage

First actual round
Alendar: moves back; readies to attack swarm with torch
Boldak: moves back
Beetle: moves; sprays acid, 10-foot cone covering R and L; fort saves R-1!, fail, 5 acid damage; L-17+4=21, success
Viktor: delays

Status and Init:
Alendar (readying)
Boldak
Beetle
Viktor (delaying)
Breth: 5 damage
Swarm: 5 damage
Alexis[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2007)

Breth yells as the acid bites into him, but delays casting his spell for the swarm to get closer at which point he will cast burning hands to cover the bugs in the oil soaked area.

edit:

he'll also move to Alexis' side (behind Viktor) after casting.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 15, 2007)

Breth waits for a more opportune time to cast his spell.

As expected, the swarm closes in, it swarms about to cover Breth, Boldak, and Viktor.  Both Viktor and Alendar swipe at the mass with their torches, but neither connects.  Hundreds of bugs bite into the flesh of the three covered, and more acid burns them.

Viktor swings again, but still misses with his torch.  In frustration, he drops the torch to the ground, and pulls out his hammer as he steps closer to the larger beetle.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: delays
Swarm: moves; triggers L ready
Alendar: attacks with torch; 7+3-4=6, miss
Swarm: moves to cover R, B, and V
Viktor: AoO, 7+3-4=6, miss (I don't think B or R have weapons worth an AoO)
Swarm: auto damage B-2, R-3, V-1; Acid fort saves: B-17+6=23, success, 1 acid; R-16+3=19, success, 1 acid; V-13+5=18, success, 1 acid
Viktor: attacks with torch; 7+3-4=6 and is STILL a miss; drops torch, moves & draws hammer

I'm gonna stop now so Breth can rethink what to do.  The swarm is not longer on the oil.

Status and Init:
Boldak: 3 damage
Beetle
Alendar:
Swarm: 5 damage
Viktor: 2 damage
Breth: 9 damage
Alexis[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 15, 2007)

"We need to draw them into the oil!"

Breth points at the Beetle and moves 20' south.

[sblock=ooc]Magic missle on the Large Beetle, and then the move[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 15, 2007)

Alexis touches Breth as he moves nearer her and retreats into the alcove.

[sblock=ooc]CLW on Breth, move 10' south.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 15, 2007)

Breth fires a bolt of magic at the large beetle.  As it reels in pain, the spellslinger moves to Alexis, and the cleric quickly heals his wounds.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: magic missle 1, 2 damage; moves
Alexis: CLW on R, 5 hitpoints; moves

I'd also forgotten to put in the fort saves for the swarm's distraction, but the three of you all made it easily.

Status and Init:
Boldak: 3 damage
Beetle: 2 damage
Alendar:
Swarm: 5 damage
Viktor: 2 damage
Breth: 4 damage
Alexis[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 15, 2007)

Boldak throws himself bodily out of the swarm and prepares his assault on the large bug, screaming, "Burn those things already!"

[sblock=ooc]Tumble to flank the thingie with Viktor, ready my shield on the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 15, 2007)

Boldak deftly tumbles to the other side of the large beetle, readying his shield as he moves.

The beetle turns 'round on the dwarf and tries to bite him, but the vermin's aim is far off.

Alendar swings at the swarm with his torch, but just as Viktor did before, the elf also can't seem to connect.

The swarm crawls over both Viktor and Breth.  While Breth faces graver wounds, Viktor soon starts retching.  Unable to control himself, Viktor simply tries to get away from the creatures before he spills the contents of his stomach onto the floor.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: tumbles to other side of 1, 11+6=17, success; readies shield while moving
Beetle: attacks B; 7+2=9, miss
Alendar: attacks swarm; 6+3-4=5, miss; moves
Swarm: covers R and V; auto damage R-4 damage, V-3 damage; acid fort saves R-16+3=19, success, 2 damage; V-3+5=8, fail, 1 damage; nauseation saves R-15+3=18, success; V-2+5=7, fail
Viktor: nauseated; moves

Status and Init:
Boldak: 3 damage
Beetle: 2 damage
Alendar:
Swarm: 5 damage
Viktor: 6 damage (nauseated)
Breth: 10 damage
Alexis[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 16, 2007)

Breth grits his teeth and forces his mind to stay clear as the bugs chew on him.  "Sod it!!  Alendar! Alexis!  One burn won't drop either of you!"

The sorcerer then takes a step south and burns the swarm.

[sblock=ooc]5' step south then burning hands, taking care to not ignite the oil.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 16, 2007)

Again Alexis reaches out to Breth in an attempt to heal his wounds.

"Blast!  Come here stupid bugs." Alexis shouts as she moves through the bugs. 

[sblock=ooc]Alexis cast CLW on Breth. Drops her lantern, moves to flank with Boldak as she draws her morningstar.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2007)

Boldak, in a fit of aggresiveness, drops his guard.  Using his shield as an additional weapon, he swings it at the monstrous beattle, following with a quick thrust of his sword.  He then takes a step back, making room for the others to manipulate the swarm.

[sblock=ooc]+4, +2 flanking, -1 ACP, -2 TWF = +3 short sword, 1d6+1
+3 spiked light shield, 1d4
no shield bonus to AC this round[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 16, 2007)

Breth steps back and covers the swarm in magical flames.  While the majority of the tiny bugs are singed, enough remain that the swarm is still intact.

Alexis heals the sorceror with her divine power.  She then joins Boldak in the fight against the beetle.

With Alexis to distract the creature, Boldak lashes out with both sword and shield.  The dwarf manages to strike the sensitive parts of the beetle with both attacks, and it lies in a growing pool of its bodily fluids.

"This better work!"  Alendar again swings with his torch, but simply cannot connect with the skittering bugs.  "Dammit!"

Unfortunately, Alendar's move failed, and now the swarm is able to cover three of the party.  While each sustains nasty bites, none fall sick.  And, yet again, Alendar's swipe as the creatures cover him fails to connect.

Done retching, with a silent glare at Alendar, Viktor wordlessly moves back and picks up his torch.



[sblock=OOC]Breth: 5-foot-step; burning hands; ref save 16+3=19, success; 3 damage
Alexis: CLW R, 5 hitpoints; moves
Boldak: attacks 1; 17+3=20, hit 9 damage; 19+3=22, hit 3 damage; 5-foot-step
Beetle: 69; loses 1 hp
Alendar: moves; attacks, 1!, miss
Swarm: covers V, L, and A
Alendar: AoO, 6+3-4=5, miss (I can't roll!)
Swarm: auto damage V-1, L-1, A-3; acid fort saves V-6+5=11, success 1 damage; L-15+4=19, success 2 damage; A-11+4=15, success 2 damage; nauseation saves V-8+5=13, success; L-20!, success; A-14+4=18, success
Viktor: moves; picks up torch

Status and Init:
Boldak: 3 damage
Beetle: 15 damage, unconscious and dying
Alendar: 5 damage
Swarm: 8 damage
Viktor: 8 damage
Breth: 5 damage
Alexis: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2007)

Breth takes a 5' step forward and burns the bugs, unfortunately burning Alexis in the oil.

[sblock=ooc]Burning hands lighting the oil under Alexis[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

With another spell, the oil lights.  The magical fire and the flaming oil sear the bugs into oblivion.  Unfortunately, Alexis is badly burnt as well.
[sblock=OOC]Breth: burning hands; swarm totally dies; Alexis ref save 19+3=22, success, 3 damage; oil burns, 3 damage

Status and Init:
Boldak: 3 damage
Beetle: 15 damage, unconscious and dying
Alendar: 5 damage
Swarm: totally dead
Viktor: 8 damage
Breth: 5 damage
Alexis: 11 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2007)

Breth walks up to Alexis with concern etched on his face.  "You are still with us, yes?  Good, I guess that spell got a little out of control.  Should we go see what their lair holds?"

He starts walking towards the chamber with the nest, keeping his hands ready in case there are more bugs hiding.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 17, 2007)

"I should be ok Breth. You took care of the bugs for us, so thank YOU. And you as well Boldak, quite a fit you threw there.  Well done."

Gingerly, Alexis lifts her hand to her face and mutters a quick prayer.  She retrieves her lantern, and follows behind Breth.

[sblock=ooc]CLW self[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 17, 2007)

Somewhat surprised with himself, Boldak takes some time to saunter about and inspect the aftermath.  

"I'll have a look then," he states as he follows the others into the messy room.
[sblock=ooc]Ha ha!  I have a reloaded computer and it works.  Also, search the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

As the group enters the room, Alendar quickly points to the southeast corner.  Covered with orange sludge are three oblong lumps.  Closer investigation shows that they are the remains of three long-dead humanoids in soiled red leather armor.  Each suit of armor has an eight-pointed star on the left breast, though the symbol has no meaning to any of you.  One of the bodies has three potion flasks, and another has a pearl.

As Boldak searches the rest of the room, he finds in the nest in the southwest corner of the room, a mummified human hand wearing a ring.
[sblock=OOC]CLWs heals 6 damage

Boldak: 3 damage
Alendar: 5 damage
Viktor: 8 damage
Breth: 5 damage
Alexis: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Let's move on to a new thread.  IC Thread, Part II[/sblock]


----------

